# weimaraner meldet euch doch mal^^



## BlueCloud (10. November 2006)

ist jetzt nur so interesse halber,ob da was bei raus kommt...na ja*g*...


----------



## _torsten_ (10. November 2006)

... ist das nicht eine hunderasse? ob die sich melden können ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (11. November 2006)

Was suchst du denn für Leute? Willst du Touren fahren oder FR oder DH?


----------



## BlueCloud (12. November 2006)

allgemein halt mal leutz aus WE...*g*


----------



## William Foster (17. November 2006)

*meld*


----------



## Deleted 20194 (20. November 2006)

diese frage hatte ich vor 1-2 jahren auch hier im forum gestellt..  mit dem ergebnis, dass ich nach 18 Jahren weimarer Leben nach Berlin umgezogen bin *looool*
^^das war aber nicht der grund

also hier im forum gibt es schon noch weitere weimaraner, aber wenn du wirklich aktiv fahren möchtest kannst du sich ja an die beiden fahrrad-teams in weimar wenden b.z.w. HSV (dort aber halt kein mtb)..  bin aber nicht über die aktuelle weimarer fahrradwelt informiert


----------



## BlueCloud (21. November 2006)

hat weimar noch fahrrad-vereine...^^

ich glaube ich werde in nem halben oder 1 1/2 jahr nach berlin ziehen...


----------



## Deleted 20194 (22. November 2006)

also immer mal habe ich von "die löwen" (gelb-weiss, machen auch begleitung beim zwiebelmarktlauf) gehört, aber weiss nicht wo die genau sitzen und dann gibt es noch einen mtb-verein (so rot-schwarze teambekleidung..  ab und zu mal jemand gesehen), der glaube irgendwie mit dem hilbig-fahrradgeschäft in der stoibenstr. zusammenhängt..  falls ich jetzt was falsches schreibe, dann bitte berichtigen  

wegen genauen/aktuellen adressen kann man beim sportamt mal anrufen/vorbei schauen (am stadion)


----------



## William Foster (24. November 2006)

tactum schrieb:
			
		

> ...*stoibenstr*...
> falls ich jetzt was falsches schreibe, dann bitte berichtigen



Steubenstraße


----------



## BlueCloud (25. November 2006)

löwen fande ich nie so wirklich sympatisch und hilbig hat glaube nichts mehr in der hinsicht...


----------



## Falko1_de (29. Dezember 2006)

hallo weimar, grüße aus jena, ich hoffe, sponsor weihnachtsmann sorgt für fahrbereite mtb-s, er schnee bleibt, w er hingehört und wir können diesen winter durchrollen

den link zur weimarer seite habe ich genau so wie erfurt, stützerbach und steinbach a.w., wo das verabreden im www ebenfalls noch nicht sehr üblich ist, zu meiner signatur hinzugefügt - vielleicht nützt es was ...

einstweilen für 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bößerbube22 (24. Januar 2007)

Moien Ich bin weimarer dirt biker.
fahre hardy 1. Kann mir mal jemand sagen wo noch cross strecken sind 
Das Thema Hilbig und Hopf is eh gegessen. Ich kauf nur noch by Radart.
Wer paar geile drops von weimarern Bikern sehen will geht auf hollyrollerz.de.vu    die gibts zwa net mehr aba trotzdem respekt
 

POWERD BY DROPBROTHERZZ


----------



## kaffeezombie (1. Februar 2007)

schau mal hier

Gruss KZ


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3405959#post3405959


----------



## Meridaracer (1. März 2007)

guten tag bin aus dem Weimarer Land , Kreisstadt Apolda hoffe das zählt noch. Gruß an die Gebrüder Hopf und dem Verein Weimarer Löwen e.V. 

Hallöchen


----------



## Ice_Blood (27. Mai 2007)

Hm... hier wurde zwar lange nichts geschrieben aber ich melde mich auch mal als gebürtiger Weimarer


----------



## Falko1_de (18. Dezember 2007)

frohe weihnachten


----------



## BlueCloud (18. Dezember 2007)

ho ho ho *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (29. Dezember 2007)

für 2008


----------



## Gloryzero (7. Februar 2008)

Hat jmd Lust und zeit mal 'n bisschen was Trail, Freeride oder DH lastiges zu
unternehmen??? Weimar ist zwar so stinkend langweilig was das betrifft aber
vielleicht gibt's ja trotzdem Interessenten..  Ecke Buchenwald oder mal nach
Taubach raus.

Gruß aus WE nach WE 

Na gut, hock eigentlich grad in Bad Berka auf arbeit rum..


----------



## derausweimar (27. Februar 2008)

Ist hier denn noch was los?

Mein Kumpel und ich fahren seit nem Jahr wieder den Ettersberg runter und sind immer alleine!!!!! 

...

Spiele hier also "Bitte melde Dich!"  

Wer hat Bock mit zufahren??? 


Gruß Der aus Weimar


----------



## Gloryzero (28. Februar 2008)

*meld*  

Na also ich hab schon bock, würde vielleicht noch ein zwei Leute mitbringen,
aber ich denke das wär dann eher von Vorteil weils ja umso lustiger wird..

Grüße!


----------



## derausweimar (28. Februar 2008)

Cool. Würde gerne vorher n treffen machen so bei nen Glas "mit was Kühlem" oder so.

Kannst mich ja unter [email protected] erreichen.


----------



## BlueCloud (29. Februar 2008)

joar...als ich bin zwar von hier,allerdings ist das nicht mein gebiet irgenwo runter zurasseln^^


----------



## derausweimar (29. Februar 2008)

was würdest du den gerne machen? kenne da noch schöne Touren nach Bad Berka und Umgebung. Wer will kann ja mit mir gerne nach Ilmenau machen.  ... 

Hab vielen Touren im Angebot. Freiwillige vor. Aber 1 sei gesagt, geschoben wird nur in aller höchsten Notfall!!!!!!


----------



## William Foster (29. Februar 2008)

Ettersberg find ich gut, aber sag mal bitte, wo genau Du hoch/runter fährst.


----------



## derausweimar (29. Februar 2008)

Also hoch kannste dir Aussuchen, entweder auf der Straße (Direkt) bis zum Oblisken oder über Kromsdorf (meine da den Landwirtschaftsweg durch den Tunnel)  und Schöndorf, oder Hottelstedt, oder (was ich n och nie gefahren bin) über Toom direkt. 

Runter mach ich am liebsten vom Glockturm aus Richtung Gaberndorf oder wie das Nest da hinten heißt. 

Wenn es mich reiten tut und ich richtig viel BOCK hab mach noch die Wege oben auf dem Berg unsicher. Der neue Gedenkweg den Sie erst vor kurzem gemacht haben ist cool. Grober Schotter schön im Wald und man kommt fast oben am Lager raus. Noch dazu ist man fast ganz alleine!!!!!!!!! ... Schöner Kann Biken nicht sein.     


Wie du siehst kenne ich viele Wege nach Rom, aber bestimmt nicht alle. Mein Freund hat mir noch einen gezeigt aber der ist schwer zu beschreiben.


----------



## William Foster (2. März 2008)

derausweimar schrieb:


> Der neue Gedenkweg den Sie erst vor kurzem gemacht haben ist cool.



Wo geht'n der lang, also von wo bis wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueCloud (2. März 2008)

ich bruach erste mal nen komplettes fahrbares radl^^


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (3. März 2008)

William Foster schrieb:


> Wo geht'n der lang, also von wo bis wo?



Der Gedenkweg beginnt an der "Blutstraße" etwa 150 Meter nach dem Obelisk und endet am Bahnhof Buchenwald. Er wurde auf Anregung des "Projekts Spurensuche" der Gerberstraße 1 e.V. und mit Unterstützung der Stadt Weimar, der Gedenkstätte Buchenwald und des Fördervereins Buchenwald e.V. angelegt.


----------



## William Foster (3. März 2008)

Dann bin ich da auch schon gefahren, ging aber total shice, sehr weich und zu viel Schotter (wahrscheinlich noch vom Gleis). Bin dann doch wieder auf die Straße.


----------



## derausweimar (3. März 2008)

Oh da ist jemand aber gut Informiert!!!!    

Bin aber noch nie den ganzen Weg vom Obelisken bis zum "Bahnhof" gefahren. bin immer vorher in den Wald abgebogen und bin dann im Bogen an der ehemaligen Brücke wieder drauf. Das ist dann da wo der Weg in in Richtung Bahnhof abbiegen tut, weg von der sch... Straße... Tolle Tour! Vorallem weil mann da viel Gas geben kann und als Abwechslung auch mal richtig nen Berg hochfahren kann!!!! (Steil)



Was für Teile brauchst du denn noch? hab noch nen alten LRS unten im Keller. Shimano LX , für V-Brake,wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Hab noch mehr wenn Interesse besteht.


----------



## themanufactur (12. März 2008)

...würde mich gern mal anschließen.
Bin aber nur MO.-DO. in der Stadt.

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## derausweimar (12. März 2008)

klar, kannst gerne mitmachen. Bestell aber vor besseres Wetter!!!!!  

So wie heut (Regen Wind und Regen) wird das nichts!!!!!!


----------



## Gloryzero (12. März 2008)

> besseres Wetter!!!!!



Da warte ich ja auch noch drauf...


----------



## Quast (13. März 2008)

Ja postet mal wann und wo ihr euch trefft. Stosse dann aus Großobringen zu euch. Prinzenschneise und Ettersburger Wald ist auch mein Revier.
Ich hoffe dass bei besserem Wetter wieder die Kneipe im Ettersburger Park auf hat.


----------



## derausweimar (13. März 2008)

Habe mal ne Idee, was habt Ihr denn DIESEN oder NÄCHSTEN Samstag vor? Würde gerne mal nen Treffen ohne Bikes machen wollen. Nur um die Gesichter  mal zusehen und zu Quatschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gloryzero (14. März 2008)

Klingt auf jedenfall mal nach einer guten Idee..
Hab nur zwei kleine Probleme:
1. kackt mein Computer grad ab, d.h. ich kann nur
    auf arbeit ins I-Net und die Terminfindung müsste
    längerfristig geplant werden(spätestens bis Fr 17:30)
und
2. bin ich eigentlich fast nie ohne Bike unterwegs


----------



## derausweimar (19. März 2008)

Wenn das so ist dann schlag doch mal n Termin vor!!!!!

Das gilt für alle!!!!!!!

Vielleicht kommen wir so auf nen Nenner!!!


----------



## derausweimar (23. März 2008)

an Gloryzero

Sag mal du warst nicht zufällig vor kurzem in Tabarz oder????


----------



## klemmi (23. März 2008)

Also wenn jemand was irgendwo dort in der Nähe hat ich bin da sehr vielseitig und hab richtig Lust zu fahren. DH, Dirt Jump, CC das sind so die Sachen die ich gern mach.


----------



## Gloryzero (25. März 2008)

@Flo aka derausweimar  
Leider nicht..
Letztes mal war ich das WE wo Zwiebelmarkt war.
Kannst ja mal bescheid sagen wenn Du was planst!
Ich kann auch'n Hänger für die Bikes organisieren,
darf momentan nur noch nicht wieder selber fahren..
also Auto   zum glück gibt's für's Fahrrad keinen
Führerschein, obwohl ich glaub ich noch irgendwo
den aus der 4. Klasse haben müsste  

@klemmi
Hab schonmal überlegt Dich zu stressen wo Du
genau herkommst (also wo genau Nähe Erfurt ist).
Muss jetzt noch was los werden..
Fettes Bike, bin 'n bisschen neidisch 
Hab's nur im Glory Forum gesehen.
Hast Du's schon richtig eingeritten?

Gruß Tristan


----------



## flause (30. März 2008)

huhu komme auch aus weimar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## themanufactur (1. April 2008)

...hat noch jemand Lust & Zeit ?

Wir (bisher 2) fahren heute eine kleine Runde.
Treffpunkt WE, Humboldstrasse 23, 17.30 Uhr

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## derausweimar (22. Juli 2008)

Tach, alle hier im Forum!!!!


Wollte mal fragen wie es mit nem Treffen aussieht?

Würde das erste treffen ohne Bikes machen da ich schon gerne vorher wüste wer alles macht und was sonst noch so geht. Würde das an einem Wochenende vorschlagen. Welche ist mir egal..... 

Wo: in Weimar
Warum: Kennenlernen, plaudern, planen....


Mein Vorschlag an der Kipperquelle in Ehringsdorf, dort das Hotel... 


Melden euch doch mal!!!!! Weimar ist sonst immer vorne dran wenn es um Kultur geht, aber Bikekultur ist da nicht so...... N E R V


Gruß der Haibiker


----------



## BlueCloud (23. Juli 2008)

na da...melde ich mich mal an mit eventuellem kumpel....


----------



## derausweimar (23. Juli 2008)

alles klar, aber der Rest darf sich auch beteiligen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Würde sagen das wir noch ein wenig warten.... bis sich ein paar mehr melden!!!


----------



## BlueCloud (23. Juli 2008)

jupp,denke ich auch^^


----------



## Gloryzero (23. Juli 2008)

Bin dabei!
Aber bis nach Ehringsdorf komm ich nicht ohne Rad...
Wann habt ihr denn so gedacht??
WE(also für Wochenende) hört sich ja schonmal gut an ^^


----------



## derausweimar (25. Juli 2008)

na denkst du ich lauf bis dahin..... tziisiiissssiissss    


mach natürlich auch mit dem bike los. 



hey wenn ich richtig zähle sind es ja schon drei.... es wird....


Wenn alles klappt und mein Kumpel zeit hat sind wir dann schon vier... das reicht....  mal schauen


würde das kommende WE anpeilen wollen. also jetzt nicht das was vor der Tür steht sondern das das drauf (für Analphabeten das von 2.-3.8)


----------



## Gloryzero (25. Juli 2008)

Welches Wochenende jetzt genau?? ^^

Nee spaß, ich schau mal ob ich noch jmd 
überreden kann mitzukommen.


----------



## BlueCloud (25. Juli 2008)

wunderbar...ich denke das passt gut!


----------



## derausweimar (28. Juli 2008)

alles klar, wenn es euch ja passt, würde ich gerne so gegen 16 Uhr dort aufschlagen. Wer dann noch Bock hat kann ja noch mit, ne Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueCloud (2. August 2008)

heute oder morgen?


----------



## derausweimar (2. August 2008)

heut denke ich ist besser.... morgen soll es schlechter werden!!!


----------



## BlueCloud (2. August 2008)

ok,bis 16uhr!


----------



## derausweimar (3. August 2008)

alle die nicht Rotkind86 heißen gießen sich jetzt Teer über den Nüschel und hauen sich in Federn!!!!!! Erst große klappe haben, von wegen TREFFEN und so.. ... dann macht einer mal was, und dann kommt nur einer!!!!!


Also Teeren und Federn für alle die hier die große Zusammenkunft machen wollten!!!!!!!


----------



## derausweimar (10. August 2008)

HAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ist noch jemand da??????


----------



## Gloryzero (11. August 2008)

Sorry!!! Kann nur auf arbeit ins I-Net 
und muss den Laden grade irgendwie 
alleine schmeißen...

Sind meisstens beim Klinikum auf der
Strecke. Kennt die jmd? Was fahrt ihr
eigentlich?? CC, FR, DH etc?


----------



## derausweimar (11. August 2008)

... Du meinst wo mann hinter den Gärten fährt  (kleiner Wald) und dann neben MCDonald raus kommt, um dann Richtung Friedhof ab zu dampfen??? klar, fahr ihn aber echt langsam so mit 25 oder so.... böse Erfahrung mit Rentner dort!!!!!



FRAGE AN ALLE WER KOMMT DAS WE MIT NACH TABARZ????


----------



## Gloryzero (12. August 2008)

Nein, ich meine einen 500m langen "Trichter" im Wald
mit sprüngen zwischen 0,5 und 4m Höhenunterschied.
Ein paar Leute aus Weimar und Kranichfeld haben die
Strecke gebaut, ist ganz schön krass wird aber 
momentan noch vom Förster toleriert.
Kennt einer den Spot? Werd mal ein paar Bilder machen.

Grüße!


----------



## derausweimar (12. August 2008)

hüstel, du meinst nicht wirklich 4m Höhe, oder???? das ist zweimal meine Zimmerdecke, so ziehmlich genau!!!!!!!!!!!! wie geht das??? wann bist du denn im Laden und welchen Laden? Schäler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gloryzero (15. August 2008)

Ja, Radmarkt. Bin aber meisstens in BadBerka in der Filiale.

Und der krasseste Sprung ist momentan wirklich 4m von oben
bis in die Landung rein.. aber der "Erbauer" tüftelt grad an einem
ca. 2m höheren Drop, kein scheiss! ^^ Ist mir aber auch noch 
zu krank.

Wo fahrt ihr da so in der näheren Umgebung?

PS: Scheiss Wetter heute! ****!!! Ich wollte doch fahren...


----------



## derausweimar (15. August 2008)

wo ist denn in Bad Berka ein Radladen???? HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ????


Wollte heut auch fahren!!!!! flenn....


----------



## m(a)tb (18. August 2008)

ja hi der ma hier
komm auch aus weimar und
bekomme VIELLEICHT in 2 Monaten
ein commencale mini dh 6.1
wär das Teil geeignet den Ettersberg
runter zu heizen? achso und sei gewarnich bin Leider erst 12


----------



## derausweimar (19. August 2008)

ich fahr den Ettersberg mit nem CC -Bike runter, aber wenn du es mit Speed machen wilst, bist du ganz gut dran. obwohl die Sache mit dem hochkommen ein Problem wird!!!!! (kicher, bei den Kilos extra)


----------



## m(a)tb (19. August 2008)

naja ich bin halt noch Anfänger
und ist die Strecke dann auch was für
Anfänger?


----------



## derausweimar (19. August 2008)

klar, bin die das erst mal im Blindflug gefahren, Nachts um halb 12.... Das war dann schon was echt cooles!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (19. August 2008)

an Glory zero,  fahre viel Richtung Saale (AP, J) oder noch mehr nach Bad Berka. Suche noch Leute die vieleicht ne Mehrtagestour mitmachen würden!!!!


----------



## m(a)tb (19. August 2008)

gibts da irgendwelche Kicker,Drops oder ähnliches
und wenn wie weit und hch ungefähr?


----------



## derausweimar (19. August 2008)

wie bist du denn drauf???? da oben gibt es Sprünge die dich bis zu 50 m weit bringen!!!!! da problem ist das die Landezone nicht da ist!!!!! da oben ist Bremsen dein Pflicht!!!! mich und noch viele andere hat es da oben schon heftig gehauen!!!!!!


----------



## m(a)tb (20. August 2008)

ma ne Frage ich hab
jetzt das Big hit Fsr 2
für mich gefunden
und weiß jetzt halt nicht ob das
commenc. besser ist oder das Big hit


----------



## derausweimar (20. August 2008)

junge du hast echt viel Kohle!!!!! in dem einen wie auch in den andren fall


----------



## derausweimar (20. August 2008)

sind hier eigendlich nur noch zwei mann hier????? HAALLLOOOOOOOO, echo?????


----------



## BlueCloud (20. August 2008)

das Big hit is besser


----------



## derausweimar (21. August 2008)

jupp das ist es... sagt ja schon der name!!!!!! BIG HIT...

... was würdet Ihr nehmen? Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC oder Cannondale Prophet????


----------



## steiltyp (21. August 2008)

hey ihrs - bin ja nich aus weimar, aber jena is ja nich weit weg - man hat ja räder 

sach ma kauft ihr euch jetzt alle was neues?

@m(a)tb: also das big hit es echt fein, aber wenn du selbst sagst, dass du noch anfänger bist - bist du dir denn bei dem einsatzbereich schon so sicher? ich mein nen ordentlich stabiler hardtailrahmen mit ner gabel mit ordentlich federweg, dicke reifen und ne fette scheibe dran - das taugt durchaus zum fliegen und ist auf touren und beim cc immernoch zu gebrauchen ... was du dir jetzt rausgesucht hast ist doch sehr gravitybeschränkt - soll heißen, dass du bergauf echt am keulen bist und auf tour eher hinderlich 

@derausweimer: bin beide räder schonmal probe gefahren - steh zwar eher auf race und weniger federweg, aber das ging schon gut voran - das prophet kam mir steifer vor, allerdings finde ich das rm einfach schöner und edler, also für mich würde es immer das rm sein

ansonsten roll on und vielleicht sieht man sich mal


----------



## derausweimar (21. August 2008)

oh jemand aus der Nachbarschaft.... kicher... wie geht denn so in Jena???

deinen Bildern nach fährst auch rennen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(a)tb (22. August 2008)

na ich fahr jetzt schon ein jahr oder so bmx
und das ist nichts für mich.
Dann konnte ich ma mit dem Dirt bike probiert
auch nichts.Und hab aber gemerkt das ich gerne
schnell rupigere Strecken fahre und dann wollte ich halt
unbedingt Downhill fahren.Und hatte halt beide Bikes für 1999
gesehen.


----------



## derausweimar (22. August 2008)

wie ich sehe warst du noch nie in Tabarz oder im Harz!!!!! denn da ist es wirklich STEIL. da ist der Ettersberg nur so ne kleine Erhebung... aber wie gesagt wenn das dann das Big Hit. aller dings, wie alt bist du noch mal 12?? ... Würde da eher sagen das du da mal deine Eltern fragen tust, was Sie davon halten das Sohneman n 2000 Euro Bike haben will, nur mal so zum PROBIEREN...

Wenn du es richtig anfangen willst, so meine Meinung, dann kauf dir erstmal n MTB was auf deine Größe passen tut, wenn de dann so 16 17 bist, kannste dir dann mal n gutes Kaufen. Denn wenn du zu groß für die Karre bist, macht es auch kein Spass mehr. Tip, schau mal Haibike nach. das Pressure oder das Score ist voll ausreichend.


----------



## steiltyp (22. August 2008)

jo in jena geht einiges - schaust halt ma in unseren eigenen fred  brauchst aber nich alles lesen  (3000 beiträge)
jup ich fahre rennen cross country bundesliga in der u23 unter anderem ...
ansonsten is jena natürlich geil zum mountainbiken - richtig schöne hänge und trails in massen

@m(a)tb: na da haste ja doch schon bisschen was ausprobiert, aber is schon richtig, dass in weimar und auch in der umgebung mit dem bike schnell langeweile angesagt ist bzw. kannst du es garnicht ordentlich ausfahren ... dann wäre auch stainach noch ne richtung
aber wenn du da dran bleibst wird das - dh is auch nen richtiger sport  nich nur geprotze - und wenn du das geld hast und dir sicher bist, dann kauf dir ruhig gleich was ordentliches - nich zu klein, dann hast du lange freude dran - wenn man richtig fahren will hat man mit billigkram nur ärger und ne sportliche investition is immer gut  aber lass dir das teil nich klauen - so wies mir jetzt passiert is - da gehts leider noch um andere werte


----------



## derausweimar (23. August 2008)

sag mal du "Steiltyp", wieviele Km machst du so im Jahr??? 10000 ? oder mehr??? würde selber mehr machen geht aber nicht...


----------



## m(a)tb (23. August 2008)

naja ich wollte schon ma hin aber ich hatte
keine Möglichkeit hin zu kommen.
Und zum B-Day wollte ich halt ma zum Ochsenkopf 
aber das kann ich dann ja wohl vergessen
und so ein mtb hab ich auch schon
und das fällt auch schon bald außeinander
achso und das commenc. gabs in meiner Größe
bei Jehle


----------



## steiltyp (23. August 2008)

@derausweimar: ich richte mich beim training weniger nach den kilometern als nach der trainingsdauer und der intensität - trainiere auch ausschließlich im gelände
da kommen dann ungefähr 24h pro woche zusammen - je nach trainingsblock

@m(a)tb: was heißt in deiner größe? wie groß bist du eig. - biste eher nen frühentwickler?
und klar das verstehe ich - hab oft probiert zum training einfach billigteile runterzufahren - hat nie funktioniert, weil die teile mit der belastung von vorn bis hinten nich klar kamen
wenn du noch wächst vergiss am besten die größenempfehlungen der händler und schau, dass dir das bike in 2 jahren noch passt - kann man sich ja an den fingern abzählen - bei meinem damaligen mtb haben die händler auch nur die hände überm kopf zusammengeschlagen und meinten, dass ich so nie ordentlich kontrolle haben werde - nach einem jahr wars perfekt
hab eben gleich mit 14 nen 19" rahmen bekommen  und bin nen spätentwickler - natürlich auf CC bezogen die dh-rahmen nimmt man bissel kleiner


----------



## m(a)tb (23. August 2008)

ich bin so 1.63
und sag ma was hälst du
vom Big Air 6.8?Das gabs
bei mir inem Laden für 1.300


----------



## steiltyp (23. August 2008)

hmm bei 1,63 sollte doch noch einiges kommen  und was wollten die dir im laden für ne größe empfehlen?
zu komponenten kann ich bisschen was sagen - aber bei dh-komplettbikes und deren qualität solltest du besser mal im dh/4x forum nachfragen - die haben ahnung was taugt ...
ich bin doch cc-spezialist


----------



## m(a)tb (24. August 2008)

da ich mich halt noch rantaste
wär das Big Air doch eig. ein guter
Einsteiger?Und 1.300 ist doch auch ein
guter Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (24. August 2008)

wo haste denn den Drahtesel  (big Air)gesehen???? sag jetzt nich Hopf, den Hirnlosen Arsch!!!!


----------



## m(a)tb (25. August 2008)

nein das it doch der letzte
Arsch aber so komisch es klingen mag
im Intersport Geothe Gallerie Jena


----------



## derausweimar (25. August 2008)

... ??? ... war seeeeehr lange nicht mehr bei den Blau Weißen da drüben!!!!! glaube das muss ich mal nachholen!!!!!!!


----------



## steiltyp (25. August 2008)

was die ham jetz markenbikes???? das weiß nichma ich als jenenser


----------



## derausweimar (25. August 2008)

das sollte dir zu denken geben, oder??? lach...


----------



## steiltyp (26. August 2008)

naja bin mitlerweile nichmehr so der shopper - meine bikes bau ich selber auf und da können mir nur die wenigsten hiesigen geschäfte mit den gesuchten teilen weiterhelfen - da sollen immer komplettbikes gekauft werden ...
ansonsten hatte in jena schon immer bike and snow specialized im angebot - aber dort kann man nur mal gucken - die preise sind unverschämt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (26. August 2008)

das mit den Preisen kann ich bestätigen!!!!! die sind echt der Hammer!!!!! aber der einen Mechaniker hat es drauf!!! ich glaube aber das es in fast allen Läden jemanden geben muss der sich auskennt!!!!!


----------



## m(a)tb (26. August 2008)

also was sagt ihr jetzt zum Big Air
jetzt mehr Freeride oder auch Downhill


----------



## steiltyp (26. August 2008)

sorry ich hab ja schon gesagt, dass du für genaue infos einfach mal im freeride/dh usw. forum fragen solltest ... auch was preise dafür angeht
wenn du jetzt cc-race fahren wolltest könnt ich dir da genau weiterhelfen


----------



## derausweimar (27. August 2008)

naja, wenn dann schon das Big Air. das ist ein guter Kompromiss wenn es um beides geht. (FR und DH)


----------



## m(a)tb (27. August 2008)

und mit dem teil kann ich dann später  auch
Rennen fahren oder warte ich lieber noch bis nach Eurobike
wo ich vielleicht auch hinfahre und ich mich auch
 informieren kann


----------



## derausweimar (27. August 2008)

... dann warte lieber die paar Tage noch und hol dir dein Bike auf der Eurobike!!!! (Messepreise locken da immer)


----------



## m(a)tb (31. August 2008)

ja da gibts jetzt nur ein Problem
unser Auto ist im Arsch


----------



## derausweimar (31. August 2008)

wie kommt eurer Auto in nem Arsch???? ... Wie geht das denn??? (es ist also kaputt, schade)  Frag nicht ich hab keine Zeit zum fahren!!!!!


----------



## m(a)tb (2. September 2008)

ja ne is klar
und was ist wenn ich bis ich 17 oder so bin
noch dirt fahre und mir da halt ein bike hole
und dann erst mit Dh anfange weil ich meinen Eltern
jetzt auch noch nicht so viel geld abzocken will.


----------



## derausweimar (2. September 2008)

tja, das ist deine Entscheidung, aber DH muss man trainieren, das geht nicht von heut auf dann!!!! Zu mal Weimar da echt ne Schlechte Wahl ist!!!! Beim DH kommt es auf Reflexe und Technik an... (kraft und Ausdauer kommen von alleine) ein Freund von mir will sein Merida AM 500 Verkaufen, Ein Jahr alt und noch gut in Schuss!!! 680 Euro und es gehört dir!!!! Probefahren wäre da schon angebracht!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(a)tb (3. September 2008)

ist jetzt aber dh bike
und wo wohnt der?


----------



## derausweimar (3. September 2008)

nee ist ein All Mountain  und sorry er will 800 Haben... wohnt in Weimar


----------



## m(a)tb (4. September 2008)

naja trotzdem danke
und werde mir wahrscheinlich 
doch das young talent bike holen


----------



## derausweimar (5. September 2008)

lad doch mal ein paar Bilder hoch!!!!!!


----------



## m(a)tb (6. September 2008)

schau mal auf young talent industrie
aber ich überlegs mir lieber nochma
ob dirt oder doch dh


----------



## derausweimar (16. September 2008)

iss ja Totehose hier..... NERV!!!!!!!


----------



## weimarbiker (6. Oktober 2008)

wollt mich auch mal melden, wohn nun schon 2jahre hier und bis jetz hab ich als dh fr nur jena gefunden.gibts denn nich am ettersberg irgendwo nen schönen trail nach weimar rein, oder so?


----------



## Gloryzero (6. Oktober 2008)

@weimarbiker
Was treibst'n Mittwoch oder am WE?
Wenn schönes Wetter ist kannste ja
mal auf de FR-Strecke mitkommen
falls Du bock hast..

Grüße!


----------



## weimarbiker (6. Oktober 2008)

danke für das angebot, klingt ausgezeichnet.bis dezember ist bei mir leider grade tote hose, da ich mein altes rad verkauft und mein neues noch nich da ist. soll aber anfang dezember geliefert werden, was ich mal fest hoffe!!!
aber is cool wenn du paar trails kennst, dann wende ich mich mal an dich.nur ohne rad ist das momentan schlecht.

bist du der jenige, der manchmal mit nem rohloss shirt durch weimar fährt?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weimarbiker (6. Oktober 2008)

sorry, ich mein rohloff


----------



## Gloryzero (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub schon.
Meld Dich wenn Du zeit und 
die Möglichkeit hast, aber
am besten etwas früher
kann nämlich nicht so oft 
ins I-Net.


----------



## weimarbiker (8. Oktober 2008)

klar mach ich.bis denne


----------



## derausweimar (11. Oktober 2008)

Mädels das Wetter ist schee, lasst es nochmal richtig krachen!!!!!


----------



## Gloryzero (13. Oktober 2008)

Haben wir doch..
Sa in Ilmenau und 
So auf der Home-Strecke


----------



## derausweimar (11. November 2008)

sooo und kann jemand mal den Sch... Regen ausschalten und den Winter ran lassen!!!! Möchte jetzt gerne wieder über tiefgefrorende Wege fahren... die matschepampe ist ja nicht zum Aushalten!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (11. November 2008)

Hat doch schon seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr geregnet.
So wild isses im Wald auch nicht. Eher dunkel so wie jetzt 

Edit: Mir fällt gerade eine elende Schiebepassage am Wochenende ein, also bin ich doch für weniger Schlamm. Aber auch mehr Licht!


----------



## derausweimar (11. November 2008)

Wollt ich gerade sagen, am WE war doch alles bähhhh... 

Aber nach 6 km durch den Modder war mir fast alles egal... 


Findet sich jemand der mir den Bock wieder sauber macht? ...  5 Euro und n Bier...


----------



## reispamps (12. November 2008)

In den nächsten Regen stellen , ab und zu wenden und den Dreck leicht runtermassieren.


----------



## derausweimar (12. November 2008)

vielleicht 15 Euro und ne Bier?


----------



## derausweimar (14. November 2008)

Wie haltet Ihr es denn mit nem Treffen? um die Bikescene in Weimar wieder in Schwung zu bringen?


----------



## derausweimar (15. November 2008)

Keine Antwort auch ne Antwort!!!! ... Das war heut aber ein genialer Tag zum Biken!!!!! die wege halbwegs trocken und das Laub schön trocken!!!! Scheee war´s!!!


----------



## Gloryzero (17. November 2008)

Also am WE war ja wohl endgeiles Wetter, oder?
Wir treffen uns so gut wie jedes Wochenende
bei uns auf der Strecke, entweder zum fahren
oder wenn's zu nass ist halt zum buddeln und
im Dreck spielen...
Wie gesagt, wer lust hat mal vorbeizukommen
kann sich ja melden. Wegbeschreibung dann 
per PM oder SMS. Es wissen eh schon zu viele.

Greetings!


----------



## reispamps (17. November 2008)

War am WE nicht da.
Treffen klingt gut, nur leider nimmt meine Hinterradnabe gerade 
Abschied von mir. Also wirds mit mir nix, bis ich weiss was 
ich nun mit dem Ding mache.

Chrystoph


----------



## derausweimar (26. November 2008)

Kann mal jemand den weißen Mist da weg machen???? ... ich meine ich zahl hier Ökosteuer wegen der "Klimaerwärmung" und dann liegt da Schnee!!! Also bitte...


----------



## reispamps (26. November 2008)

Du weisst auch nicht was du willst 



derausweimar schrieb:


> sooo und kann jemand mal den Sch...
> Regen ausschalten und den Winter ran lassen!!!! Möchte jetzt gerne
> wieder über tiefgefrorende Wege fahren... die matschepampe ist ja nicht
> zum Aushalten!!!!



Für mehr Frost. Knackt so schön unter den Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (26. November 2008)

ach komm, ist doch WAHR!!!! Da machen se den Sprit mit der Öko-Kacke teurer und was ist? Ich muss immer noch die Heizung an machen und mein Auto frühs frei kratzen.... Dann haben die noch die Innenstadt mit diesen dummen 30 Schildern beflastert weil sie die "Feinstaubbelastung" nicht in den Griff bekommen... so langsam denke ich, ist der Film Pater Meinhof, ein schönes Beispiel wie es gehen kann.....


----------



## reispamps (27. November 2008)

Wassen nun los?

Erst zu matschig, nun zu kalt. Ökosteuer weg, und in 100 Jahren muss 
jeder die Klimaanlage früh anmachen weil es sich bei 60 Grad im 
Autoinneren nicht fahren lässt. Ausserdem sind die Reifen dann so schnell 
abgenutzt wenn sie auf dem Asphalt verschmelzen.

Und das alles, um niemals wieder eine Schlittenfahrt oder Rutschpartie zu 
machen zu können. Ne lass mal.

Was die Terroristen nun mit deinem zugefrorenen Auto zu tun 
haben, bleibt mir unklar. Oder hats was mit den 30-Schildern zu tun? 
*confused*


----------



## derausweimar (27. November 2008)

na die Abzocke ist doch nicht mehr schön oder? Alles geht hoch im Preis außer dein Lohn... ... und wegen den Terroristen, das waren alles Leute aus gutem Hause, z.B. Sohn eines Anwaltes und so... find es richtig den Politikern auf die Finger zu hauen... gut es muss ja nicht gleich so krass sein wie im Film aber hier und da nen Arschtritt würde ganz gut tun... zumal wir in ner Demokratie leben...

so jetzt aber genug mit dem Mist... was geht am WE? Wer fährt denn wo oder hat Zeit für´n treffen?


----------



## reispamps (27. November 2008)

Ein guter Arschtritt ist so demokratisch wie eine richtige Wahl 

Wegen Wochenende. Hmm, Halsschmerzen und Schnupfen, also fällt 
Fahren aus :kotz:. 
Morgen oder Samstag kommt die neue Gabel, da werd ich dann wohl 
eher ein wenig schrauben. Wenns steht natürlich auch eine kleine 
Testfahrt machen .

Treffen gerne. Bin zeitlich gesehen relativ flexibel, wäre aber cool wenn 
man bis morgen Abend klärt Wann und Wo, da ich am WE ungern vor 
meinen Rechner sitze.

Jemand in Weimar, der Erfahrung mit Gabel Lackieren bzw. Lackieren im 
allgemeinen hat? Will die alte Reba in ein zartes Weiss tauchen, würde 
aber ungern das ganze Ding dafür zerlegen wollen.


----------



## derausweimar (27. November 2008)

... kenne mich zwar nicht aus, aber wenn du sie zerlegst ist das Finish besser... denn wenn du alles abklebst hast immer Ränder... zumal ne Staubfreie Umgebung klasse wäre... hast du mal Peal-weiß (nicht das zeug für die Zähne, sondern Effektlack) gedacht... da gibt es in Ulla ne Lackiererei die sind da gut drin.... 

zum treffen, n Bier in Ehren wäre cool... 

nur wo und wann... hab morgen  Abend und Sa nichts vor...

Wie wäre es mit dem Pub am Atrium?


----------



## reispamps (28. November 2008)

Hmmm, ich frage erstmal beim Hersteller an, ob der Rahmen für ne 100mm
 Gabel ausgelegt ist. Wenn nicht, muss ich sie runter-traveln, und dann 
isse ehh einmal zerlegt.

Farblich bin ich an die Rahmenfarbe gebunden. Aber vielleicht steht dem 
weissen Bock ja eine schwarze Gabel. Mal sehen.

Zwecks Treffen: Mich zerlegts gesundheitlich gerade immer weiter in meine 
Einzelteile. Samstag Abend in dem Pub (Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der 
da oben bei der Bowlingbahn ist) klingt gut, würde mir aber das Recht 
vorbehalten wollen, bis Samstag Mittag (spätestens) absagen zu können, 
falls es mich weiter dahinrafft.

Chrystoph


----------



## Gloryzero (28. November 2008)

Jetzt hab ich's schon wieder verrafft...
Wer ist jetzt Phillip, studiert hier in Weimar
und hat mich gestern auf'm T-Platz angesprochen
wo ich grad mit den zwei Mädels Glühwein geschlürft
hab??

und was geht am WE? Also wir gucken vermutlich
mal wie der Boden bei uns auf der Heimstrecke ist
und hoffen das Beste.


----------



## William Foster (28. November 2008)

Wenn ich mit meinem Wohnungsumzug fertig bin, komme ich auch mal vorbei, das wird aber erst im Dezember. Wenn ich dann überhaupt noch fahren kann, hab das Bike schon seit Wochen nicht mehr bewegt... :-(


----------



## derausweimar (28. November 2008)

an alle die kommen wollen, ich meine den Pub unten am Atrium... also den Smugglers!!!! nicht den oben im Atrium... könnt aber auch selber mal schreiben wo ihr euch treffen wollt... Sa abend so gegen sieben... wer Bock hat melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (29. November 2008)

Bei mir wirds heute nix. Bin immer noch
 krank! Nächster Versuch nächste Woche.


----------



## derausweimar (1. Dezember 2008)

und wie gehts es dem kranken Biker?


----------



## reispamps (2. Dezember 2008)

Nasennebenhöhlenmist.
Häng auf antibiotika und mach schön alle 90 min Dampfbad.
Dabei war gestern so geiles Wetter (für die, die Schnee mögen


----------



## derausweimar (2. Dezember 2008)

... Ich weiß nicht ich hab bisher noch keine Rüsselseuche...  ich bin aber sonst um die Zeit immer dran, hmm vieleicht kommt das ja noch... 

Gute Besserung... (Tip: richtig heiß baden, du musst rot wie ein Krebs raus kommen...)


----------



## derausweimar (7. Dezember 2008)

Und was ist nun hier?


----------



## reispamps (7. Dezember 2008)

Lebe wieder halbwegs.
Zum kleine Runden fahren reichts.

War eigentlich nun irgendwer letzte Woche im Pub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (7. Dezember 2008)

Schaffen wir es vielleicht in der Woche, dass man sich mal abends trifft?


----------



## derausweimar (7. Dezember 2008)

.. das wird die Woche nichts bei mir es sei denn du bist gegen halb Elf noch wach!!!! Aber Vormittags gerne


----------



## reispamps (7. Dezember 2008)

Da bin ich noch wach, aber das ist nicht die Zeit wo ich nochmal weggehe.
Also stehen dann wieder Freitag oder Samstag zur Auswahl.

19 Uhr im Smugglers kann von mir aus beibehalten werden. Der Tag ist mir egal.


----------



## weimarbiker (8. Dezember 2008)

also an gloryzero:
ich wars und ich hoff mal dass ich dich nich gestört hab.wollt dir die zwei hübschen nich abspenstig machen.
mein rad is immer noch nich da!
verfluchter sch....
und das bei dem wetter!
dreht man durch


----------



## reispamps (11. Dezember 2008)

Wie isses denn nun mit Treffen morgen oder Samstag?


----------



## derausweimar (11. Dezember 2008)

ich würde den Sa nehmen denn morgen bin ich erst gegen 23 zu wieder in der Heimat!!!!! wann? Wo ist klar???


----------



## reispamps (11. Dezember 2008)

Na dann Samstag.

19 Uhr? Smugglers?


----------



## derausweimar (11. Dezember 2008)

Klingt gut... an was erkenn ich dich???


----------



## reispamps (12. Dezember 2008)

normalerweise jeans und eine grüne northface-mütze. Kommt noch jemand?


----------



## derausweimar (12. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung... du bist bis her der einzige der sich gemeldet hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (12. Dezember 2008)

... Aber mal an alle hier... Was ist denn los???? ... Nur weil Schnee liegt, wird das Hobby weg gelegt????


----------



## Gloryzero (13. Dezember 2008)

Also wir treffen uns heut an unserem neuen Spot 
und spielen dort ein bissel im Dreck... 
Muss schließlich bis zum Frühjahr fertig werden


----------



## derausweimar (13. Dezember 2008)

... Bei dem Dreckwetter??? und dem Schlamm??? was macht ihr da?? Pyramiden gießen???


----------



## Gloryzero (15. Dezember 2008)

Pyramiden? Den versteh ich nicht... ^^
Nein, wir haben uns halt ein neues Waldstück
im weimarer Umland gesucht und da wird jetzt
jede freie Minute reingesteckt und ne richtig 
geile DH-Line gebaut. So mit Besen, Spaten,
und Kettensäge.
Im Dreck spielen halt!


----------



## derausweimar (15. Dezember 2008)

na nen Kegel gießen kann jeder....


----------



## derausweimar (18. Dezember 2008)

so kalt kann es ja sein... Aber bitte kein Regen oder ... (wie es das weiße Zeug noch gleich, ach ja... Schnee!!!..) und kein Schnee mehr... Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie ich den Bock sauber bekomm... haben die Kärcher an den Tanken schon den Dienst quittiert????

was geht das WE über so bei euch???


----------



## William Foster (18. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich endlich mal Zeit habe (nach meinem Umzug, der immer noch nicht abgeschlossen ist), drehe ich auch mal wieder 'ne Runde. Weiss nur noch nicht wo und wann, also ob Sa oder So.


----------



## reispamps (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe 31.12 eine Deadline. Und da wir ja Weihnachten haben, heisst das eigentlich Morgen, bzw. allerspätestens Montag.

Soviel zum Thema Wochenende


----------



## derausweimar (19. Dezember 2008)

Was hast denn für eine Todeslinie??? ... Muss das Auto vom Chef sauber machen oder was ist??? Kann man helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (19. Dezember 2008)

Auto sauber machen wäre cool, dann müsste ich wenigstens keine 
Nachtschichten einlegen und könnte in Ruhe pennen.

Heute muss alles definitiv abgeschlossen werden. 
Das WE wird nur gepennt und vielleicht mal eine kleine Runde gedreht. 
Aber erstmal nur pennen.

Helfen kann mir keiner mehr


----------



## derausweimar (24. Dezember 2008)

SCHÖNE WEIHNACHTEN!!!!! Wünsch ich euch allen hier... und das der Typ mit den roten Mantel und den großen Sack viel Mitgebracht hat!!!!!


----------



## derausweimar (26. Dezember 2008)

hab gestern noch ein paar Familien im Tiefurter Park hochgeschreckt.... Die haben vieleicht geschaut... mit knapp 30 Sachen dran vorbei und der Weg war auch schön aufgeweicht!!!!! ... Kicher...gepritzt hat es wie die Sau... aber Fun ist Fun... yeahhhh


----------



## derausweimar (31. Dezember 2008)

WÃ¼nsche Allen Einen Guten Rutsch


ââââ ........ï½¡*â
ââââ .............â
ââââ ..........ï½¡*â*
ââââ ........ï½¡*â
ââââ .....ï½¡*â*
ââââ ....â./\...â
ââââ ......./..\
ââââ .â../....\
ââââ ...../......\
ââââ .....[..(.. ]
ââââ .....[.. )..]
ââââ .....[..(.. ]
ââââ .....[.. )..]
ââââ .....[..(.. ]
ââââ .....[...). ]
ââââ .... [ ..... ]
ââââ ... /_____ \
ââââ ....ï½¡*ï½¡*ï½¡*ï½¡
ââââ .....*ï½¡*ï½¡*
ââââ ...... *ï½¡*
ââââ ...... ï½¡*ï½¡
ââââ ...... *ï½¡*
ââââ ...... *ï½¡*
ââââ


----------



## m(a)tb (6. Januar 2009)

ja hi
ich bins mal wieder
wenn ich dürfte würde ich mit an der
dh Strecke bauen nur wenn ihr wollt
bin zwar erst 13 hab aber schon paar 
kicker,drops und steilkurven gebaut wurde leider von Nazis
abgerissen (zeichen auf den Drops eingeritzt)
naja wenn ihr wollt ich hab immer am Wochenende Zeit


----------



## derausweimar (9. Januar 2009)

... und hier was geht am WE?? Weiß jemand wo man sein Bike sauber machen kann??? Kann das bei mir nicht, der Keller ist nicht beheizt.. Wisst ihr ne Lösung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gloryzero (9. Januar 2009)

@m(a)tb
Also bauen ist im moment erstmal "auf Eis gelegt"...
Wir müssen erstmal den Besitzer ausfindig machen
und abklären dass der uns nicht anzeigt 

@derausweimar
Ich wasch meins immer vorm Haus mit 'nem Eimer
warmen Wasser. Das geht auch bei der Kälte, darfst
halt nicht bummeln


----------



## derausweimar (10. Januar 2009)

Toller Tip Gloryzero... Aber hast du mal dran gedacht das Wasser und Finger bei den Temperaturen sich nicht nicht gut vertragen??? Hat denn keiner hier nen Waschkeller?


----------



## Filinchen (11. Januar 2009)

moinmoin,

war das gestern nicht ein geiler tag zum biken? und heute is wieder so schönes wetter!!!

gruß filinchen (aus ap)


----------



## Gloryzero (12. Januar 2009)

Deswegen warmes Wasser und nicht bummeln...


----------



## derausweimar (12. Januar 2009)

Ein Schenkelklopfer... 


Wenn es aber noch weiter so bleibt muss ich das wirklich bald machen :-(((


----------



## Gloryzero (13. Januar 2009)

Das war ja auch mein voller Ernst!
Ich machs doch auch nicht anders
und so kalt ist es im Moment auch 
nicht mehr...

Grüße!


----------



## derausweimar (16. Januar 2009)

Werd das am We mal machen müssen...

Ach ja, hat jemand nen Drehmomentschlüssel da? Würde gerne meine neue Kurbel einbauen...


----------



## derausweimar (22. Januar 2009)

Lach... jetzt hab ich ein Rot Schwarzes Bike im Keller stehen... War vorher Braun und Schwarz... Was Wasser alles machen kann... STAUN!!!!! kicher... Hey Gloryzero, wann bist du denn wieder in BB im Laden?


----------



## Gloryzero (23. Januar 2009)

Heute auf alle Fälle, morgen weiß ich noch nicht genau...
Nächste Woche eigentlich von Mo bis Fr (außer Mi)
Was geht'n am WE?


----------



## derausweimar (23. Januar 2009)

Naja... da es Taut, geht nicht viel... Muss erstmal ein neues Ritzel und ne neue Kette besorgen...  Wenn ich die habe mus noch die Kurbel dran... also das we... weiß nicht, Onlinegamezockerabendebisindiefrühenmorgenstunden wird wohl meine Beschäftigung sein... kann ja mal nächte Woche bei dir Gloryzero vorbei schauen... Wirst ja ein paar Teile von SRAM rumliegen haben, oder? Was geht bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (9. Februar 2009)

so ein Mist, jetzt ist halbwegs Wetter und ich hab Spätschicht!!!!!! :-(((((


----------



## weimarbiker (10. Februar 2009)

grüße,
mein rad is endlich da, nun ist die frage, geht hier am wochenende was wenn das wetter gut is?hätt mal bock drauf denn nur city is ni so doll...
grüße


----------



## reispamps (10. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gern, aber ich habe (Vermutung) Sehnen oder Schleimbeutelentzündung im Knie. 
Darf also nur den Park auf und ab rollen 

Mein Körper kotzt mich an.


----------



## derausweimar (10. Februar 2009)

Tja, ich muss erstmal meine Kondition wieder finden... ... Hmm, ich glaub die ist im Keller... Aber ne Runde würde ich schon drehen wollen... Aber bei den Müllwetter... Als es gefrohren war, war das sooooo geil... aber jetzt... bähhhhhhhh


----------



## weimarbiker (11. Februar 2009)

och ja das mit der kondition is so ne sache.....
frag mich wo ich die liegen hab, sicher hinterm schrank oder so....
mal sehn wie sich das wetter entwickelt


----------



## derausweimar (13. Februar 2009)

Ok Jungs wer wars... echt jetzt es reicht jetzt echt... kann das Wetter nicht mehr sehen!!!! Also, Hand aufs Herz... Wer hat nicht aufgegessen???? ... Los raus mit der Sprache... jetzt gibt es Bunkerschellen und Zwangsernährung.....


Will endlich wieder SOMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gloryzero (16. Februar 2009)

Da schließ ich mich an...


----------



## kaffeezombie (16. Februar 2009)

Hört auf zu jammern ;-))) biken geht bei jedem Wetter... wir waren unterwegs http://www.mtb-project.de/


----------



## derausweimar (16. Februar 2009)

Mag ja sein, aber ich hab nur ein Bock und da will ich nicht die Salzflecken dran haben... Hab schon mal nen Rahmen lackieren lassen müssen, wegen dem Müll.... nö nö lass mal... Frühling Sommer Herbst sind die besten Jahreszeiten.. (wenn es nicht regnet...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (23. Februar 2009)

... hat jemand den Frühling gefunden?... hab das We über schon gesucht, aber der ist echt gut versteckt....


----------



## reispamps (23. Februar 2009)

Ich habe nur Pfützen auf Eisflächen gefunden. 
War doof bis witzig.

Kondition hat sich auch versteckt.


----------



## derausweimar (23. Februar 2009)

Jemand schon mal ans Studio gedacht? Das neue was da in Weimar aufgemacht hat... soll ja nur die Geräte drin haben ohne viel drum rum uns so... billig soll es auch sein...


----------



## reispamps (23. Februar 2009)

Schau mal auf den Werbeplakaten auf den Sternchentext neben den 4.99.


----------



## derausweimar (24. Februar 2009)

stimmt... so nah war ich noch nie dran.... danke für den Tip....


----------



## derausweimar (6. März 2009)

Einfach nur KOTZ Wetter.... ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (21. März 2009)

das Wetter ist schön, lasst uns den Förster ärgern....


----------



## Gloryzero (21. März 2009)

Mach'mer heute wahrscheinlich Kranichfeld. 
Bissel DH und FR, wer bock hat... ^^


----------



## derausweimar (21. März 2009)

dann lasst es mal krachen... ich bleib im umkreis Weimar... muss meine Kondition erstmal suchen...


----------



## magic^desire (25. März 2009)

suche ab anfang mai jemand der mit mir den wald um erfurt unsicher macht  

lg jane


----------



## derausweimar (25. März 2009)

naja, wenn alles klappt und ich mein Umzug bis dahin fertig hab, meld ich mich schon mal... Kannst aber auch nach Weimar kommen...


----------



## magic^desire (25. März 2009)

ja klar kann ich auch nach weimar kommen ist ja nur nen katzensprung


----------



## derausweimar (26. März 2009)

muss aber ne große Katze sein die das in einem Satz macht... kicherPPP


----------



## magic^desire (26. März 2009)

*fg ja warscheinlich ...


----------



## derausweimar (26. März 2009)

ICH KANN DAS WETTER NICH MEHR SEHEN!!!!!!!!! DAS IST SOOO nerv!!!!!!!


----------



## magic^desire (26. März 2009)

ma nen bischen sonne aus dem Herzen rüber in osten schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (27. März 2009)

Ich hoffe die Sonne kommt dann auch echt schnell... Meine Kondi ist so schon im Keller, wo es dunkel ist... Ich sag wann sie angekommen ist!!!!


----------



## magic^desire (27. März 2009)

ich wünsch dir viel glück


----------



## derausweimar (29. März 2009)

de Sonne schein ja echt zu kommen... Werd heut mal Versuchen meine Kondi wieder zu finden.... (an den Keller denk...)


----------



## derausweimar (29. März 2009)

Du solltest echt öfters Sonne Schicken!!!!! War doch ein ganz guter Tag... ... ich sag nur...


....         N O C H M A L         .......


----------



## reispamps (29. März 2009)

Wo wars denn so sonnig? War Richtung Riechheimer unterwegs, da war nicht viel mit Sonne, auch nicht mit Kondition  
Dafür Matsch und Spass.

der reis


----------



## derausweimar (30. März 2009)

Ach komm... war doch schon mal besser als Letzte Woche... und ein paar Strahlen kamen schon mehr durch...


där Flo


----------



## reispamps (30. März 2009)

War ein Ticken besser, aber Sonne hab ich echt nicht viel gehabt.
Richtung Norden sah es weniger bewölkt aus, aber da isses ja 
irgendwie zu flach.


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (30. März 2009)

Ich war gestern um Jena unterwegs... gute 60 km. Fand das wetter eigentlich ok ... nicht zu kalt, nicht zu warm und kein regen... das rad sah halt aus wie sau


----------



## weimarbiker (1. April 2009)

hey grüße,
sagt mal geht am wochenende was?muss nur gestehen dass meine kondi im keller is.hätte echt mal bock.das wetter is zu geil!
@gloryzero:
sag mal am klinikum wo findet man den spot?ich hab die woche gesucht wie ein blöder konnte aber nix finden.
nur der kleine trail zwischen friedhof und bundesstraße.
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (1. April 2009)

Ich glaube das ist das besagte stück: http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=slbmurqhsipbzqky


----------



## weimarbiker (1. April 2009)

hey grüße danke,
werd dann gleich mal hochrollen


----------



## weimarbiker (1. April 2009)

hey war grad mal gucken.
war jetz ni so spannend... aber ausbaufähig 
nix mit drops von 2m..
aber egal, mal sehn die saison fängt erst an....


----------



## Gloryzero (2. April 2009)

die großen Drops sind 5-8m
wenn de die nich gesehen hast warste falsch


----------



## weimarbiker (2. April 2009)

oh ne da war ich wohl falsch.war in dem gebiet was reispamps geschrieben hatte. aber da schien auch verdammt lang keiner gefahren zu sein....
infos wären cool


----------



## reispamps (2. April 2009)

Nun bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (13. April 2009)

Doll... hab mir die Felge zerfahren... hab kein LRS mehr zum Wechseln.... NERV und HEUL....


----------



## reispamps (14. April 2009)

Mir hats letzte Woche das Schaltwerk rausgerissen, muss wohl der Frühlingsübermut sein 
Und nun knackts im Tretlager


----------



## derausweimar (22. April 2009)

Hab immer noch kein Hinterrad.... grrrrrrr..... und mein Umzug steht auch noch!!!!! und das bei dem geilen Wetter... ich könnt sooooo ko..zen


@reispamps was für ein Lager brauchst du denn? Vieleicht hab ich ja eins....


----------



## reispamps (22. April 2009)

Das Knacken kam nur so grob aus der Richtung Tretlager.
Hat sich nach Fetten der Pedalgewinde und Nachziehen eine 
Kettenblattschraube (Wie kann die sich denn lösen?) erledigt. 

Aber falls wer Kettenblätter 44 und 32 / 4-Loch / 104 mm in einem 
akzeptablen Zustand hat, dann bestünde da vielleicht Interesse. 
Die Radläden in Weimar sind der Meinung 104 mm wäre ein seltener 
Standard, deswegen führen sie sowas nicht  

Achja, und nun habe ich eine Reba SL aus 2007/2008 mit ca. 3000km 
Laufleistung (gekauft Juni 2008) im Keller einsam rumstehen, und fürs 
rumstehen ist sie zu schade.


----------



## derausweimar (22. April 2009)

ach ja die lieben Händler in Weimar... seltener Standard?... Ist doch der Wiederspruch in sich... wenn etwas selten ist, kann es nicht Standard sein... Oder??... habe noch Race Face Turbine Kurbel mit alles Blättern für 4-Kant in Schwarz...


----------



## reispamps (22. April 2009)

Naja, es gibt halt sehr viele Standards, da ist es schon fast üblich, dass 
einer seltener vorkommt. Aber wenn ich halt sehe das der ganze 
Shimano/RaceFace Kram im MTB-Breich (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) 
104 mm hat, dann weiss ich warum ich den Händlern kein Wort mehr 
glaube.

Interesse besteht eigentlich nur an den 2 grossen Kettenblättern.
Vorallem wenn ich mir so die Preise der Kurbel ansehe. Soll halt bei einem 
Kumpel die verschlissenen Blätter an seiner Alltags/Forstautobahn-
Schlampe ersetzen. Muss also eigentlich nix dolles sein.

So, gleich gehts innen Wald.

PS. Es heisst 4-Loch nicht 4-Kant, oder ist es was ganz exotisches?
PPS. Oder meinst du für 4-Kant Innenlager?


----------



## derausweimar (22. April 2009)

es ist eine Kurbel für Vier-Kant mit dem 5-Arm für die Blätter... 

Das ist sie gemein... Will auch wieder den Förster ärgern und die Wanderer vom Weg schupsen... grrrrrrrrr....


----------



## reispamps (23. April 2009)

Na dann lass das mal mit der Kurbel, da wirds einfacher und günstiger sein
einfach mal Kettenblätter zu kaufen und zu wechseln.

Wo haste den deinen LRS bestellt, das es so ewig dauert?


----------



## derausweimar (23. April 2009)

der LRS ist gestern noch gekommen... Hibike, hat es direkt von Mavic aus her schicken lassen... Also neu sieht so ein Laufrad echt cool aus....


----------



## magic^desire (23. April 2009)

ja servus ... also wenn sich nichts dolles ändert dan bin ich ab 28.04 wieder im schönen erfurter land zuhause... und würde dan gerne wieder biken.
ich hab nunr ein problem da ich hier in einem ziemlichen kaff aufm berg eigeschlossen war, war nicht viel mit sport und somit hab ich nicht nur leider 
zugenommen  *heul sondern auch an kondi eingebüßt 
wer hat bock mit mir ein training team zu gründen ??? damit die pfunde wieder purzeln ? würd gern so 3-4 mal die woche so 2-3 h rad fahen wenn es geht. Zeitlich bin ich eigentlich ziemlich flexibel da urlaub.


lg jane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (23. April 2009)

Hi Jane! Na das nenne ich mal Motivation oder sollte ich lieber sagen, ausgeprägter Freiheitsdrang mit ordentlich Fahrriemen ;-) hast dir ja ordentlich was vorgenommen! Meinereiner muss erstmal schauen wie die nächste Woche überhaupt so läuft (terminlich) ansonsten wäre da sicher die eine oder andere Runde zB am ersten Freitag im Mai drin... die Bedingungen werden ja optimal, wenn man den Wetterfröschen glauben darf. 

Was hast du dir denn streckentechnisch vorgestellt?

MfG Michael


----------



## derausweimar (23. April 2009)

Hey wenn ich meinen Umzug gut durch bekomme habe ich die nächste Woche bestimmt Zeit mal ein paar Stunden zu biken... Muss nur mein neues Hinterrad noch finden in all den Kisten... den ersten Mai würde ich auch gerne ins Auge schauen wollen... Gibt mit etwas druck aber das kenn ich  nicht anders...

Würde Vorschlagen eine Gesunde Mischung wäre cool... Bin selber in den leten Wochen wenig gefahren... auf Strecke ginge auch... so bis zur Rudelsburg oder so...


----------



## magic^desire (23. April 2009)

also man könnte mich schon bergauf und ab jagen  das bin ich von meinem
Fahrkolege aus Miltenberg gewohnt... dadurch hatte ich auch ne gute kondi aufbauen können... mal ne frage hat jemand zufällig time pedalen die er nicht mehr braucht ... muss unbedingt die hässlichen pedalen los werden die an dem rad sind... will wieder klikis fahren


----------



## reispamps (24. April 2009)

Auch wenn ich dadurch das erste mal seit Jahren das "sogenannte und 
auch" Seifenkistenrennen verpassen würde, wäre eine Tour am 1. Mai 
natürlich passend.
Aber wegen mir kanns ruhig ein wenig waldlastiger als der Ilmradwanderweg sein (wenn auch kürzer als WE-BadKösen-WE).


----------



## cappulino (24. April 2009)

@madic Schau mal im Bikemarkt, da gibts immer wieder sehr gutes Material für kleines Geld -> Bikemarkt -> Komoponenten -> Pedale habe dort auch meine Mallet gekauft.

MFG


----------



## derausweimar (24. April 2009)

die hatten bei Hibike die Olympiaedition im Angebot... musst mal schauen...


----------



## magic^desire (24. April 2009)

ok mach ich


----------



## BigAirBetty (1. Mai 2009)

N'abend,
wäre jemand aus Weimar (und Umgebung) bereit in den nächsten Tagen ne kleine DH-Tour in Jena oder Illmenau mitzufahren? Hätte auch Lust mal neue Trails in der Gegend zu erkunden...

Bis denne


----------



## magic^desire (1. Mai 2009)

hmm würde auch mit kommen  hey derweimarer ... dein part


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (3. Mai 2009)

also kleine änderung in der tourplanung http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8064 wer kommt mit und wer redet immer nur ???! 
der wald ruft....

lg jane


----------



## reispamps (3. Mai 2009)

Ich bin dabei, in der Annahme dass es keine Downhill-Tour wird.
Sofern mein Umzug am Samstag nicht total stressig wird, 
bleibts auch dabei. Ansonsten würde ich mich noch kurzfristig 
per Mail o.ä. abmelden. Aber ich denke es klappt.

Wer kommt noch?

reispamps


----------



## cappulino (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo reispamps,

die Tour am 10.05.09 wird keine Downhill-Tour, sondern es gilt auch mit dem MTB bergauf zu fahren  aber eher mäßig, sagt man Cross-Country dazu oder All-Mountain oder wie auch immer... MTB!

Wegetechnisch versuche ich viele Trails einzubauen sofern es die Landschaft hergibt, ansonsten Schotterweg und nur geringe Asphaltanteile. Ich bin die Strecke in ner gekürzten Version am Freitag mit magic^desire gefahren und wir hatten 52 km ab EF-Nord, vom Bahnhof aus sollten es maximal 50-60 km werden je nachdem wo man lang kommt. Die zweite Hälfte der Tour ab Stausee hat 2 Anstiege und der Rest ist dann eher zum abfahren als bergsteigen. Die Höhenmeteranzeige wird sicher im 3-stelligen Bereich stehenbleiben. Die Strecke ähnelt der vom Erfurter-Bikemarathon. Abgekürzt werden kann immer... über die Verpflegung (Picknick mit Selbstverpflegung) kann man sich noch abstimmen. 

MfG Michael

PS: Auf ausreichend Flüssigkeitszufuhr ist bei diesem Wetter zu achten!
PS 2: @magic wir lassen den Truppenübungsplatz lieber weg!


----------



## magic^desire (4. Mai 2009)

och menno  dabei hatte ich mich so auf das highlight gefreut ...
na ja giebt sicher auch noch genug andere schlamlöcher wo man drin stecken bleiben kann 

ich frag mich ja ob sich derweimarer auch aufraffen kann 

lg jane


----------



## reispamps (4. Mai 2009)

Na anschauen kann man sich das Gelände ja mal.

Wenn das wie auf den Fotos bei magic^desire endet, dann schiebt ja 
irgendwann jeder


----------



## magic^desire (4. Mai 2009)

na leider gehts da diesmal nicht hin  machen da nen bogen drum ... aber an sonsten war die strecke eigentlich sehr annehmlich und das wetter war auch echt super  hat spaß gemacht und das sollte ja der hauptfacktor sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (5. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte nochmal auf die Strecke bei Weimar zurückkommen. Wo ist die denn nun? Habe nämlich am WE vor, das DH-Bike endlich wieder zu fahren.

Buchenwald ginge auch, aber da war ich nun schon öfters...


----------



## BigAirBetty (5. Mai 2009)

Darf man mal fragen was du fährst? Würde am WE auch mal wieder ne kleine DH-FR Runde fahren.


----------



## William Foster (6. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre ein Duncon Cane Corso mit 'ner 888. (Habe mal 2 Bilder hochgeladen.)

Wenn mir bis zum WE keine andere Strecke einfällt und wenn das Wetter mitspielt, fährt mich meine Freundin auf'n Buchenwald und holt mich unten wieder ab...


----------



## BigAirBetty (6. Mai 2009)

Was hälst du denn von der Strecke in Ilmenau? Oder dem Erlkönig?


----------



## William Foster (6. Mai 2009)

Ilmenau kenne ich nur als Zuschauer, ist mir auch im Moment zu weit zum hinfahren und immer wieder hochschieben. Erlkönig kenne ich auch nur vom Anschauen.


----------



## magic^desire (6. Mai 2009)

hey Forest ... anspruchsvoll bist du garnicht oder ???

*fg jane


----------



## magic^desire (6. Mai 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> Na anschauen kann man sich das Gelände ja mal.
> 
> Wenn das wie auf den Fotos bei magic^desire endet, dann schiebt ja
> irgendwann jeder



kann schon sein  aber die hauptsache an der sache ist und bleibt ja immer noch der spaßfacktor oder nicht  

in diesem sinne lg die jane


----------



## reispamps (8. Mai 2009)

Das mit der Wettervorhersage für Sonntag verwirrt mich.
Regen, kein Regen.


----------



## cappulino (8. Mai 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> Das mit der Wettervorhersage für Sonntag verwirrt mich.
> Regen, kein Regen.



Schmeiß dir fürn Notfall ne Regenjacke in Rucksack ... wer da ist, ist da und wer nicht macht was anderes ... Guten Start ins Wochenende!


----------



## cappulino (10. Mai 2009)

schön wars   und die regensachen liegen noch bei mir im auto @reispamps ... bring ich diese woche mal nach weimar rein - dienstag evtl. notfalls eher. so denn bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (10. Mai 2009)

jo hat super spaß gemacht  auch wenns etwas schlammig war  
ok bis demnächst, ich schick nächste woche mal nen paar bilder aus Miltenberg/Bayern


----------



## reispamps (11. Mai 2009)

Jo, war sehr cool. Bilder?
@cappulino: Wessen Klamotten das auch immer sein mögen, ich habe meine hier bei mir. Ist das vielleicht ein Überbleibsel von deinem Pick-Up-Service vor der Tour?


----------



## magic^desire (11. Mai 2009)

bilder giebt es sobald ich vom schwimmen wieder zu hause bin


----------



## magic^desire (11. Mai 2009)

so fotos sind on  

have fun !!!


----------



## William Foster (12. Mai 2009)

Wo ging's denn lang, so in etwa?

Ich halte ab und zu meine "Touren" bei Google Maps fest. Planen kann man damit auch ganz gut, speziell nutze ich das, um Feldwege bzw. Nicht-Strassen zu finden...


----------



## magic^desire (12. Mai 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8064 da gings lang ... und du hast ne richtig geile tour verpasst !!!!

ohhhhhhhrrrrrr schaden


----------



## reispamps (12. Mai 2009)

magic^desire schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8064 da gings lang ... und du hast ne richtig geile tour verpasst !!!!
> 
> ohhhhhhhrrrrrr schaden




Dein link tut nicht tun wollen  Da geht die Schadenfreude irgendwie den Bach runter 

1. Teil http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hfdxkndheqbzcuke
2. Teil http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sswxxxpuphwnryoh

Grob aussem Kopp


----------



## magic^desire (12. Mai 2009)

aber wenn er schauen würde in meine Photo galerie dann er könnte sehen wo ich foto krasse foto gemacht  weil meine handy funktioniert mit konkrete GPS ;D


----------



## reispamps (12. Mai 2009)

Die Bilder sind irgendwie gerade weg!?
Vorhin waren die doch noch da

EDIT: Und nun werden es wieder mehr. Cheatest du etwa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (12. Mai 2009)

ne mach ich nicht ... ich hatte noch mal nach geschaut und fest gestellt das die gps daten fehlen  scheinbar funzt das nicht immer :/ dachte erst es sei ein datenüvertragungs fehler ... deswegen das löschen und neu hoch laden 

mfg


----------



## weimarbiker (12. Mai 2009)

also wir werden morgen gegen mittag mithilfe unseres tollen studententickets von weimar aus gen ilmenau bewegen um dort die heimische dh strecke mal auszutesten. wer bock hat kann mitkomm.ich kann aber beruhigen, wir haben null plan von dem was wir tun.....


----------



## magic^desire (13. Mai 2009)

kann man sowas nicht eher ankündigen ??? einen Tag vorher ist dan doch nen bischen knapp oder ???


----------



## cappulino (13. Mai 2009)

weimarbiker schrieb:


> ich kann aber beruhigen, wir haben null plan von dem was wir tun.....



 na dann sagt den sani´s schonmal bescheid, wieviele fahrzeuge sie bereithalten sollen


----------



## weimarbiker (13. Mai 2009)

sorry war gestern eher ne spontane idee, werden aber in nächster zeit mal öfter fahren. samstag ist zum beispiel auch angedacht, vorrausgesetzt wir kommen heut heil heim....


----------



## reispamps (13. Mai 2009)

Ich mach mich Samstag früh (9-10 Uhr) auf diese Runde: 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fymgzxsmfacenjml

Waldautobahn-/Trampelpfadanteile halten sich die Waage.

Falls wer Interesse hat mitzufahren oder Anregungen zur 
Streckenänderung hat, dann los.

Der Reis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (13. Mai 2009)

magic^desire schrieb:


> aber wenn er schauen würde in meine Photo galerie dann er könnte sehen wo ich foto krasse foto gemacht  weil meine handy funktioniert mit konkrete GPS ;D



Wo kann man die Daten denn ablesen?


----------



## magic^desire (13. Mai 2009)

bei den ersten 3 touren ging es bei der letzten irgendwie nicht :/ wenn es aber geht ist über dem bild ne weltkugel und rechts daneben nen googlemapfenster wo mit hilfe der gps daten der aufnahmepunkt fest gehalten wird


----------



## weimarbiker (14. Mai 2009)

also mal als bericht,
waren heut zu dritt in ilmenau, war sehr geil. strecke trocken und gut fahrbar, wetter auch trocken und von den temperaturen geradezu perfekt. es gab keine großen stürze und ich kann die strecke nur empfehlen.
mal sehn ob wir am samstag noch n schiebchen dahin machen.könnt aber gut sein. wer bock hat.... fahren sicher mit dem zug bis ilmenau und prügeln dann die dh strecke. am wochenende wird sicher auch bissle mehr los sein als heute, heute war keiner der locals oder so am start....


----------



## magic^desire (14. Mai 2009)

verdamt und ich bin am wen nicht da 

na ja dafür wird Miltenberg unsicher gemacht 

aber wir kommen sicher darauf zurück  @ weimarbiker


----------



## weimarbiker (14. Mai 2009)

alles klar, wenns mal wieder passt...


----------



## weimarbiker (15. Mai 2009)

also wir werden morgen 10.52 in weimar am bhf mit dem zug über erfurt nach ilmenau starten. rückkehr is noch nich fest. wer mitwill kann sich gern dazugesellen. werden ausschließlich die dh piste fahren und wieder hochschieben.... also wer bock hat kann spontan sich mit zugesellen. sind momentan nur zu 3.


----------



## derausweimar (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo... Melde mich wieder zurück.... fährt jemand in Oettern beim Bergziegenrennen mit?


----------



## Keschki (22. Mai 2009)

Bergziegenrennen in Oettern? Nie gehört! Wann startet das??? Wäre ja mal ein Gag


----------



## derausweimar (22. Mai 2009)

so weit ich weiß gegen 9:00 in Oettern... Hatte da gestern so ein Flyer in der Hand. Würde ja gerne mit, aber ich hab in meiner Wohnung noch zu tun...


----------



## magic^desire (7. Juni 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> so weit ich weiß gegen 9:00 in Oettern... Hatte da gestern so ein Flyer in der Hand. Würde ja gerne mit, aber ich hab in meiner Wohnung noch zu tun...



hmmm ich glaube "derweimarer" kommt dieses jahr nicht mehr aufs bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (7. Juni 2009)

.... Halt, Mooomendemal.... sooo nich junge Dame.... Du suchst wohl noch nen Mitfahrer? Hab die Wochenenden immer Zeit für ne Tour oder auch mehr... Also wat is nu? hab auch mein neues Bike ausprobiert...


----------



## weimarbiker (9. Juni 2009)

also ihr alle, am donnerstag werden wir wohl mal wieder nach ilmanau schauen mit dem zug. wer bock hat kann sich ja melden. zeit is noch unklar wird sich aber sicher früh gegen 9 oder 10 bewegen.....wetter is ja herrlich zum fahren momentan


----------



## derausweimar (9. Juni 2009)

Sorry Weimar Biker... Aber welches Wetter ist doll???? Es pisst und es wird auch nicht besser.... würde zwar gerne mit, aber ich darf leider auf Arbeit... Was fahrt in ilmanau?


----------



## weimarbiker (9. Juni 2009)

also irgendwie hatte ich mir die woche das wetter besser vorgestellt... wir werden sicher wenn wir fahren, hab nämlich von schweren gewittern am do gehört, auf der dh strecke rumleiern. bissl testen und sektionen fahren


----------



## derausweimar (9. Juni 2009)

zum DH hab ich leider kein Bike... Bringt mir also leider wenig... Sorry Guys, without me


----------



## weimarbiker (9. Juni 2009)

alles klar, mal sehn ich fahr perönlich auch mitn enduro,mal sehn was wird


----------



## tinocw (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Weimaraner, 

jetzt möchte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden! Ich bin vor ein paar Monaten nach Legefeld gezogen und würde mich gern mal Euren Touren anschließen wenn geplant. 
Bei DH wie in Ilmenau passe ich, auch wenn ich immer mal ein paar Rennen dort mit gefahren bin. DH-Bike ist leider nicht mehr vorhanden. 

Ich fahre immer gerne Feierabedrunden und am WE. 
Suche schöne Wald- u. Wiesenwege aber vor allem schöne Trails. Was ich nicht so mag sind Touren auf Asphaltwegen. 
Wenn jemad also mal diesbezüglich was plant oder mir mal was zeigen will bitte melden.

Noch was Anderes (Werbung):
In meiner ursprünglichen Heimat findet jährllich immer eine wirklich schöne Veranstaltung statt für die ich hier werben möchte. Der *MTB-Biathlon Tambach*. Wahlweise ein entspanntes oder wer es wissen will ein hartes Rennen. Macht aber höllischen Spaß.
Hier der Link zur Ausschreibung:
http://www.biathlon-tambach.de/daten_w/mtb2009.pdf


----------



## magic^desire (10. Juni 2009)

ja gerne  aber nur wenn du nach merano kommst  du kommst leider 3 wochen zu späht!!! tja der weimaraner... selbst schuld


----------



## derausweimar (10. Juni 2009)

klingt gut mit dem Treffen, Legefeld ist nicht aus der Welt... Bin öfters in Bad Berka unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JTD_KEEPER (12. Juni 2009)

Falls einer Lust hat.

ich mach morgen eine knackige Tour rundum Kahla

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8563


----------



## weimarbiker (12. Juni 2009)

hey wollte mal n bericht machen von gestern. ich muss sagen, es war wirklich geil. es war zwar leicht regnerisch und es sieht alles aus wie sau aber es war n riesen spaß. zwar sehr anspruchsvoll aufgrund des wetters und weil irgendso meine kindergartengruppe dort wandertag hatte aber wie gesagt wir hatten uneseren spaß.
also jetz nochmal beizeiten vorgemeldet: der nächste termin an dem wir fahren mögen wird wohl der 24. werden is sozusagen der mittwoch in anderthalb wochen... also wer bock hat....wird sicher eher n anfängerschiebchen werden weil wir mindestens einen dh neuling dabei haben


----------



## derausweimar (12. Juni 2009)

Du machst Termine.... Es gibt Leute die müssen noch Arbeiten!!!!! Die haben keine Ferien!!!!


----------



## derausweimar (14. Juni 2009)

Wer hat denn nächstes We Lust und Zeit für eine Tour??? (KEIN DH)


----------



## weimarbiker (14. Juni 2009)

sorry von ferien is bei usn auch keine spur, aber wenn man seine bachelorarbeit schreibt muss man auch mal einen tag relaxen können wenn man selbst am wochenende schreibt...


----------



## derausweimar (14. Juni 2009)

ok, das ist ein Wort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weimarbiker (15. Juni 2009)

okay, mal ne frage derausweimar, wie lang sind die strecken so, die du normalerweise so fährst?
hab zwar nur n enduro hier, hätte aber trotzdem eventuell mal interesse paar neue wege hier kennenzulernen. weiß natürlich nich wies um deine kondition steht. meine is grade eher am boden....


----------



## derausweimar (15. Juni 2009)

naja, kenne ne Strecke die ist 25 km du kannst aber auch mehr haben...


----------



## weimarbiker (15. Juni 2009)

ach so als einstieg....  momentan wirds bissle eng von wegen termin und zeitdruck aber demnächst meld ich mich einfach mal bei dir, wenn das okay is


----------



## magic^desire (15. Juni 2009)

so @ derseimarer ... Last chance... Bin anfang juli in thüringen/erfurt wie schauts aus hast zeit und lust? Aber nicht nur 25km oder???


----------



## derausweimar (15. Juni 2009)

klar... Musst nur sagen wann...


----------



## magic^desire (15. Juni 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> klar... Musst nur sagen wann...



geht klar hast du auch unter der woche zeit?


----------



## reispamps (15. Juni 2009)

Bin nächstes WE nicht da. Juli hab ich wieder Zeit.
Habt ihr die Tour letztes Wochenende um Legefeld gemacht?


----------



## derausweimar (15. Juni 2009)

hmmm... muss ich sehen was ich für Schicht hab. Aber ich denke mal schon, das ich auch unter Woche Zeit finde... 

@ Reispamps... welche Tour um Legefeld???


----------



## reispamps (15. Juni 2009)

Die?

oder hat sich da niemand gefunden?



tinocw schrieb:


> Hallo Weimaraner,
> 
> jetzt möchte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden! Ich bin vor ein paar Monaten nach Legefeld gezogen und würde mich gern mal Euren Touren anschließen wenn geplant.
> Bei DH wie in Ilmenau passe ich, auch wenn ich immer mal ein paar Rennen dort mit gefahren bin. DH-Bike ist leider nicht mehr vorhanden.
> ...


----------



## derausweimar (15. Juni 2009)

Ja.. klar... nö ich konnte nicht. Aber dieser Bikebiathlon interessiert mich... Wer macht noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (18. Juni 2009)

HAAAALLOOOOO... Fährt jemand mit bei dem Bike Biathlon??? Würde gerne mit fahren...


----------



## magic^desire (18. Juni 2009)

na dan fahr doch da mit wirst sicher nicht der einzige sein der da mit fährt 
Mfg magic^desire

back to the roats with the bike


----------



## derausweimar (18. Juni 2009)

ja klar, aber ich würde gerne im Team antreten wollen. Ich find das macht mehr Bock als alleine...


----------



## reispamps (18. Juni 2009)

Du kannst die Suche ja schonmal einschränken auf jemanden der Bock hat 
mit einer Knarre (ja Luftgewehr) zu spielen. 
Muss man die etwa auch die ganze Zeit auf dem Rücken mit rumschleppen?


----------



## derausweimar (18. Juni 2009)

mir kommt es doch nicht auf´s ballern drauf an, und nein ich glaube nicht das man das Ding unterwegs mit hat, weil die Dinger gestellt werden. ... Ich vermute sogar das ich selber keinen einzigen treffer landen tu... Kenne mich wenn ich fahren tu wie die Sau, da ist nichts von wegen still halten...


----------



## reispamps (18. Juni 2009)

Dann kannste ja direkt vom Rad dreimal in die Luft schiessen und weiter. 
Spart Zeit! Die brauchste dann für die Ehrenrunden 

Have Fun!


----------



## derausweimar (18. Juni 2009)

wird wohl dann so werden... kann mich aber nicht entscheiden welches Bike ich nehm... Hab zwei Fully´s ein mit eins Ohne klicki´s


----------



## weimarbiker (21. Juni 2009)

so als info, falls doch einer mitwill. hoffe es nervt euch nich. wir fahren diesen mittwoch ne runde dh. haben aber 2 oder 3 absolute neulinge am start, die teilweise auf all mountains unterwegs sind. wird also vermutlich ruhiger. werden ab mittag mit dem zug starten. falls jemand interesse hat kann er sich einfach melden...
ansonsten hoffe ich dass ihr heute bei dem wetter nicht zu oft daneben geschossen habt und ordentlich erfolgreich wart...


----------



## derausweimar (22. Juni 2009)

nerven tust du nicht, nur wie immer kann das Arbeitende Volk nicht mit :-( Würde ja gerne, muss aber bis 1500 Arbeiten!!!!...

An den Rest vonn hier der Bike-Biathlon war echt klasse. Hat echt Spass gemacht. Nur könnten es mehr Teilnehmer sein das nächste mal!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (24. Juni 2009)

soooo und nun hab ich auch WE.... ganze 4 Tage lang!!!! JUHU!!!!!!


----------



## derausweimar (26. Juni 2009)

und Mädels, was geht an diesen WE??? Hat jemand Bock ne auf ne Runde????


----------



## ijones (3. Juli 2009)

Laut den Titel, soll man sich mal melden...
Da ich neu in Weimar bin, melde ich mich eben einfach mal. *MELDE* 
Gibt es Tipps, was man so in Weimar unternehmen kann? Kneipe, Biergarten....?! 
Vielleicht  trift man ja jemanden aus der Liste. Heute wäre ein schöner Tag auf ein Bierchen   
Evtl. klappt es ja auch mal mit ner Runde Biken?!  Obs nun im Bikpark oder einfach ne schicke Tour wird ...
Ich schau mir mal die ganzen Einträge im Board an. Da wird sich sicher etwas finden. 

Der Neue,
Thomas


----------



## weimarbiker (3. Juli 2009)

servus ihr lieben. wollte mich wiedermal zwecks ner tour melden. auch wenns reichlich zeitog ist, vielleicht findet sich wer... also wir haben trotz des wetters uns wiedereinmal durchgerungen morgen früh mit der deutschen bahn nach ilmenau zu fahren um dort unsere räder den dh track runter zu quälen.soll ja bissl kühler werden und falls es regnet wirds sicher lustig. zeit wissen wir noch nich, würd ich aber heut abend noch einstellen, falls wer mag. wird sicher eher vormittags so gegen 9 oder 10 sein, weil die fahrt mit zug ja nich die kürzeste is...
nochmal die betonung, wir sind jetz nich die pros und wer bock hat kann gern mitkomm. fahren selbst erst n jahr oder so. ich bin beispielsweise auch mitn enduro unterwegs. sind morgen nur zu zweit und je mehr , desto spaß.....
also sagt einfach bescheid


----------



## weimarbiker (3. Juli 2009)

@ ijones, hier in weimar gibts reichlich kneipen, je nach geschmack. magst du beispielsweise eher ne studentenbar, dann der c-keller am markt. oder eine der zahlreichen anderen dinge. biergarten is glaub ich n neuer am busbahnhof.... also man sieht sich sicher mal


----------



## ijones (3. Juli 2009)

@weimarbiker
Je lockerer umso besser. c-keller ... Da werde ich nachher wohl mal vorbei schauen. Den Busbahnhof wird man doch bestimmt auch finden.
Vielleicht kann man ja mal nen Termin machen?! Für ein schnelles, reicht die Zeit doch immer. 
@all:  Sollte jemand Anfang der nächsten Woche hier, oder in der Nähe ne Runde drehen.. wäre ich gerne dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (3. Juli 2009)

was geht den so am sonntag ??? macht da wer was ??? ich wäre mal wieder im lande


----------



## weimarbiker (3. Juli 2009)

ja klar stimmt, als info wenn du heut noch was anderes sucht is glaub ich im weimarhallenpark party im park. spielt glaub ich chapeau claque und andere. sind damals für thüringen beim bundesvison contest angetreten. wie gesagt auch wenn du elan und zeit hast, biste morgen gern gesehn. in ilmenau ist ne relativ einfache dh strecke.naja für mich als einsteiger reichts. da wurde 07 die dm ausgetragen und zählt als eines der ältesten rennen deutschlands. einziges manko, kein lift. also hoch schieben falls nich zufällig einer shuttelt. aber das geht auch, wenn man sich reichlich zeit nimmt...


----------



## ijones (3. Juli 2009)

Ilmenau kenne ich. Ich komme dort aus der Ecke. War aber bis jetzt nur bei Veranstaltungen an der Strecke. Bin sonst eher in Steinach (..am Lift  )  Ich muss aber morgen noch arbeiten. Zwar erst später aber das wird mir dann doch zu eng.
Ich werde mal deine Idee aufgreifen und in den Park schauen... falls ich den finde. Muss aber ja irgendwo in der Stadtmitte sein. 
Euch in Ilmenauhimmelblau viele Späße und bleibt ganz.


----------



## magic^desire (3. Juli 2009)

danke ignoriert mich doch einfach ...


----------



## ijones (3. Juli 2009)

Damit ich nicht gleich am Anfang als Ignorant abgestempelt werde.
@magic^desire: Da ich morgen Nacht arbeiten muss, fällt der Sonntag komplett ins Wasser. Sorry...  Deswegen die Frage für Anfang der Woche.

So, und nu werde ich mal mein neues Zuhause erkunden.


----------



## weimarbiker (3. Juli 2009)

@desire sorry, wollte dich nich ignorieren. bei mir schauts sonntag eher mau aus.du scheinst mir ja eher die ausdauernde, und meine kondi kann man momentan an einem daumen abzählen. 
ansonten gerne mal, muss nur sehn wie ich mit meinem 16kg bike dir hinerher komm.


----------



## magic^desire (3. Juli 2009)

na ja geht schon... nur liegt es ja nicht in meinem interesse ne strecke ab zu jagen sondern eher darum das der spaßfacktor stimmt!!! Wie gesagt ich bin ab sonntag wieder verfügbar und wenn sich niemand findet fahr ich halt allein :/


----------



## derausweimar (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin am Sonntag unterwegs... Wer mit will kann sich per PM bei mir melden, würde so nach dem mittag los wollen. 

@ iJones... kenne da ein paar schöne Orte zum Tanken, sind ja reich beschenkt hier i Weimar... kenne ein paar schöne ruhige Biergärten hier in der nähe... Wenn jemand am Sa mit will, starte gegen 11 zu ner Tour Richtung Kötsch....


----------



## cappulino (3. Juli 2009)

Wochenend und Sonnenschein, Trails surfen, Steine hüpfen ... so soll das sein!  magic^desire meinereiner fährt, muss ja für die großen berge trainieren


----------



## magic^desire (4. Juli 2009)

also ich bin dabei  wir sehen uns dan morgen 

freu mich ja das es doch noch klapt *fg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (5. Juli 2009)

Wo geht's oder ging's denn lang? Irgendwann mache ich (bzw. wir 2) auch mal mit, nur kommt bei uns immer 'was dazwischen. Vll drehen wir heute noch 'ne kleine Runde um WE oder Apolle, mal sehen...


----------



## derausweimar (5. Juli 2009)

War ein klasse Tag... zwar mit einigen Umwegen und Pannen, aber gelungen. Hoffe euch hat die Tour gefallen.


----------



## magic^desire (5. Juli 2009)

ja das war es  eine coole tour  kann man ja mal wieder machen aber dan hoffentlich ohne platten  

In diesem sinne 


Back to the roots with the bike

Lg magic^desire


----------



## derausweimar (5. Juli 2009)

ja der Platten hat schon genervt... aber die Strecke hoch zum Ettersberg fand ich klasse, bin noch nie so gefahren... 


Ride on!!!!!


----------



## magic^desire (5. Juli 2009)

so bin jetzt wieder zu hause ... werde mir jetzt erst mal was yu essen machen und duschen  bin ech fertig XD

also man liest sich ...


----------



## derausweimar (5. Juli 2009)

Lass es dir schmecken!!!!! Bei mir gabs Nudelauflauf.....


----------



## magic^desire (5. Juli 2009)

bei mir gabs ueberbackenes bagette


----------



## ijones (5. Juli 2009)

Jemand morgen(Montag) zeit auf ne kleine Tour? Hoffe ich habe ab 16/17Uhr Zeit. Bin morgen den ganzen Tag online... falls also noch Power vom WE übrig ist, einfach mal melden. Wäre toll!


----------



## derausweimar (6. Juli 2009)

@ iJones ...Wenn das Wetter mit macht, können wir gerne noch ne runde drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinocw (6. Juli 2009)

Jup, die Tour zum Ettersberg war super. Bin noch in Rekordzeit nach Legefeld hochgestrampelt. Dann war ich auch fertig. 
GPS-Daten- und Fotoauswertung kommt im Laufe der Woche. 
Bis dahin Gruß und ride on!

P.S. Bitte nicht vergessen den kaputten Schlauch zu IDENTIFIZIEREN wegens der Käppchen!!!


----------



## magic^desire (6. Juli 2009)

lol ja ja die käpchen  ... na schön das du dan auch noch nach hause gefunden hast  freu mich schon auf die daten


----------



## derausweimar (6. Juli 2009)

ja, werde meine Hausaufgaben machen... VERSPROCHEN....


----------



## derausweimar (6. Juli 2009)

Sooo wer hat denn jetzt Zeit für ne Runde...


----------



## derausweimar (7. Juli 2009)

Das ganze WE war soooo ein geiles Wetter und dann kommt so ein Mist... ... 

Ok, wer von euch hat am So nicht aufgegessen???? Das macht drei Stunden Dauermusikantenstadelgucken mit Rückschleife und Streichhölzern in den Augen und Gefesselt am Stuhl......


----------



## magic^desire (7. Juli 2009)

die die am lautesten schreien sind meist selbst die schuldigen *sich mit zeitefinger nach vorgestreckt auf "derweimarer" zeigt und laut lacht HA HA HA HA HA*

in/m (d)fiesen sinne schönen tag noch  Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (7. Juli 2009)

Bitte??? hab alles weg gespachtelt.... Getroffene Hund bellen, Magic^desire...


----------



## magic^desire (7. Juli 2009)

ne ich glaub es war der "reispamps" weil der war nämlich schon verdächtig lange net mehr da und hat seinen senf dazu gegeben ....

:


----------



## reispamps (7. Juli 2009)

Ich komm halt net zum radeln. Brauch nen anderen Job. 
Offers are welcome (Das meine ich sogar ernst!)


----------



## derausweimar (7. Juli 2009)

ahhh er lebt noch....


----------



## magic^desire (7. Juli 2009)

wie du bist nicht im bett ^^ mander esch wird zeit


----------



## derausweimar (8. Juli 2009)

konnte nicht Schlafen.... gääähn.....


----------



## derausweimar (12. Juli 2009)

hey mal an alle... mir kam da ne Idee:


"Was wäre wenn wir alle als Guide arbeiten täten?"


----------



## cappulino (12. Juli 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> hey mal an alle... mir kam da ne Idee:
> 
> 
> "Was wäre wenn wir alle als Guide arbeiten täten?"



Wen willst du denn wie oft wohin guiden?


----------



## derausweimar (12. Juli 2009)

naja... vielleicht ein paar andere Mtb´ler oder Touris... bringt doch Geld... und neben her auch nur Training.... ....


Soll ja nur ein Gedanke sein....


----------



## cappulino (13. Juli 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> naja... vielleicht ein paar andere Mtb´ler oder Touris... bringt doch Geld... und neben her auch nur Training.... ....
> 
> 
> Soll ja nur ein Gedanke sein....



Guten Morgen! Belasse es besser bei dem Gedanken oder gehe es richtig professionell an, es gibt genügend Randbedingungen wie Versicherung und Haftung, die du (bisher) nicht in Betracht gezogen hast, so eine "pfiffige" Geschäftsidee kann mehr Ärger als Freude für alle Beteiligten bringen.

Für den professionellen Ansatz: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option...26&PHPSESSID=1ff7c01cc79033569aec716f4a42bb98 

Thüringen hat Potenzial für MTB-Guiding das ist unbestritten, aber die Nachfrage hält sich in Grenzen, was wohl auch an den fehlenden richtig großen Zipfeln liegt.

MfG ausm Süden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (13. Juli 2009)

cappulino schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Belasse es besser bei dem Gedanken oder gehe es richtig professionell an, es gibt genügend Randbedingungen wie Versicherung und Haftung, die du (bisher) nicht in Betracht gezogen hast, so eine "pfiffige" Geschäftsidee kann mehr Ärger als Freude für alle Beteiligten bringen.
> 
> Für den professionellen Ansatz: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option...26&PHPSESSID=1ff7c01cc79033569aec716f4a42bb98
> 
> ...





Jupp, da muss ich dir bei Pflichten. Wenn ich dran denk das es früher mal so war das selbst die Rennergebnisse in der TA und TLZ standen.  Und heute?

Nichts, Null, Nada... 

Habe mich mal mit nem Händler hier in Weimar unterhalten, der hier mal Veranstaltungen gemacht hat. Der meinte, wenn die Zeitung davon nicht Wind bekommt und es ein paar Firmen  gibt die mit Sponsern, keine Chance... Fand das echt "klasse", wie er so resignierend hinstellt und mit den Schultern zuckt...  Er meinte so, Spiel Fussball, das wird unterstützt... (Meine Meinung zum Fussball, auch wenn es Leute hier aufstoßen tut: 22 Mann rennen nem Ball hinterher und der Schiri ist der beste, der pfeift dazu!!)


----------



## magic^desire (13. Juli 2009)

hmm na ja es giebt halt immer weniger Jugentliche, und die Rad fahren werden zu Freestylern oder gehen zum Rennradfahren... Das mit dem Mountenbiken kommt glaub ich erst später wenn man 
ne Alternative zum Krassen sport sucht (glaub ich) zumundist ist es so bei mir. Wobei ich finde das
Du in nem Verein viel besser aufgehoben wärst. 

P.S. als gide must du aber noch ein bischen an deinen Touren arbeiten @derweimarer


----------



## derausweimar (13. Juli 2009)

danke für die Blumen, Magic^desire...

Aber habt ihr euch mal die Bedingungen durchgelesen????? Was denkt sich der BDR???? Man soll in nen Verein sein, was schon mit Kosten verbunden ist die an den BDR gehen, dann soll man noch extra für den "Guide" zahlen. und das für den Grundkurs, und dann noch für alles andere.... Wirklich... muss das sein???? Es ist schon schlimm das der BDR es nicht fertig bringt uns MTB´lern mehr Rechte zu erarbeiten... Denke da an diese komische Klausel beim "Licht am Rad" (nachzulesen in STVO) oder Fahr Rechte in Bayern- Alpenvorland (2m-Weg breite, Klausel)

 Echt mal...........


Wie schon gesagt, ist halt nur ein Gedanke gewesen...... aber wie ich sehe, bin ich nicht der erste mit dem Gedanken... lach


----------



## magic^desire (13. Juli 2009)

hihi *mal langsam aber sicher in deckung geh  ich sag ja nur was ich denke


----------



## derausweimar (13. Juli 2009)

hey kannst wieder raus kommen aus der Deckung... hab mich wieder beruhigt... schnauf


----------



## magic^desire (15. Juli 2009)

na dann  ich sag dan mal für morgen vormittag zu  sag mir einfach nur ne zeit wann ich da sein soll ... aber bitte heute noch !!!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo Weimar,
sagt mal, setzt ihr euch mal zusammen ohne Sattel unterm Hintern? Wär mal ganz nett euch am Tisch (oder so) kennen zu lernen.
Ich bin noch nicht lange in Weimar und hab das Biken erst wieder entdeckt nachdem ich Jahre lang keinen Meter gefahren bin.

LG
Matthias


----------



## magic^desire (15. Juli 2009)

na ja das kahm bis jetzt noch nicht vor... aber könnte man ja eigentlich mal testen und wenn man es für gut befindet auch wiederholen... aber alle an EINEN Tisch bringen wird schwierig das sag ich gleich ( wegen Arbeit und so...)


----------



## derausweimar (15. Juli 2009)

Also morgen sind Desire und ich unterwegs, wenn wenn wer mit will, bis 10 bin ich on. Start ist in Jena, Ziel Erfurt. 

An Lucky... klar kann man sich auch so treffen. Wie wäre es am Freitag? egal wann, hab frei!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (16. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube ich finde nightride toll  nur das licht dafür fehlt noch


----------



## derausweimar (16. Juli 2009)

also das mit dem Licht kann ich ändern... nur mit fahren musst selber... Lach... hab doch alles da... (fast alles...)


----------



## Lucky-Luke (16. Juli 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> An Lucky... klar kann man sich auch so treffen. Wie wäre es am Freitag? egal wann, hab frei!!!!!!!



Spontan ist gut. Ich muss mal schauen wie der Tag sich morgen entwickelt. Kann leider erst morgen entscheiden.


----------



## William Foster (16. Juli 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> ...aber die Strecke hoch zum Ettersberg fand ich klasse, bin noch nie so gefahren...



Wo ging's denn da lang?


----------



## derausweimar (16. Juli 2009)

kennst du die Strecke vom Glockenturm nach Hopfgarten? die Strecke was man sonst runter bügelt halt nur rückwärts... Hammer geil, so rum macht es dann auch Spass durch den Wald zu Düsen um die knochen wieder frei zu bekommen....


Heute die Tour war auch nicht Schlecht von Jena über Apolda, Weimar nach Erfurt...
... und das bei besten Wetter!!!! Echt klasse!!!!!!


----------



## magic^desire (16. Juli 2009)

jo die tour war ganz ordentlich  bei mir sind dan am ende was bei 71 km zusammen gekommen die ich heute gefahren bin 

@derweimarer hast du brave gemacht bekommst auch nen eis weil du heute soooo lieb warst  

@William Foster sach mal kennst du noch nen Spruch außer "Wo ging's denn da lang? " hihi 

wieder verschwind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (17. Juli 2009)

also laut meinen Tacho bin ich heut knapp 75 gefahren...

Ach ja, wer möchte den heut Abend einen heben gehen??? Ob nun mit Alkohilo oder ohne ist egal... Also ich würde ja gerne... Melden Jungs und Mädels... Wird Zeit das was passiert hier...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (17. Juli 2009)

Ich bin dabei, steh aber noch bis 19:00 Uhr im Geschäft. Dann kanns los gehen! Für Abholung bin ich auch zu haben


----------



## derausweimar (17. Juli 2009)

Wann und wo können wir uns also Treffen???


----------



## Lucky-Luke (17. Juli 2009)

Entweder bei mir im Geschäft (Graben 11, Dudek Optik), oder auf dem Theaterplatz mit ner Rosen in der Hand als Erkennung


----------



## derausweimar (17. Juli 2009)

das mit der rose kannst ja machen.. aber ich renn nicht mit Unkraut rum... 


Vor den zweien auf den Sockel???


----------



## Lucky-Luke (17. Juli 2009)

Roger! Um 19:30 Uhr?!


----------



## derausweimar (17. Juli 2009)

hmmm geht klar... 

Sonst noch jemand da bei??????


----------



## reispamps (17. Juli 2009)

Not in town


----------



## magic^desire (17. Juli 2009)

ne du  ich bin zu kaput um noch nach weimar zu fahren... ich leg mich jetzt gedigen in die badewanne und nacher kommt noch nen kolege zum video abend und dan ist der abend gelaufen ! und morgen ist ganz brav relaxing angesagt (habs ja versprochen)


----------



## derausweimar (17. Juli 2009)

kann ja morgen nach Vieselbach kommen... muss eh mal zu meiner Mutter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (17. Juli 2009)

Wie heißt es so schön: "In kleinen Gruppen kann man sich besser kennen lernen!" hi,hi...
Ich wollte noch nen Freund zum mitkommen animieren, der hat aber den letzten Abend ohne Kind mit Frau allein. Ist klar das der nicht kann ;-)


----------



## derausweimar (17. Juli 2009)

juppp na dann halt nur wir... Männerrunde!!!! Pack schon mal das Lästerbuch ein... Grinz


----------



## Lucky-Luke (17. Juli 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> juppp na dann halt nur wir... Männerrunde!!!! Pack schon mal das Lästerbuch ein... Grinz



Das mach ich! Bin grad in der Stimmung dazu


----------



## derausweimar (18. Juli 2009)

sooo ein Müll Wetter... An alle hier, vergesst den Regentanz ab sofort wird der Sonnentanz geübt. Ist ja nicht auszuhalten... 

Wer nicht mit macht, bekommt Streichhölzer in die Augen, wird am Sessel festgebunden und darf sich ein WE lang, Musikantenstadel in der Endlosschleife anschauen.....


----------



## Lucky-Luke (18. Juli 2009)

War echt gemütlich gestern Abend! Sehr nett. Beim nächsten mal sind wir bestimmt schon zu dritt


----------



## derausweimar (18. Juli 2009)

um so mehr kommen desto besser werden die Treffen... 

das will ich hoffen das dir Treffen größer werden... DAS GILT AUCH AN DIE LEUTE AUS JENA UND ERFURT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## William Foster (18. Juli 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> kennst du die Strecke vom Glockenturm nach Hopfgarten?


Ja, da (oder in der Nähe) bin ich auch schon mal hoch, also da wo die Plattenstraße von Hopfgarten endet und da in der Nähe gerade hoch. Das letzte Stück musste ich durch den Wald schieben, da war kein Weg mehr.



derausweimar schrieb:


> Heute die Tour war auch nicht Schlecht von Jena über Apolda, Weimar nach Erfurt.



Wo ging's denn da lang?  *scherz*

Naja, 70km sind für mich recht viel. Wenn ich 50 hinter mir habe, weiss ich schon was ich gemacht habe. Zumal ein Teil meiner Strecken meisstens einige km über den Ilmtalradweg führt, also habe ich immer einen gewissen anspruchslosen Asphaltanteil dabei. Muss mich also noch steigern. Und meine Freundin auch, sie schaftt zwar auch die Strecken, aber da machen wir insgesamt langsamer.


----------



## derausweimar (18. Juli 2009)

ahhh hatte schon gewartet auf diese frage von dir (zwinker)

naja auf ner Karte wäre die Tour besser zu beschreiben. nur so als Text geht das sehr schlecht, da es halt von Jena nach AP nur über Feldwege ging. 

Am besten wir treffen uns (GRINZ), legen ne neue Karte auf den Tisch und jeder bekommt nen Stift und zeichnet seine Touren ein... 

Ach ja, es ist ja nicht so wir keine Pause machen bei den Touren. und wer etwas ruhiger fahren tut kommt weiter... 

Ach ja, du bist falsch gefahren... von der Plattenstraße aus musst du zwar ein Stück hoch fahren aber dann rechts vor dem Wald lang. Vorbei an den Weißen Häuschen und dann links hoch!!!!!  das was du gefahren bist kenn ich so nicht... Wird aber bald geändert... können ja auch mal zusammen fahren...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (18. Juli 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> Am besten wir treffen uns (GRINZ), legen ne neue Karte auf den Tisch und jeder bekommt nen Stift und zeichnet seine Touren ein...



Guter Versuch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (18. Juli 2009)

mal nen bischen mit muskelkater rum heul ... vieleicht hat ja jemand mitleid  weis eigentlich nicht wo der her kommt hab doch heute echt nichts gemacht auser rumgegammelt und kuchen gegessen XD ... na zum glück ändert sich das morgen wieder... 
also morgen ma wieder ne tour ab weimer zum ettersberg wer will mit???
infos an derweimarer oder mich... ab 15 uhr gehts los 

in diesem sinne ....


----------



## Lucky-Luke (19. Juli 2009)

Aaaach, wenn ich mit meine Laufrädern weiter gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich angeschlossen. Zumindest die ersten Meter 
Ich muss jetzt nur noch ein ominöses Knacken beseitigen, dann fühl ich mich wieder richtig wohl auf dem Bike!


----------



## magic^desire (19. Juli 2009)

so ... nach dem derweimarer auf schmerztechnischen gründen ausgefallen ist
hat mir ein anderer bei der tour (40km/2000hm/5h) gesellschaft geleistet.
Es ging nach einer aufwärm Umwegtour durch den Wald nach Oettern von da zum Belveder in den Goethepark und dan auf Umwegen wieder zurück 
sehr lustig und vordernd aber extrem viel Spaßvaktor 

auf deutsch, ihr habt was verpasst


----------



## derausweimar (20. Juli 2009)

Oho... woher nimmst die Hm???? 2000 ist schon ne Menge... oder ist das Gefühlt?????

Müssen wir mal nachholen... Wenn jemand was gegen Wetterfühligkeit bei Knochenbrüchen hat, raus mit der Sprache...


Und Lucky alles Fit für ne Runde im Park???


----------



## Lucky-Luke (20. Juli 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> Und Lucky alles Fit für ne Runde im Park???



Gern. Heute Nachmittag aber erst! Hab heute aber einen Tag vor mir der mich richtig schaffen wird. Wird dann eher ne Dödelrunde mit bisschen Technik!
Ich ruf Dich dann an!


----------



## reispamps (20. Juli 2009)

Hehe Jane,

durchschnittlich 20% Anstieg? Hochgeschoben und Runtergesprungen in Oettern am Ilmtal?

der reis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (20. Juli 2009)

genau reis aber wenn du es nicht glaubst frag thomas nächstes mal


----------



## reispamps (20. Juli 2009)

Glaub ich nicht, aber bitte belehrt mich eines Besseren. Wer ist Thomas?


----------



## magic^desire (20. Juli 2009)

das ist der mit der brille vom letzen mitwoch mit dem weißen hibike es war sein tacho der es angezeigt hat


----------



## reispamps (20. Juli 2009)

Hmm,

der 20% Schnitt mal im Bild verdeutlicht:





Durschnittlich diese Steigung gefahren?


Bedeuted, dass eine 20-prozentige Abfahrt (links blau) mit einem 40-prozentigen Anstieg (rechts rot) belohnt werden muss.





Ich tipp mal auf Luftdruckschwankungen, nichts für ungut. Bitte das nächste mal nicht schlagen


----------



## magic^desire (20. Juli 2009)

ach weist du  mir ist das egal  ich weis was ich hoch und runter gefahren bin und eigentlich macht es ja auch keinen unterschied  der spaßfacktor ist ja letzt endlich entscheiden  (immer dieses machogehabe) hihihihihi ....


----------



## derausweimar (20. Juli 2009)

kicher, hey Pamps... wie kommst du so Speziellen Grafiken??? wohl schnell aus nem Buch abgescannt???


----------



## Lucky-Luke (20. Juli 2009)

Wie?  Du bist online und nicht am Telefon? Würde jetzt fahren können!


----------



## reispamps (20. Juli 2009)

Mathe 6. Klasse und Photoshop reicht dafür.
Paint würde bestimmt auch reichen.


----------



## derausweimar (20. Juli 2009)

??? du hast angerufen????? .... muss doch mal mein Handy aus den Rucksack holen... ruf gleich an...


----------



## derausweimar (20. Juli 2009)

so wer mit fahrn will halb Vier in weimar vor der Hauptposcht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (20. Juli 2009)

Hey Lucky das war ne klasse Runde heute... von jeden was... 


War echt klasse... der Weg nach Oettern fand ich am besten... (MiniDownthehill)   lol


----------



## Lucky-Luke (20. Juli 2009)

Stimmt! Da geht was in Weimar. Hab beim radeln noch nie so viel geredet, hi hi... und trotzdem knapp 30 km geschafft! Mal schauen wie es am Donnerstag klappt. Ich meld mich auf jeden Fall noch bei Dir!


----------



## derausweimar (21. Juli 2009)

hey Lucky, wann und wo??? kann erst gegen Fünf... den Rest hast als PM...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (21. Juli 2009)

Ha, fünf wär nen Traum. Nee, ich kann doch nicht vor 19:00 Uhr. Heute siehts aber toll aus mit dem Wetter, so das wir nach 19 Uhr auch noch warmen Fahrtwind haben 

Treffpunkt Laden?!


----------



## derausweimar (21. Juli 2009)

jupp... bei dir vor dem Laden... bis denne...


----------



## reispamps (24. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ein Riesenproblem.

Vaude Spray Shorts bestellt. Heute vormittag geliefert und im Laden 
unten im Erdgeschoss für mich abgegeben. Soweit alles schön, ich war 
ja auch schön auf Arbeit.
Nun ist der Betrieb da unten aber Mittags in einen 2-wöchigen Urlaub 
gegangen (nun frag bitte keiner warum sie dann noch Pakete 
annehmen).

Nun will ich aber am Mittwoch auf eine längere Tour, und ohne 
Regenhose wird das net so geil. Weiss wer wo sich in Weimar (Graben 
und Steubenstrasse fällt mit Sicherheit aus), Jena oder Erfurt eine Vaude 
Spray Shorts o.ä. auftreiben lässt?

Bis jetzt bin ich mit Durchtelefonieren zum Stand "Keine Ahnung wir 
schauen mal nach und rufen zurück" gekommen.

Any help welcome!

der reis

Edit: In Weimar gibts nix, Erfurt im Thüringenpark die Option auf eine 3/4 Spray Pant

trotzdem immer her mit infos


----------



## derausweimar (25. Juli 2009)

Wenn jemand mit kommen möchte... gehe heut in den Smugglers (Pup) in Weimar... ohne Bike...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (25. Juli 2009)

Was für ein Zufall, da geh ich auch heute Abend hin


----------



## derausweimar (25. Juli 2009)

keiner Weiter???? nicht mal Reispamps?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (25. Juli 2009)

dermhat nwichtigeres zu tun !!!


----------



## derausweimar (26. Juli 2009)

und was war denn mit dir, werte Desire??? naja, naja... hättest ja auch kommen können...


----------



## magic^desire (26. Juli 2009)

die hatte keine lust mehr nachdem ihr 400 m nach der ausfahrt der haustür wieder die luft ausm reifen gewichen ist


----------



## Lucky-Luke (26. Juli 2009)

Ha, ich hab auch schon wieder nen Platten. Das ist ja...vielleicht sollten wir Strichliste führen!


----------



## magic^desire (26. Juli 2009)

ja wäre gut  dan würde ich mich vieleicht nicht so drüber ärgern sondern alles etwas gelassener sehen  gute idee lucky


----------



## Lucky-Luke (26. Juli 2009)

Wir können uns ja auch Kerben in den Lenker schnitzen. Am Ende der Saison bestellen wir dann was hubsches neues!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (26. Juli 2009)

ich bin für die Strichliste... hatte heut auch wieder einen... langsam kommt mir das echt komisch vor... 

Das mit den Kerben würde ich lieber lassen... aber Striche drauf malen, wäre ne Alternative...


----------



## magic^desire (26. Juli 2009)

na dan ich habe jetzt schon 5 striche und ihr ??? IIIII <<<--- meine striche


----------



## Lucky-Luke (26. Juli 2009)

II ich weiß nur nicht bei wie viel Kilometer!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (26. Juli 2009)

@magic,
wie siehts heute bei Dir mit Biken aus?


----------



## magic^desire (26. Juli 2009)

ja gerne habe meine klamotten dabei  wenn ich mich nicht eher melde so gegen 20:30 bei mir vorm laden


----------



## Lucky-Luke (26. Juli 2009)

Klingt gut! Wir kommen wenn der Tag nur gutes von uns übrig lässt 
Vielleicht wird es zumindest nen Bierchen in angenehm pipsender Atmosphäre ;-)


----------



## reispamps (26. Juli 2009)

Null Platten dieses Jahr. Wie macht ihr das?

Wenn ich mich bis heute Abend von der Hochzeit erholt habe bin ich dabei. Es geht doch ums Fahren, oder? Treffpunkt bei magicdesire vor dem Cafe? 20:30?

Der reis


----------



## reispamps (26. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube ich regeneriere sehr gut.
Bleibts bei heute Abend?


----------



## derausweimar (27. Juli 2009)

Toll habe eben gesehen das meine linke Pedale verbogen ist... und eine Schraube weg ist, an der selbigen...

Alles geht kaputt... Schläuche die, die Luft nicht halten, Pedale die den Geist aufgeben... was kommt noch????


----------



## reispamps (27. Juli 2009)

Vergiss dein Laufrad nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (27. Juli 2009)

Du fährst aber auch wie ne besenkte Sau


----------



## derausweimar (27. Juli 2009)

ich fahre doch nicht sondern das Bike... ich tret es nur ständig!!!!


----------



## magic^desire (28. Juli 2009)

ja eben  sei mal nen bischen lieber zu deinem hottehü sonst wirft es dich irgendwan ab  in diesen sinne gn8 

mal vorneweg frag... was geht den so am donnerstag ???


----------



## Lucky-Luke (28. Juli 2009)

Flo, ich find das ja jetzt etwas übertrieben mit den Protektoren


----------



## Lucky-Luke (28. Juli 2009)




----------



## derausweimar (28. Juli 2009)

lach...


----------



## weimarbiker (28. Juli 2009)

hey grüße, kann es sein, dass ihr am sonntag gegen abend in der schillerstraße bei giancarlo saßt und lecker eis gegessen habt?hab da so nette räder gesehn gehabt....


----------



## reispamps (28. Juli 2009)

Warten auf Jane nennen wir das


----------



## derausweimar (28. Juli 2009)

jupp... Umsatz steigernde Maßnamen... Hättest ja mal anhalten können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ijones (28. Juli 2009)

Da hab ich euch wohl auch gesehen... hätte ja auch mal anhalten können. Bin mit meiner alten Dame (Diamand-Damenrad) ne Runde durch die Stadt  gebummelt. Tja.. da bin ich wohl selbst dranschuld


----------



## Lucky-Luke (28. Juli 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> Warten auf Jane nennen wir das



...und warten, und warten...


----------



## derausweimar (28. Juli 2009)

und Lucky heut nach Ladenschluss mit nach Bad Sulza????


----------



## weimarbiker (28. Juli 2009)

ah okay, war leider zu fuß. muss ja auch zugeben, dass ich euch in "echt" noch nich getroffen hab und bevor ich wiedereinmal fremde in weimar anquatsche... is mir zu oft schon peinlich gewesen 
so ab morgen gehts erstma in urlaub nach schweden aber ab 10.8. würd ich auch gern mal mit ne runde drehn...
hoffe ich sterb nich zu sehr wenn ich euch nich hinterherkomm...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (28. Juli 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> und Lucky heut nach Ladenschluss mit nach Bad Sulza????



Aber nur wenn lecker Bergwertungen winken!


----------



## magic^desire (29. Juli 2009)

ach lucky solange du quatschen kannst biste doch och schon happy  
gn8 @ all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (29. Juli 2009)

Nee, nee, magic. Ich bin mehr der stille Typ! Aber interessant, Dein Schuss ins blaue


----------



## magic^desire (29. Juli 2009)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Stimmt! Da geht was in Weimar. Hab beim radeln noch nie so viel geredet, hi hi... und trotzdem knapp 30 km geschafft! Mal schauen wie es am Donnerstag klappt. Ich meld mich auf jeden Fall noch bei Dir!



das war kein schuss ins blaue sondern eher ins schwarze  habe ja nur geschlußvolgert  in diesem sinne noch nen schönen tag


----------



## Lucky-Luke (29. Juli 2009)

Wenn Du meinst, hi hi...
Hab Du auch noch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## derausweimar (29. Juli 2009)

Mädels, wie schaut es aus? Bock auf ne runde mit dem Bike???


----------



## Lucky-Luke (29. Juli 2009)

Strichliste Platten: Ich erhöhe auf III


----------



## magic^desire (29. Juli 2009)

Ich schließe mich an... hatte gestern früh meine sechsten platten :/ ...

IIIIII ... habe mich darum entschieden mal nen dh schlauch zu verbauen 

mal sehen ob das was bringt  

soo gute nacht @ all hoffe ihr hattet heute viel spaß ab morgen wieder mit mir on the way ...


----------



## derausweimar (30. Juli 2009)

Hey wegen der Plattengeschichte... Ein Händler meinte zu mir das Ventil von nem alten Schlauch raus trennen und über den neuen im Mantel legen... 


Tja Desire... im Moment bist echt die Frau mit ohne Luft... zwinker


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (30. Juli 2009)

mach mein maxxis advantage jetzt mal runter.

der hat 4500 km runter und nicht einen platten und ich war die meiste zeit mit 3,5 bar unterwegs. mein crossmark hatte nach 3000 km kein profil mehr aber hatte auch keinen platten.

mal so als tipp


----------



## Lucky-Luke (30. Juli 2009)

Hast Du den maxxis als Falt- oder Drahtreifen? Welche Breite?


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (30. Juli 2009)

als falt 2,1 in der 62a race und der crossmark ist auch ein 2,1 in der 62a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (30. Juli 2009)

wer zelebriert mit mit heut "Auf Desire warten"???? 2130


----------



## Lucky-Luke (30. Juli 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> wer zelebriert mit mit heut "Auf Jana warten"???? 2130



22:46 Uhr, schon zu spät?, hi hi...

Ach, wer ist Jana?


----------



## derausweimar (30. Juli 2009)

WEN????   




Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> 22:46 Uhr, schon zu spät?, hi hi...
> 
> Ach, wer ist Jana?


----------



## derausweimar (3. August 2009)

Na dann viel Spass mit dem neuen Lager, Lucky Luke!!!! Auf das du schneller trittst als dein Schatten...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (3. August 2009)

Hi, hi...! Der ist gut!
Wirst ja heute Abend sehen. Der Einbau war aber verdammen eng! Da wirst Augen machen! 


derausweimar schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass mit dem neuen Lager, Lucky Luke!!!! Auf das du schneller trittst als dein Schatten...


----------



## derausweimar (6. August 2009)

Hey Desire... du hast ja heut echt nen eiligen gemacht... wollten dich nicht stören beim "Eisschnellverkaufen"... Das mit Fr steht????


----------



## magic^desire (6. August 2009)

na ja muste trotz dem noch ne stunde in we abhängen da ja um 21 uhr nur einer um 40 aber nicht um 52 fährt... was ich voll assi finde... wo ich doch so schon so wenig zeit habe  

na ja egal ja das mit morgen (freitag) steht, wenn... ja wenn wir pünktlich raus kommen... ich werd mich aber früh genug melden und bescheid geben 

in diesem sinne


----------



## ijones (11. August 2009)

Heute jemand Lust und Laune auf ein Bierchen in Weimar?


----------



## Lucky-Luke (11. August 2009)

Bist herzlich eingeladen. Graben 11, bei Dudek! "derausweimar" ist auch schon hier. Wird ne nette Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ijones (11. August 2009)

Graben 11.... Sollte doch zu finden sein. Euch erkennt man?!


----------



## ijones (11. August 2009)

Matthias ?!


----------



## ijones (11. August 2009)

Blind.. sorry. Da bin ich ja bei dir richtig 
Bin unterwegs.....


----------



## derausweimar (11. August 2009)

War ein lustiger Abend...


----------



## magic^desire (12. August 2009)

melde mich zurück  aus winterberg *schehh wars   und nach 2 1/2 tagen fastausruhen kommen die kräfte almählig wieder was macht ihr den heute abend so ???

flo schreib mir ne sms wenn was geht


----------



## Lucky-Luke (12. August 2009)

Welcome back, magic! Scheint ja alles gepasst zu haben!
Ich für meine Teil bin heute Abend zum einem Termin um 19:00 Uhr in Apolda. Wenn ich nicht zu spät zurück sein sollte, bin ich auch zu "haben"! Auch ne nette Runde in der Heim-Kneipe wäre drin ;-). Vielleicht wird mir ja noch ein Bier ausgegeben, hi hi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ijones (12. August 2009)

Das mit dem Bierchen ist so ne Sache. Könnte bei manchen auch ein Wasser und "kleiner Feigling" werden 
Bin erst morgen wieder da... dann aber gerne bei ner Radl-Runde und "ein" FA-Bier (oder F-Bier) dabei.


----------



## derausweimar (12. August 2009)

... hi hi... Joahh morgen können wir ruhig ne runde drehen...


----------



## magic^desire (12. August 2009)

alles klar dan machen wir das morgen hab ich wenigstens noch nen tag schohnfrist  wetter ist ja eh nichtso dolle


----------



## derausweimar (14. August 2009)

http://www.downhill-am-inselsberg.de/

fährt jemand hin... Also ich würde gerne mit (aber nicht als Fahrer)


----------



## William Foster (14. August 2009)

Meine Freundin und ich sind morgen (Sa) da, wir kommen allerdings nicht von WE, sondern sind auf der Durchreise nach Hause und halten mal ein paar Stunden an. Sonntag ist Familienfeier, da geht leider nix.


----------



## reispamps (16. August 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Runde heute Abend?
Zur Zeit isses mir noch zu heiss.


----------



## derausweimar (16. August 2009)

also ich fahr jetzt keinen Meter mehr... Mädels schöne Woche!!!! Krache lassen


----------



## derausweimar (17. August 2009)

Lucky unser Zerstörer...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (17. August 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> Lucky unser Zerstörer...


 
Sollten wir ne Strichliste für Laufradsätze einführen?


----------



## derausweimar (17. August 2009)

also Lucky macht unserer Platten-Jane echt den Rang streitig!!!! ... Mädel tu was... (scherz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (17. August 2009)

hauptsache das forum zugespamt  ... ja dich mein ich "derweimarer"

und wieder wech bin ... ach ja mal nen bischen angeb bin heute von we nach ef in 1:20 h gefahren  glatte 10 min schneller als sonst *fg* 
schuld sind warscheinlich die nächtlichen wettrenen mit der straba XD

in diesem sinne....


----------



## derausweimar (18. August 2009)

Was war denn das heut Lucky... unter uns ein Schuss in den Ofen oder????


----------



## Lucky-Luke (18. August 2009)

Tja, das was wohl. Aber jetzt ist das (neue) Schaltwerk eingestellt und die nächste Runde kann kommen!


----------



## derausweimar (18. August 2009)

deine "Abschussliste" musste dann noch ändern...


2009 Schaltung... ;-P

aber schick das Shadowsding


----------



## Lucky-Luke (18. August 2009)

Nee, werd die Liste einstampfen, sonst tütel ich bald noch mit Strichen rum nach dem Wechsel irgendwelcher Batterien...


----------



## reispamps (19. August 2009)

Moin,

wollen morgen Abend nochmal eine Feierabendtour machen. Wie immer Treffpunkt in der Schillerstrasse, gegen 21.30. Dann das übliche Gewarte 

Wenn ihr bis dahin nicht alle Räder geschrottet habt ...

reis


----------



## derausweimar (20. August 2009)

kann heut Abend nicht... der Schulalltag hat mich wieder...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (20. August 2009)

Ich schau denke ich mal vorbei und winke euch hinterher!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (23. August 2009)

Oh man, ich glaub es nicht! Da fahr ich heute ne ruhige Runde...und, was passiert? Der Dämpfer geht kaputt. Unglaublich! Ich wage mich ja kaum mehr in die Pedale zu steigen. Naja, bald ist das Bike durch repariert.

Thüringen-Park, ich kommeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (23. August 2009)

moin moin, als erfurter wage ich es mal mich hier zu melden da die leute aus meiner stadt iwie unfähig sind sich zu vereinigen... macht ihr in nächster zeit was? von mir aus auch gern in der woche... ich werd hier jetz öfter vorbeischaun, also immer fleißig posten...

Greetz zoda

@ lucky, das mit den strichen würd ich wirklich sein lassen bring nix, ich hätte dann diese saison schon ein motorad samt motoradfahrschüler, ne fox talas standrohreinheit, ne schöne dicke delle in nem Liteville 301 rahmen, ne hope folating disc, sowas kann man gar nich alles aufschreiben, dabei bekommt man ja angst  ...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (23. August 2009)

Die Strichliste hab ich ja auch schon eingestampft. Das führt zu nichts


----------



## derausweimar (23. August 2009)

Hey Lucky... Wenn du so weiter machst, kauf dir mal als Voraussicht eine neue Gabel... Wenn man die Geschichte weiter dreht fehlt dann nur noch die... 

Aber hut ab, das was ich in 3 Jahren kaputt fahr, schaffst du in einer halben Saison...


----------



## derausweimar (24. August 2009)

ich werde morgen gegen Fünf zu ner kleinen Runde um Weimar starten... wer mit will... wird nichts stressiges... nur um zu fahren... WEr mit will, näheres über PN...


----------



## reispamps (24. August 2009)

Hmm, Bock hätte ich schon. 
Wie lang solls denn werden? 
Kann aber noch nicht sicher zusagen. Morgen sind noch ein paar Sachen zu erledigen, deren Zeitrahmen noch unklar ist.

@Zoda&murmel2&all: Jemand diese Woche noch Bock auf eine Tour. Habe Mittwoch und Freitag noch komplett frei. Donnerstag ist noch unklar. Muss nix grosses sein.

das reiskorn


----------



## Zoda (24. August 2009)

mhh ich weiß leider nich wie krass mich meine eltern beim malern mit einplanen, aber ansonsten hätte ich schon bock auf ne tour, freitag dürfte denke ich was werden, mittwoch weiß ich nicht, aber eher unwahrscheinlich...

in der erfurter gegend richtung kranichfeld kenn ich nen paar schöne trails und wege, würde aber auch gern mal neue bikegründe erforschen, falls es um weimar was vernünftiges gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (25. August 2009)

Schlagt mich nicht, aber um Weimar siehts Trail-mässig dünn aus. Eher mal vereinzelt und weit verstreut.
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu verwöhnt von anderen Orten.

So, nun dürft ihr mich schlagen und eure gps tracks auf den Tisch packen!


----------



## derausweimar (25. August 2009)

böses reiskorn... böse böse böse.. ... Aber mal unter uns, es ist wirklich so... Wo ich aber finde das nicht wir dran schuld sind sondern unsere Förster und Gemeindeverwalter... Habe jetzt mein zweites Verbot an der Pfeifersruhe (Belvedere) ... und nur weil sich die Rentner angepisst fühlen wenn du mir 30 Sachen an Ihnen vorbei machst...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (25. August 2009)

Bei mir ist es abhängig davon, ob ich am Freitag oder schon Mittwoch den Dämpfer habe. Am Freitag kommt Familie angereist, dass kann mich natürlich auch noch ausbremsen. Die kommen aber erst glaub ich Abends. We will see!


----------



## William Foster (25. August 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mein zweites Verbot an der Pfeifersruhe (Belvedere)



Also, ich umfahre die Pfeifersruhe immer, schon am WE wegen der vielen Kinder. Meisstens komme ich von Köttendorf und biege dann vorher links ab Richtung Teiche / Autobahn.


----------



## reispamps (25. August 2009)

Ach Flo,

laute Nabe besorgen, die sich schon von weitem ankündigt, nett Grüssen, und schon ist alles gut.
Aber wer ist denn an der Pfeifferruhe (am Hainturm bei der Pfeifferquelle?) der Verbote aussprechen darf? Die Väter, die auf den Spielplatz pinkeln?

So, und nun sag mal was zu deiner Tour heute. Vor 15 Uhr wirds bei mir bestimmt nix, eher 16.

der reis


----------



## Zoda (25. August 2009)

mhh wenn ihr 16:10 uhr (wegen zug von erfurt nach weimar) losfahrt würde ich mich vielleicht!!!!!! noch anschließen, weiß aber noch nich wie das hier läuft mit malern...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (25. August 2009)

Ochsen geben Pipi, Flo! Radler her...


----------



## derausweimar (25. August 2009)

hööö---- LOL ... Könne gerne 16.10 am Bahnhof warten... wo es lang geht weiß ich nicht...


----------



## reispamps (25. August 2009)

Bei mir wirds heute nix, aber Mittwoch und Freitag fahr ich.


----------



## Zoda (25. August 2009)

mhhh wenn nicht dann halt net, bin gestern eh genug gefahrn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (25. August 2009)

oder fahrt ihr heute noch? ich mein weißt du die strecke net oder hast du keine lust, sonst würd ich mich jetz schnell fertig machen und losfahrn...


----------



## reispamps (25. August 2009)

Ich packs zeitlich nicht


----------



## Zoda (25. August 2009)

inzwischen ishc auch nimmer... naja egal ein ander mal...


----------



## derausweimar (25. August 2009)

nun du kannst gerne kommen... fahren tu ich so oder so... Ich weiß die Strecke eh nie im Voraus. Da ich nach Bauch fahre...


----------



## derausweimar (25. August 2009)

sooo Feierabendtour beendet...


----------



## murmel2 (25. August 2009)

Hi

dann meld ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort. Wollte morgen Abend gegen 6 ne kleine Feierabendrunde entlang der Türme rund um Bad Berka starten. Gemächlich und nix Wildes. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen


----------



## derausweimar (25. August 2009)

würde ja gerne mit, aber ein guter Freund hat mich morgen in den Pub eingeladen... Hast du das WE über Zeit, murmel2...


----------



## Zoda (25. August 2009)

sooo morgen hab ich doch unvermutet zeit, also wenn wer was startet bitte mal ansagen...


----------



## reispamps (25. August 2009)

Morgen Abend gemütlich klingt gut.
Wann genau? Wo?

@Flo: Um 18 Uhr gehste schon in den Pub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (26. August 2009)

nee erst 1900, aber zu Fuß braucht man schon weile... zu mal ich auch noch ein bisschen was anderes machen darf... Aber das WE über können wir was machen...


----------



## murmel2 (26. August 2009)

18:00 Schillerstraße am Eiscafe? Ist mir eigentlich egal wo wir starten. Kann aber bis heute 16:00 nicht mehr ins Internet. Also ihr könnt ja nen Treffpunkt ausmachen und ich komm dann da hin. Bis heut Abend.

Grüße


----------



## reispamps (26. August 2009)

jo,

18 Uhr passt am Eiscafe.
Bin auch schön vorher am biken. Hat wer Lust?

Der reis



murmel2 schrieb:


> 18:00 Schillerstraße am Eiscafe? Ist mir eigentlich egal wo wir starten. Kann aber bis heute 16:00 nicht mehr ins Internet. Also ihr könnt ja nen Treffpunkt ausmachen und ich komm dann da hin. Bis heut Abend.
> 
> Grüße


----------



## ijones (26. August 2009)

Hi, hätte Lust und Zeit auch vor 18:00 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen.
Wann und Wo?


----------



## Lucky-Luke (26. August 2009)

Oh man, da tut sich ne nette Gruppe auf und mein neuer Dämpfer ist kaputt


----------



## Zoda (26. August 2009)

mh ich hab heute auch zeit und lust vor 18 uhr, treffpunkt wäre bei mir in weimar am bahnhof (weiter kenn ich mich net aus) und ich könnte um immer gegen 10 nach der vollen stunde da sein...

ihr könnt auch gern nach erfurt kommen, da finde ich auch ne schöne route...

Greetz zoda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (26. August 2009)

13:10 am Bahnhof Weimar? Passt das für alle Nachmittagsfahrer?


----------



## Zoda (26. August 2009)

da bin ich dabei... bis 1310...


----------



## reispamps (26. August 2009)

Gut, dann bis gleich.

@Lucky, hast eine PM.


----------



## ijones (26. August 2009)

1330 ist dann doch noch etwas zu früh für mich. Ist dann noch jemand 18:00Uhr in der Schillerstraße ?


----------



## reispamps (26. August 2009)

18 Uhr steht noch.

Also 13:10 am Bahnhof in Weimar und 18 Uhr in der Schillerstrasse


----------



## murmel2 (26. August 2009)

bin 18:00 auch dabei. Bis gleich


----------



## reispamps (26. August 2009)

Das ist auch wichtig, du hast die Streckenwahl!

Bis gleich, reis


----------



## murmel2 (26. August 2009)

Hat Spaß gemacht heute!

@derausweimar

Wochenende würde ich auch wieder waren. Aber wahrscheinlich eher Sonntags.


reispamps und ich wollten Freitag gegen 13 Uhr noch mal ne Runde starten. Also wer Bock hat kann gerne mitradeln...


----------



## derausweimar (26. August 2009)

... 13 Uhr bin ich noch in der Schule... Kann man euch Später treffen???


----------



## Lucky-Luke (26. August 2009)

Ich ich ich...ha, kleiner Scherz. Da warte ich doch noch den Dämpfer ab. Besser ist das! Hab dann für nächstes mal noch ne sehr witzige Geschichte auf Lager. Ihr werdet Lachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (26. August 2009)

Viel später kann ich nicht wirklich, bin zum Abendessen eingeladen.
Bis wann haste denn Schule?

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die witzige Geschichte keinen, mittlerweile bei dir üblichen, Hardwareschaden auf dem Rückweg beinhaltet. Dann lach ich nicht.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (26. August 2009)

Ne ne, da würd ich auch nicht mehr lachen. Mit Deinem Bike ist alles in bester Ordnung! Ich sag nur, gut eingefettete Sattelstütze!


----------



## derausweimar (27. August 2009)

Morsche.... schule hab ich bis 12.35.. muss aber noch von Erfurt nach Weimar und nach Hause... Also kommt noch mal ne 3/4 Stunde mit rein... 1315 - 1320 Früher geht nicht....


----------



## reispamps (27. August 2009)

Ich denke wenn wir 13:30 oder ein bissl später los machen geht die Welt nicht unter.
Was sagt Murmel dazu?

der reis


----------



## derausweimar (27. August 2009)

Treffpunkt dann an "der Eisdiele"????


----------



## reispamps (27. August 2009)

Ich denke das wäre vernünftig


----------



## murmel2 (27. August 2009)

jo, bei mir kein Problem. 13:30 also


----------



## Zoda (27. August 2009)

ahhh ihr wollt mich fertig machen... wenn das morgen mit dem tapezieren und so fix geht bin ich dabei, die weimarer umgebung is ja weng weniger anstrengend als die erfurter ....

ich wär dann um 1320 in weimar am bahnhof, ich sag dann morgen nochmal bescheit, vllt kann mich da ja irgendwer abholn...

greetz manu


----------



## derausweimar (27. August 2009)

Hey Zoda... kann dich mit nehmen wenn du magst... werde gegen 1325 oder so bei Hbf sein, wenn nicht wart davor... werde schon kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (27. August 2009)

gut gut... ich sach dann morgen nochmal bescheit ob ich komm oder net...


----------



## reispamps (27. August 2009)

Ihr wollt es morgen doch dreckig und verschwitzt, oder?

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fymgzxsmfacenjml


----------



## derausweimar (27. August 2009)

ich bin für verschwitzt...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (28. August 2009)

Ich wills dreckig und verschwitzt...und dann repariere ich das Bike!


----------



## magic^desire (28. August 2009)

So Leutes aus Weimar  aus bedingten Arbeitswechselstörungen ist morgen Abend die letzte Chance mich noch mal von der Arbeit ab zu holen und eine Runde zu drehen... Sonntag letzer Arbeitstag ... gehbt bescheid wenn was geht 

und viel spaß heute abend


----------



## cappulino (28. August 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> Ihr wollt es morgen doch dreckig und verschwitzt, oder?
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fymgzxsmfacenjml



Guten Morgääähn! Der Reispmaps wildert in meinem Revier? Naja einer muss ja die Waldautobahnen frei fahren ... 

MfG und gut roll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (28. August 2009)

ich werd in erfurt bleiben, 1000hm sind mir heute zu viel... ich wünsch euch aber viel spaß bei eurer tour... samstag bin ich sicher dabei...


----------



## murmel2 (28. August 2009)

Hab mich jetzt seelisch und moralisch auf dreckig und verschwitzt eingestellt  Bis gleich


----------



## cappulino (28. August 2009)

murmel2 schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt seelisch und moralisch auf dreckig und verschwitzt eingestellt  Bis gleich



Für dreckig isses zu trocken


----------



## reispamps (28. August 2009)

Ich werd schon was finden


----------



## Zoda (28. August 2009)

also, wer morgen mit will, um 12 an der thüringenhalle in erfurt, nen schönes ründchen zum richheimer und noch weng weiter... ca 50 km

greetz zoda


----------



## reispamps (28. August 2009)

Schlamm gefunden, in Fütze geduscht und Bodenprobe genommen 
Schee wars.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (28. August 2009)

Chris, stimmt! Ich sollte vom Weinfest kommend keine Beiträge verfassen. Das klingt wirklich so als wollte ich mit kommen.  Asche über mein Haupt. Hoffentlich habt ihr nicht so lange auf den zerstreuten Lucky gewartet!


----------



## derausweimar (28. August 2009)

Hi Chris... die Tour war 58, 7 km lang... selbst ich hab den Wald mit nach Hause genommen... scheene Tour...


----------



## reispamps (29. August 2009)

@Flo: Cool danke, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es dann doch soviel waren. Aber es waren ja noch ein paar Schlenker drin.

@Zoda: Morgen keine Zeit, aber ein anderes mal gerne wieder. Dann aber mit Langarmtrikot, hatte noch nie so zerkratzte Arme nach einer Tour.

@Lucky: Wir haben eh noch auf Floh gewartet. War also kein Problem, nur ein wenig verwirrend


----------



## Zoda (29. August 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> @Zoda: Morgen keine Zeit, aber ein anderes mal gerne wieder. Dann aber mit Langarmtrikot, hatte noch nie so zerkratzte Arme nach einer Tour.



echt nich? dann musst du das aber dirngend nachholn, wenn man ohne zerkratzte blutende arme nach hause kommt wissen die leute doch gar net das man gefahrn is... auserdem is das zebramuster auf dem arm dann auch total cool ... bei der tour über die drei gleichen gibts stellen die weitaus mehr und tiefere kratzer hinterlassen, das war gar nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (29. August 2009)

Ne heute echt nicht.

@all: Janes Abflug aus Weimar verschiebt sich um eine Woche, also heute keine Abschiedstour oder so. Dann wohl eher eine Woche später.


----------



## Zoda (29. August 2009)

sooo jungs, bin heut ne schöne runde allein gefahrn, sind irgendwie alle in der letzten stunde abgsprungen, hab nen paar neue wege getestet... startet morgen was in weimar? oder von mir aus auch in erfurt, nen fluffiges ründchen bekomm ich hier immer zusammen...

sagt bescheit falls einer bock hat... falls erfurt würde sich die Thüringenhalle als startpunkt anbieten... startzeit falls jemand mit dem zug kommt um 1130 oben an der Thüha, ich kann die leute vom bahnhof abholn...

greetz zoda


----------



## magic^desire (29. August 2009)

also ich habe ma nen selbsttest gestartet wie schnell ich von weimar nach erfurt bin  
und ich habe es in 1h und 22 min geschafft  irgendwie macht mich das stolz ...
und das obwohl ich nur mit so ner billigen helm lampe und nem hardtai8l gefahren bin *fg*

in diesem sinne ...


----------



## derausweimar (30. August 2009)

hey 1,22 h ist doch ne Hammer Zeit... Du machst dich echt kleene... wie rum bist du denn gefahren???


----------



## magic^desire (30. August 2009)

@ derweinarer ...auf der rechten seite lang richting niderzimmern azmansdorf... 

so ich werd mich mal zur wahl machen  na wer schließt sich an wer geht heute denn noch so wälhen ???

schönen tag noch


----------



## derausweimar (30. August 2009)

ich geh auch Wählen.... Wer noch???


----------



## Zoda (30. August 2009)

ich war schon...


----------



## derausweimar (30. August 2009)

hey, habt Ihr mal die neue StVO gelesen??? Klasse das wir Biker mehr Rechte bekommen...


----------



## reispamps (30. August 2009)

Ähh, zuviel Text. Ich finde da nix besseres für mich. Kannst ja
gern mal zusammenfassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (30. August 2009)

Hier für die Lesefaulen.....

Nur wenn es eine spezielle Radfahrerampel gibt, ist diese und nicht das Pendant für Autofahrer zu beachten, erläutert der Allgemeine Deutsche Fahrrad-Club (ADFC) in Bremen. Die neuen Regelungen stehen in einer Novelle der Straßenverkehrsordnung.

Eine weitere Neuerung betrifft die Radwege: Streifen für Radler auf der Fahrbahn sind ihnen nach ADFC-Angaben künftig gleichgestellt. Autofahrer müssten sich darauf einstellen, dass die Städten und Gemeinden mehr dieser Streifen einrichten.


----------



## reispamps (31. August 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> Hier für die Lesefaulen.....
> 
> Nur wenn es eine spezielle Radfahrerampel gibt, ist diese und nicht das Pendant für Autofahrer zu beachten, erläutert der Allgemeine Deutsche Fahrrad-Club (ADFC) in Bremen. Die neuen Regelungen stehen in einer Novelle der Straßenverkehrsordnung.
> 
> Eine weitere Neuerung betrifft die Radwege: Streifen für Radler auf der Fahrbahn sind ihnen nach ADFC-Angaben künftig gleichgestellt. Autofahrer müssten sich darauf einstellen, dass die Städten und Gemeinden mehr dieser Streifen einrichten.



Ähhh, ok. Gibt es eine extra Ampel für Radfahrer (schon gesehen in Mannheim) gilt die Autoampel nicht. Wo ist das neue und bessere für Radfahrer? Das Ding schaltet doch zu 90% genauso wie die Autoampel, also was soll das?

Radwege sind nur Unfallverursacher, da halte ich jede Regel für Blödsinn. Wer mit dem Rad auf der Strasse fährt sollte doch immer die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten wie Autofahrer haben.

Hätte mir lieber eine angenehmere Regelung der Beleuchtung gewünscht, oder wer von euch hat eine batterieunabhängige (!) Beleuchtungseinrichtung am Bike?

So, nun schlafen, morgen ist Urlaub vorbei 

Der reis


----------



## derausweimar (31. August 2009)

jupp, da muss ich dem Reis mal zustimmen... das mit dem Licht wäre ne Innovation... Aber Politik ist laaangsam und noch viel mehr unwissenend... (dummes Thema am morgen)

Schöne Woche euch allen


----------



## murmel2 (31. August 2009)

So, ich wollt mal wieder ne Feierabendrunde drehen. Morgen Abend 18:00 und so 2h lang? Wer hat Lust mich zu unterstützen?


----------



## William Foster (31. August 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> extra Ampel für Radfahrer (schon gesehen in Mannheim)



Schon mehrfach gesehen in Weimar und die schalten eigentlich immer kurz vor den anderen auf grün, damit z.B. die rechtsabbiegenden Autos den Radfahrer sehen.


----------



## reispamps (31. August 2009)

murmel2 schrieb:


> So, ich wollt mal wieder ne Feierabendrunde drehen. Morgen Abend 18:00 und so 2h lang? Wer hat Lust mich zu unterstützen?



Hi murmel,
Tour morgen abend fänd ich gut, kann aber erst morgen mittag definitiv zu- bzw. absagen. Ich hoffe das reicht.

Bis denne
der reis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (31. August 2009)

@ Murmel ---bei mir sieht es schlecht aus... Muss für die Schule was machen... Wäre gerne mit gekommen


----------



## murmel2 (31. August 2009)

ja kein Problem. Arbeit geht vor

@reispamps, mach das so, sag einfach Bescheid. Ich kann dann aber morgen auch erst wieder ab 16:30 ins Netz. Ansonsten Treffpunkt wie sonst auch- Eiscafe Schillerstraße

Viele Grüße


----------



## magic^desire (1. September 2009)

ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil...


----------



## reispamps (1. September 2009)

Moin Murmel,

keine Ahnung wann du das liesst. Kannst du bis 18 Uhr in Jena sein?
Ansonsten machen wir die Runde in Weimar.

Hast Nachricht!

der reis


----------



## reispamps (1. September 2009)

Ok, halber Schritt zurück.

18:10 am Bahnhof in Weimar. Magic kommt mit dem Zug und ich muss noch ihren Rahmen einsacken.
Kommt noch wer ausser Murmel und Magic?

der reis


----------



## murmel2 (1. September 2009)

also ich bin dann 18:10 am Bahnhof. Bis dann


----------



## magic^desire (1. September 2009)

so cool  ich komme zuhause an und es fängt an zu regnen danke wettergott


----------



## murmel2 (2. September 2009)

Glück gehabt 

In Weimar hats zwar doll geregnet, aber dafür nur kurz. Komisch, seit ich meine Schönwetterreifen Larsen TT vor 4 Wochen drauf gezogen habe, regnet es nicht mehr


----------



## reispamps (2. September 2009)

murmel2 schrieb:


> ... Komisch, seit ich meine Schönwetterreifen Larsen TT vor 4 Wochen drauf gezogen habe, regnet es nicht mehr



Mach mal runter, ich will endlich wieder im Schlamm spielen.


----------



## derausweimar (2. September 2009)

musst die Dinger öfters drauf ziehen... dann bleibt es so.... Kannst mir ja auch ein paar geben... Doppelt hält besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (2. September 2009)

OK, norde dein Rad bitte ein!

Vorne dann die Larsen TT, da kann derweimarer auf dem Ettersberg Staub schlucken, hinten bitte MuddyMarry, da kann ich im Süden eine Fangopackung nehmen.

Staublunge vs. seidige Haut


----------



## derausweimar (2. September 2009)

lach... oder so... kicher... lieber Staublunge... seidige Haut ist was für Frauen (zwinker)


----------



## derausweimar (3. September 2009)

sooo Reispamps, deine Stunde hat geschlagen!!!!! Kannst dir dein Hautpeeling holen... alles schön nass!!! Muss leider für die Schule was machen...


----------



## reispamps (3. September 2009)

Ich mach heute Abend was für die Haut


----------



## murmel2 (5. September 2009)

Gut. Da es nun endlich ein bisschen schlammig ist, wäre doch eine kleine Runde angesagt. Wie sieht es morgen aus? Vll auch mal nach Jena mit dem Zug rüber und dann dort ein bisschen fahren?


----------



## Zoda (5. September 2009)

wann wollt ihr denn zeitmäßig starten? vllt wär ich auch dabei...


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (6. September 2009)

Jena wäre ich auch dabei ::: schmeist mal eine zeit in den raum .... wenns nicht schon zu spät is


----------



## murmel2 (6. September 2009)

Bei mir wirds heut leider doch nichts. Sry. Aber kommende Woche würde ich gern mal Jena in Angriff nehmen...


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (6. September 2009)

naja was solls. fahr ich halt allein.

schreib einfach mal rein wann genau und dann schaun wir mal.

ich werd gegen 14:00 uhr in kahla meine tour machen.

ca. 50 km über kahla - bergern - plinz - rodias - altenberga - schöps- leuchtenburg - kahla (beim fahrrad förster bockwurst essen)

70 % waldautobahn / schwierigkeit: mittel / tempo: hoch bis langsam ... kommt drauf an wer mitkommen mag 

wenn einer oder eine bock hat ... einfach melden

gern auch kurzfristig ... ich bekomme alle mails auf meinen bb kann also auch noch punkt 14:00 reagieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (6. September 2009)

so leute.... Letzte tour nach der arbeit wie schaut es aus wer kommt  mit? 21:00 ist der start  ...lets roll


----------



## reispamps (6. September 2009)

Ja, Feierabendrunde!

Bis denne


----------



## ijones (6. September 2009)

Wie sieht den euere Runde aus? Ich hätte zwar Lust und Laune, hab aber noch Dienst. Ich muss nach einen Anruf in 20-30 Minuten am Rechner sitzen können.


----------



## reispamps (6. September 2009)

Wow. Bis jetzt gibt es keinen Plan, aber ich denke mal Richtung Süden.

So in der Gegend: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qqevbqfgxciwbuub

Das Problem: sobald wir da unten im Ilmtal sind, dürfte der schnellste Rückweg bestimmt 40 min sein. 

Hast du eine Tour die deinen Kriterien entspricht?


----------



## ijones (6. September 2009)

Schöne Strecke.. aber zu fett für meinen Brötchengeber. Macht ihr mal euere Tour. Meine Bereitschaft ist Montagmorgen vorbei. Dann sollte ich wieder für 3-4 Wochen "frei" haben. 
Viele Späße und fahrt keinen Jäger vor die Flinte


----------



## derausweimar (7. September 2009)

hi Alle z´ammen... wie war die "letzte wir treffen uns am Eiscafé"-Tour?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (10. September 2009)

Ähmm, 0.3 km, 12 Hm, Finisherbier

Mir zittern immer noch die Beine


----------



## derausweimar (10. September 2009)

was bist du denn gefahren??? und wo????


----------



## reispamps (10. September 2009)

Eiscafe -> Luise

Das waren Schmerzen sag ich euch


----------



## murmel2 (10. September 2009)

der Anstieg am Frauenplan ist heftig...


----------



## reispamps (10. September 2009)

Und das Kopfsteinpflaster erst, ich brauch ein Enduro.


----------



## cappulino (10. September 2009)

Enduro ... deshalb verkaufste gleich alles mit einem Mal? Meinereiner düst morgen mitn Wal aufm Dach ins Schokiland und danach nach Bella Italia, für Sonntag in 14 Tagen könnte man mal ne schöne Herbstanfangstour ansetzen! Bis denne!


----------



## reispamps (10. September 2009)

Meinst du, dass du in 14 Tagen dein Fahrrad noch  sehen kannst?
Viel Spass in den Bergen!


----------



## magic^desire (14. September 2009)

so mal meine strichliste der "Platten" um 2 erhöhen :/ 

lg jane


----------



## reispamps (14. September 2009)

Mir ist gestern das Ventil rausgerutscht, während des Fahrens. 
Naja, der Schlauch war ja schon 2 Wochen alt, das ist wohl normaler Verschleiss 

@magic: Wieso schlepp ich eigentlich die Schaltungsreste von deinem alten Bock immer noch mit mir rum?


----------



## Lucky-Luke (14. September 2009)

Oh, ich hab meinen garnicht angemeldet ;-)

Leute, das ist ja richtig kalt geworden! Hat mich gestern auf dem Bike ganz gut gefröstelt. Das sieht mir jetzt doch nach nem Abschied von der Wärme aus.
Wie wärs mit nem tollen treffen zum Frühstück/Brunch hier in Weimar? So in der kommenden Zeit. War doch immer lustig mit uns allen!
Gebt bitte mal feedback, würde dann was organisieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (14. September 2009)

http://doodle.com/4yp9rzh6zp4bxffy

Ich hab mal ne Abstimmung bezgl. eines Termins ins Netz gestellt. Ich weiß, ich weiß...der 20. Sep ist sehr knapp um eine Entscheidung zu finden...ich warte doch so ungern 

Trag euch aber bitte mit euren Nic-Names ein, dann weiß gleich jeder wer gemeint ist. ZUm Ort kann ich nur sagen das ich hier in Weimar nicht der Experte bin, aber nett gefrühstückt hab ich hier schon. Keine Ahnung wie der Schuppen hieß. Ich mach mal nen Foto und bring mal näheres über die Speisekarte in Erfahrung.
Wenn allerdings nicht viele zusammen kommen, können wir auch bei mir das ganze machen. Platz ist genug. Also haut rein! Ich will Anmeldungen sehen


----------



## reispamps (14. September 2009)

Angemeldet.

Ich brauch noch einen Termin bei einem vernünftigem Optiker um mal 
meine Augen vermessen zu lassen. Langsam werde ich blind


----------



## Lucky-Luke (14. September 2009)

Na dann meld Dich einfach mal! Das lohnt ja bald für nen Treffen im Laden


----------



## derausweimar (14. September 2009)

habe mich eingetragen... Dolle Sache...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (15. September 2009)

Ich hab da mal was:
Aus gesicherter Quelle, weiß ich das der alte Fielmann am Donnerstag 70 wird. In der Niederlassung in Weimar gibt es daher Kaffee und Kuchen for free! Wollen wir uns schon mal auf unser Treffen einstimmen, hi hi... Ich hätte bock! Wer noch?


----------



## derausweimar (15. September 2009)

LOL... Jupp, Kuchen für Lau und noch Kaffe obendrein... Klar!!!! :LOL:

Übrigens Lucky, hab heut mein Tisch fertig gebaut!!!! Sieht gut aus!!!! Kann aber am Do erst gegen Fünf oder so....


----------



## Lucky-Luke (15. September 2009)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Werd dann wohl mal rum kommen müssen ;-)

Kuchen-Zeit ist mir egal...hauptsache viel, hi hi...


----------



## derausweimar (15. September 2009)

klasse... Dann bestell mal bitte für morgen den regen ab. Nass kann es ein, nur nicht noch mehr Wasser von oben... Werd mich morgen nochmal melden bei dir...


----------



## reispamps (16. September 2009)

Ich verbringe Donnerstag auf der Autobahn. 
Mehr Kuchen für euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (16. September 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> Ich verbringe Donnerstag auf der Autobahn.



Nicht ohne Guckies


----------



## magic^desire (16. September 2009)

ja da stimme ich zu  am besten tripel chock


----------



## reispamps (16. September 2009)

Guckies sind fertig?


----------



## Lucky-Luke (16. September 2009)

Komm her! Guckies fertig! Ich steh übrigens nicht auf Plastik!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (16. September 2009)

magic^desire schrieb:


> ja da stimme ich zu  am besten tripel chock



Hi hi hi...Der ist gut! Jetzt check ich´s...


----------



## reispamps (16. September 2009)

magic^desire schrieb:


> ja da stimme ich zu  am besten tripel chock



Guckies != Cookies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (16. September 2009)

magic^desire schrieb:


> ja da stimme ich zu  am besten tripel chock



Ach ja, vergiss nicht, ich bin Optiker


----------



## derausweimar (16. September 2009)

Was habt Ihr denn vor??? Ihr "Plätzenfresser"???? GRINZ


----------



## magic^desire (17. September 2009)

Ich war heute bei Fielmann  aber ich brauch keine Brille  Kuchen und Kaffee gabs trotz dem ... hab dan mal feierlich an euch gedacht 

lg jane


----------



## derausweimar (18. September 2009)

hey am So ist Käsemarkt in Hohenfelden... Ich bin da... wer noch?


----------



## Lucky-Luke (19. September 2009)

Um das Frühstückchen noch mal in Erinnerung zu rufen. Ich denke aber, dass das Ergebnis schon ziemlich eindeutig ist, oder? Ich hab für den 27.09. noch Thomas von Fahrrad-Riese angeworben. Und es kommen noch zwei Überraschungsgäste. Wird also eine nette Runde.
Wenn jetzt keine Einsprüche bis morgen kommen, werde ich mal nen Tisch für uns bestellen.
Alles klar?  Ich freu mich!



​


----------



## Lucky-Luke (19. September 2009)

Ich schon wieder ,
bin eben durch Weimar getrödelt und hab nen Tisch im Rosa-Salon im Resi reserviert. Nächsten Sonntag für 10:00 Uhr. 10 Personen haben Platz!
Schönen Abend euch allen!


----------



## reispamps (19. September 2009)

Hehe, da muss magic ja schon wieder so elendig früh wählen gehen 

@lucky: Was macht der Magen?


----------



## magic^desire (19. September 2009)

kann ich noch briefwahl beantragen ???


----------



## Lucky-Luke (19. September 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> @lucky: Was macht der Magen?



Gestern: :kotz:

Heute:  mit einem kleinen geht so verbunden!


----------



## magic^desire (19. September 2009)

hat sich thomas gemeldet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (19. September 2009)

Thomas vom Fahrrad Riese? Er kommt auch.


----------



## derausweimar (19. September 2009)

Ich habe schlechte Nachricht an euch. Ich bin morgen zwar in Hohenfelden, aber nicht mit dem Bike!!!! Ihr könnt zwar kommen, ich werde aber nicht mit fahren können.


----------



## reispamps (20. September 2009)

@floh: Ich komme morgen nachmittag/abend vielleicht in hohenfelden von erfurt aus durch. Is der Käse lecker?
Wann biste denn dort? Handynummer?


----------



## Zoda (20. September 2009)

soo ich hab jetz mein funzelchen jetz in erfurt... wenn jemand mal abends nen ründchen drehn will, ich könnte mitkommen...

greetz


----------



## magic^desire (21. September 2009)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pafgpfevafxsonhw hier mal meine gestrige tagestour nach jena und zurück


----------



## Lucky-Luke (21. September 2009)

Respekt. Ganz schöne Strecke!


----------



## derausweimar (21. September 2009)

das mit der Stecke is schon doll... aber das Höhenprofil... das Jena im Tal der Ahnungslosen liegt konnte ich mir schon denken. Aber das es in nur 137 m liegt...????


----------



## reispamps (21. September 2009)

@zoda: Nightride klingt gut, magic und ich wollten das Do-Tag oder so mal
wieder in Angriff nehmen. 

Und wo ich gerade dabei bin: Eigentlich wäre der Wahlsonntag ja 
prädestiniert für eine 
*"20-Jahre-Mauer-weg-Endlich-Demokratie-Und-So-Und-Überhaupt"-Tour.
N*ur befürchte ich, dass nach dem Brunch nix mit Fahren ist, eher so mit 
auf Couch rumrollen. Daher werfe ich mal die bescheuerte Idee mit einem 
Guten-Morgen-Nightride in den Rosa Salon. Also 4 Uhr mit Licht in den 
Wald, 8 Uhr zurück. Danach Duschen, Wählen, Brunchen (Die Reihenfolge 
dieser Aktivitäten kann jeder nach eigenem Ermessen variieren). 

Ist "Brunchen" eigentlich ein echtes Wort? Oder böses Denglisch? 
Sieht irgendwie französisch aus


----------



## Lucky-Luke (21. September 2009)

Chris,
wie ungebildet! Brunch kommt aus dem Englischen und ist ein Zwitter aus Lunch und Breakfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (21. September 2009)

Brunch ist klar, aber was ist mit "brunchen"?

Ok, der Duden sagt, dass es das wirklich gibt: *http://tinyurl.com/kl8v69*

Zeit auszuwandern!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (21. September 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> Brunch ist klar, aber was ist mit "brunchen"?
> 
> Ok, der Duden sagt, dass es das wirklich gibt: *http://tinyurl.com/kl8v69*
> 
> Zeit auszuwandern!



Wohin? Wann gehts los? Was wollen wir dort arbeiten?


----------



## reispamps (21. September 2009)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Wohin?


Auf jeden Fall weg, mit Bergen und mehr Sonnentagen und so und überhaupt.



Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Wann gehts los?


Ab März hab ich Zeit.



Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Was wollen wir dort arbeiten?


 Arbeiten? Pah!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (21. September 2009)

Anders Formuliert: Mit welcher Art Spaß wollen wir unser Tauschgüter erwirtschaften die unserem Nahrungsbedarf decken?


----------



## reispamps (21. September 2009)

Hmmm, Lobbyist/Berater? Klar, wir ziehen den Hass der Gesellschaft auf uns, aber Hauptsache die Kohle stimmt.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (21. September 2009)

Das klingt ja doch nach Arbeit! Bis März muss uns noch was anderes einfallen. Ich dachte so an Radfahrkurse geben für Kinder oder sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (21. September 2009)

Mit Politikern mal einen Kaffee trinken und Übergabemodalitäten aushandeln. Fertig is, und das Jahresgehalt ist drin. Dann können wir auch kostenlose Kurse für Kinder geben (Nachhaltigkeit ist hier das Schlagwort).


----------



## magic^desire (21. September 2009)

da  bin ich dabei  ...


----------



## derausweimar (21. September 2009)

naja wenn es sonst nichts ist... Können uns ja noch zusammen setzten und die "Weltformel" aus klabüstern und diese dann vermarkten...


----------



## reispamps (21. September 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> naja wenn es sonst nichts ist... Können uns ja noch zusammen setzten und die "Weltformel" aus klabüstern und diese dann vermarkten...



Negative Kommentare voller Sarkasmus führen zum Ausschluss aus Allem!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (21. September 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> Mit Politikern mal einen Kaffee trinken und Übergabemodalitäten aushandeln. Fertig is, und das Jahresgehalt ist drin. Dann können wir auch kostenlose Kurse für Kinder geben (Nachhaltigkeit ist hier das Schlagwort).



Jetzt beginnt mir die Sache zu gefallen. Bin mit meinem Glauben an die harte Arbeit eh auf dem Holzweg


----------



## derausweimar (21. September 2009)

naja, ich würde gerne in die Schweiz... Berge, Käse... besser gehts nicht...


----------



## erist.... (21. September 2009)

wieso wollen alle in die Schweiz? Aberegal bin auch dabei )


----------



## magic^desire (21. September 2009)

aber nur wenn du dich in gedult übst  nich bei der kleinsten kleinigkeit hoch gehst


----------



## Zoda (21. September 2009)

hehe weltformel, da frage ich dich mal nach... wo legen wir denn das koordinatensystem hin? erdoberfläche, oder vllt erdmittelpunkt? wenn wirs richtig machen wollen müssen wirs in den mittelpunkt des universums tun, damit wir auch wirklich alle kräfte die wirken herrausklabustern können, weil die ganzen scheinkräfte alla corriolis und co machens nich einfacher ...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (21. September 2009)

erist.... schrieb:


> wieso wollen alle in die Schweiz? Aberegal bin auch dabei )



Ja Servus, Thomas! Schön das Du da bist.
Der Lenker passt übrigens nicht. Die Lenkerklemmung vom KORE-Vorbau ist zu breit für das bisschen Kröpfung . Dann kommt er halt an das andere, da kommt ja auch nen Vorbau mit 25,4mm Klemmung auf mich zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erist.... (21. September 2009)

na dann wirst du wohl oder übel ne zigarre als lenker fahrn müssen. hatte heute nicht mal ne kleine Muskelkatze


----------



## derausweimar (22. September 2009)

@ Zoda... es heißt "Weltformel" also geht es um unsere Welt... das bisschen Weltall drum rumm, ist erstmal nicht so wichtig... ist doch dann eh nur ein Faktor mehr... hihi...

oder hast du Probleme mit ner fakultativen logarithmischen gebrochen rationalen Gleichung des x-ten Grades?  zwinker...


----------



## reispamps (22. September 2009)

Hmm, lucky und ich spinnen mal ein wenig rum und ihr macht gleich Welteroberungspläne 
draus. Schweiz passt, da ist ja Nestle, und damit eine Firma die immer Lobbyisten braucht. 
Kommt Celine mit? 

Ihr könnt ja schonmal anfangen den Mittelpunkt des Universums zu berechnen. Oder doch 
lieber den Schwerpunkt? Wenn ihr den habt, bekommt ihr eh den Nobelpreis und müsst nicht
mehr arbeiten.

Kann mir mal eine von euch Mathematikern die Definition einer fakultativen Gleichung geben. 
Kann gelöst werden, muss aber nicht 

Wer ist Sonntag früh mit dabei? Ich weiss, Sonntag früh um 4 auf dem Bock sitzen klingt 
nicht gerade berauschend, wird aber bestimmt witzig.


----------



## _torsten_ (22. September 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> "20-Jahre-Mauer-weg-Endlich-Demokratie-Und-So-Und-Überhaupt"-Tour


Na wenn euch etwas in der Art vorschwebt, dann wäre doch die Tour am 03.10. entlang der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze zwischen Nordhausen und Ilsenburg etwas. O.k. ist nicht am Wahlsonntag wird aber (auch) aufgrund des 20. Jahrestages gefahren ...


----------



## reispamps (22. September 2009)

Bin ich schon am überlegen, liegt ja auch schön auf einem Samstag, mal schauen.


----------



## derausweimar (22. September 2009)

also das mit der Tour am 3.10.klingt super... fährt einer da mit?


----------



## Lucky-Luke (22. September 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> also das mit der Tour am 3.10.klingt super... fährt einer da mit?



Ohne mich drauf fest zu nageln: Ja!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (22. September 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> Kommt Celine mit?



Bestimmt! Bei der Stimme , die öffnet uns alle Tore! Die ist mit im Team. Als Assistentin bestimmt der Bringer! Juhuuuu....


----------



## cappulino (22. September 2009)

Meinereiner wird am Sonntag gegen 10 Uhr im Resi erscheinen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (22. September 2009)

hmm sollte man mich bis dahin noch nicht zur arbeit zwingen schließe ich mich am 03.10 an  

eine rad fahrt die ist lustig eine radfahrt die ist schön


----------



## reispamps (27. September 2009)

Wetterbericht vom heutigen Morgen:

5:00 Uhr Weimar: 6° C, sternenklarer Himmel
irgenwann später Casparibank: 7° C, (Ich mag diesen kuschelig warmen Wald)
6:30-6:50 Uhr Blankenhain: 4° C, Dämmerung, Bodenebel, Himmel ist Orange-Blau-Schwarz (von Ost nach West), Tankstelle, 2 Milchkaffee
7:15 Uhr Bad Berka: 3° C (WTF?), hell, eiskalt, Bodenebel, Himmel ist blau
8:00 Weimar: 5°, Sonne ist da

1: Wieso wirds in Weimar kälter wenn die Sonne rauskommt?
2: Diese Temperaturen sind keineswegs duldbar, ausser es fällt gefälligst auch das weisse Zeug vom Himmel.
3: Blankenhain hat was in der Dämmerung.
4: Ihr habt alle eine wunderschönen Sonnenaufgang über dem vernebelten Ilmtal verpasst!


----------



## derausweimar (27. September 2009)

das Brunch war klasse... sollten wir öfters machen!!!! schöne Woche noch euch allen!!!


----------



## cappulino (27. September 2009)

So viel Milchkaffee verträgt der reispamps doch aber nicht! Denn mit nem Milchreispamps mit Kaffeegeschmack wirds nix


----------



## magic^desire (27. September 2009)

ja Flo da hast du wohl recht  war ein echt schönes Beisammensein ...
wie war den deine Tour ? wie bist denn gefahren ? Infos Infos Infos


----------



## reispamps (28. September 2009)

Wird hier meine Milchkaffeeaufnahmekapazität in Frage gestellt? 
Unverschämt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (28. September 2009)

Keineswegs, aber wir wollen sie auch nicht übermäßig ausreizen ... sonst schwämmst du auf wie ein Milchelin... ääähm Michelinmännchen! ;-)


----------



## magic^desire (28. September 2009)

na ja auserdem denken wir ja auch an deine Gesundheit Großer  hoffe du trinks auch genung andere sachen ... wie Wasser ecpp...

in diesem sinne


----------



## reispamps (28. September 2009)

Kaffee und Milch schwemmen auf? Ich dachte Bier ist dafür verantwortlich.

Milch enthält (mal ausgehend von der Kuh) 87,5 % Wasser.
Das bissl Kaffeearoma wird daran nix ändern. Zum Thema Dehydration 
durch Kaffee gibt es durchaus verschiedene Ansichten in der 
Wissenschaft.

So, ich trink jetzt mal einen Kaffee, solange noch welcher auf Arbeit 
vorhanden ist. Ich glaube morgen wird ein harter Tag, ausser es erbarmt 
sich jemand und kauft welchen.


----------



## cappulino (28. September 2009)

Ein paar wenige Fotos vom Italien-Ausflug im Album... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/110182


----------



## magic^desire (28. September 2009)

immer dieses rumgeposte  guts nächtle


----------



## reispamps (29. September 2009)

Yippieh, Bilder


----------



## Lucky-Luke (1. Oktober 2009)

Was ist jetzt aus dem 20 Jahre Dingsbums-Radtour geworden? Hat sich jemand angemeldet?
Anders als ich es dachte, wird an dem 3. meine Untermieterin einziehen. Ich bekommen heute noch Bescheid.


----------



## reispamps (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab abgesagt, bin Samstag schon verplant.
Und das Wetter scheint auch nicht gnädig zu werden im Harz.


----------



## derausweimar (1. Oktober 2009)

na ja wenn das Wetter so bleibt wird die Fahrt wohl ins Wasser fallen....


----------



## cappulino (2. Oktober 2009)

Samstagnachmittagsausflug: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9244 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (3. Oktober 2009)

na doll... Ihr macht ne Samstag´s Tour und der Flo darf sich die Rüsselseuche auskorieren... hatschie... (bähh, alles auf den Bildschirm)


----------



## magic^desire (3. Oktober 2009)

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten hat der Cappulino wieder seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht  ... Nö schöne Samstagstour mit Allem von Allem 

Mal auf die Schulter klopf "hast fein gemacht" 

in diesem Sinne schönes WE noch... 

hier der Track dazu... http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tgpxygsgvaqrfhrz


----------



## Lucky-Luke (3. Oktober 2009)

Und hier das ganze noch Fehlerbereinigt (naja, waren ja fast keine drin) und mit Openstreetmap anzusehen. Da sind halt die Wege "alle" dabei.
Sieht gut aus. Werd ich auch mal fahren wollen...vielleicht, mal sehen, hi hi...
Das Höhenprofil ist ja mal lecker!


----------



## cappulino (4. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Blumen  Strecke: Bad Berka - Luisenturm (Großkochberg)


----------



## reispamps (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder. Vorallem vom bösen, bösen Anstieg.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (4. Oktober 2009)

oooch mönsch, das sieht ja toll aus...und wieder war der Lucky nicht dabei 

Bin grad nach hause gekommen aus Erfurt durch die Vollmondnacht. Dank Janes Helmlampe auch mit Licht! Flo, wir müssen reden. Deine Lampe...vielmehr Dein Akku...Flo, der hat mich einfach im Stich gelassen. Das geht so nicht . Danke auch an Dich!


----------



## derausweimar (5. Oktober 2009)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> oooch mönsch, das sieht ja toll aus...und wieder war der Lucky nicht dabei
> 
> Bin grad nach hause gekommen aus Erfurt durch die Vollmondnacht. Dank Janes Helmlampe auch mit Licht! Flo, wir müssen reden. Deine Lampe...vielmehr Dein Akku...Flo, der hat mich einfach im Stich gelassen. Das geht so nicht . Danke auch an Dich!



 keine Ahnung was mit dem Akku ist... wenn ich mit dem Brocken fahr kommen 3 h Stunden raus. Wenn du aber bis Erfurt noch fahren tust, ist das schon Grenzwertig. Naja, werd heut mal vorbei kommen... -können wir auch gerne machen.


----------



## derausweimar (5. Oktober 2009)

... dööhhht biiib dötbib ....Kapitän Flo meldet Rad unter!!!!  dööhht bibiehb... 

Doll so ne Regen Tour... die Dusche danach wird gleich sehr angenehm... Grinz....

Ach ja Jane... 5.6 Mrd Regentropfen und 250000 mg Dreck von der Baustelle, die Fangopackung mal außen vorgelassen....


----------



## cappulino (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Bevor ihr eure Bikes in den Winterschlaf schickt gibt´s hier noch nen Grund dies nicht zu tun: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de mein Vorschlag für die Weimarer + magic: Teamname "die von der Eisdiele" 

Meinereiner wird auch die kühle Jahreszeit zum biken nutzen, wenn auch ohne Winter-Transalp ... dafür wohl mit mehr Höhenmetern und Trails in heimatnahen Revieren.

Roll on & happy trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (6. Oktober 2009)

Bin dabei, aber das mit der Eisdiele müsste doch voraussetzen, dass wir ein
Bike einer bestimmten und bekannten Firma fahren. 
Oder war es doch nur ein Vorurteil


----------



## Lucky-Luke (6. Oktober 2009)

Wie, Winterschlaf? Was das denn? Jetzt, wo endlich keine Fliegen mehr in der Luft sind und ständig im Hals kratzen, wird aufgedreht ...wenn die Bikes mit machen, hi hi...


----------



## Zoda (6. Oktober 2009)

so hab jetzt meinen akku wieder aufgeladen, der reicht jetzt für ca 4 stunden bei voller power, wer hat mal lust ne runde nachts zu fahrn, aber bitte bitte den akku vorher auch laden ...


----------



## magic^desire (6. Oktober 2009)

langsam aber sicher packt mich die winter depresion :/ ich glaub ich steh kurtz davor zu resignieren ... so viel mühe und doch das gefühl dem ziel nicht annähernt näher gekommen zu sein ...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (6. Oktober 2009)

Nicht doch! Wir werden noch einiges an Spaß haben! Das steht schon mal fest!



magic^desire schrieb:


> langsam aber sicher packt mich die winter depresion :/ ich glaub ich steh kurtz davor zu resignieren ... so viel mühe und doch das gefühl dem ziel nicht annähernt näher gekommen zu sein ...


----------



## reispamps (6. Oktober 2009)

Och nee Jane. Winteranfang ist erst am 21.12., also darfst du erst dann 
depressiv werden und das mit Vorfreude auf Weihnachten, Neujahr und 
deinem Geburtstag (das gibt Prügel, oder?) kompensieren.

Ok, der Regen nervt. Meine neuen Lampen durften erst einmal das 
halbdunkel sehen. Ich gehe extra früh auf Arbeit, damit es mit der 
Feierabendtour klappt, und dann regnet es, wo es doch den ganzen Tag 
so schön war. Das kleine schwarze Pony ist auch schon ganz traurig. 
So, jetzt hab ich mich auch ausgekotzt!

@Zoda: Mach mal einen Vorschlag wie sich das mit Erfurt vs. Weimar 
regeln lässt. Muss bis 16 Uhr arbeiten. ich kann 6h Flakscheinwerfer 
bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (6. Oktober 2009)

ach ist das lieb  ich glaub das hat meine seele gebraucht... ich verschiebs auf den 01.12.09 ist das auch ok ???


----------



## Zoda (6. Oktober 2009)

flakscheinwerfwer, das werden wir sehn wenn du deinen schatten beleuchtest ... mir egal wo und wann, ich kann auch nach weimar kommen, in erfurt gibts nur nen paar mehr trails und weniger straße... ovh sollte es nur einen tag vorher wissen...


----------



## cappulino (7. Oktober 2009)

Motivationszuschuss: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/93


----------



## Lucky-Luke (7. Oktober 2009)

War das ein Wetter heute! Leute...das war klasse! Kurzärmlich und kurzhosig im Oktober...!
Hab da mal ne kleine Runde in Forst gemacht: (In dem Matsch stecken irgendwo die Bremsbekäge!)





​


----------



## derausweimar (7. Oktober 2009)

und ich hab gedacht du willst es so richtig einsauen... Echt mal, aber schön das du den Tag genutzt hast...


----------



## murmel2 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi Alle zusammen,

hat jmd von euch zufällig nen Hollowtech II Tretlagerschlüssel den ich mir ausborgen könnte. Natürlich gibts auch nen Pfand, sodass ihr sicher sein könnt das ich ihn zurückgebe .Son Teil hier: 





Danke!


----------



## derausweimar (7. Oktober 2009)

jupp... hab ich!!!!!!!!


----------



## reispamps (7. Oktober 2009)

murmel2 schrieb:


> Hi Alle zusammen,
> 
> hat jmd von euch zufällig nen Hollowtech II Tretlagerschlüssel den ich mir ausborgen könnte. Natürlich gibts auch nen Pfand, sodass ihr sicher sein könnt das ich ihn zurückgebe .Son Teil hier:
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch. Meld dich wenn du magst. War ja lange genug ruhig um dich.

@Lucky: Der schöne gelbe Blitz


----------



## Zoda (7. Oktober 2009)

ich auch...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich auch, ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (8. Oktober 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> jupp... hab ich!!!!!!!!





reispamps schrieb:


> Hab ich auch.





Zoda schrieb:


> ich auch...





Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Ich auch, ich auch!



Wow. So viele "Angebote". Sind halt alles hilfsbereite Leute, die aus Weimar und Umbebung  Danke!



reispamps schrieb:


> War ja lange genug ruhig um dich.



Japp stimmt. Das liegt aber auch daran dass ich z.Z. ohne richtiges Radl bin. Es wird aber grad was Neues aufgebaut. Also falls jmd Interesse an meinem Rahmen, Dämpfer etc habe sollte...


----------



## derausweimar (12. Oktober 2009)

und Murmel was macht die Baustelle???


----------



## murmel2 (12. Oktober 2009)

ja, geht Stück für Stück voran. Hab jetzt erstmal neuen Steuersatz eingepresst und der Lenker ist angekommen (Syntace 31.8). Die Tage sollte dann auch die neue Kurbel eintreffen, sowie die Laufräder sind in Auftrag gegeben wurden. Jetzt mangelst erstmal hauptsächlich an einem- nämlich Geld. Wer hat welches für mich 
Nebenbei mach ich auch noch mein altes Hardtail wieder fit, dann können wir mal ne Runde drehen...

Grüße


----------



## reispamps (12. Oktober 2009)

na nun sind wir aber gespannt was es wird!? Das 160mm tourenfully?

Kannst ja ein bilder(ausschnitt)rätsel draus machen.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (12. Oktober 2009)

murmel2 schrieb:


> Jetzt mangelst erstmal hauptsächlich an einem- nämlich Geld. Wer hat welches für mich
> Grüße



Wie viel brauchst Du, und was für Zinsen sind für Dich attraktiv?


----------



## murmel2 (13. Oktober 2009)

BilderRÄTSEL!! (Das Rätsel entsteht auch dadurch dass meine Kamera so unscharfe Bilder macht...)


----------



## derausweimar (13. Oktober 2009)

hmm, wenn mein Gefühl mich nicht täuscht, würde ich sagen: "Dat is n Fahrrad..."... GRINZ


----------



## murmel2 (13. Oktober 2009)

naja fahren kann man damit noch nicht


----------



## reispamps (13. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, was ist das für ein Rahmen? Ich habe nix passendes gefunden.
Das Logo auf dem Steuerrohr hat mich zuerst an Trek erinnert, wars dann aber doch nicht. Wenn ich den Dämpfer sehe, wirds auf jeden Fall was fürs Grobe.
Eingelenker und Single-Speed-Kurbel, seh ich das richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (13. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwas mit "D" oder "N" im Schriftzug! Made in Gemany ist schon mal guuuuut! Zumindest der Steuersatz....


----------



## murmel2 (14. Oktober 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> Hmm, was ist das für ein Rahmen? Ich habe nix passendes gefunden.
> Das Logo auf dem Steuerrohr hat mich zuerst an Trek erinnert, wars dann aber doch nicht. Wenn ich den Dämpfer sehe, wirds auf jeden Fall was fürs Grobe.
> Eingelenker und Single-Speed-Kurbel, seh ich das richtig?



Ja, es wird erstmal singlespeed. Ich fahr weiter das 36er Blatt was mir hier in Weimar und Umgebung eigentlich überall gereicht hat. War ganz selten dass ich mal aufs 24er geschaltet habe. Falls es wieder erwarten doch zu krass ist, bau ich um auf 2 fach.
Aber es ist kein Eingelenker  sondern ein vpp. Und "Radklasse" soll es ein 160mm Tourenfully werden. Kleiner Tipp zum Rahmen- hier im Forum gibt es auch ein Unterforum zur Marke. Ist recht klein und in Deutschland noch relativ unbekannt 



Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Irgendwas mit "D" oder "N" im Schriftzug! Made in Gemany ist schon mal guuuuut! Zumindest der Steuersatz....



D und N stimmt beides . Steuersatz is nen Reset. Nicht billig aber super Verarbeitung! HBin ich am alten Rad auch gefahren und war super zufrieden. Musste jetzt leider ein Neuer her da mein alter Rahmen 1.5 ist.


----------



## reispamps (14. Oktober 2009)

Canfield Brother The One.
Welch ein Exot


----------



## murmel2 (14. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Lucky-Luke (14. Oktober 2009)

...und ich hab gestern endlich den einen von zwei No Pogo Besitzern aus Weimar gesprochen, die ich bisher gesehen hab. Originalzustand! Noch die originalen Reifen drauf (das Bike ist von ´97!)!
Der Biker selbst war eher recht nüchtern einer Treffenidee gegenüber. Naja, bin vielleicht mit meinem Freaksein da etwas zu anspruchsvoll!


----------



## murmel2 (14. Oktober 2009)

siehste Lucky dein bike hab ich auch noch nicht gesehn...
Wer hat denn Lust mal wieder ne Runde zu drehen? Hab heut mein altes Hardtail "fit" gemacht. Bei mir würde es aber erst Sa wieder klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (14. Oktober 2009)

Meine Bikes sind sagenumwoben 

Am Wochenende siehts bei mir auch gut aus. Wird höchste Zeit das ich wieder aufs Bike kommen. Bin diese Woche noch keine 200 km gefahren


----------



## weimarbiker (14. Oktober 2009)

servus, ich melde mich wiedereinmal. am samstag ist südlich von stadtroda, in erdmannsdorf das superhill race. isn downhill bzw. freeride event. ich werd gegen mittag mal rüber fahren um nur zuzugucken.mir is das als wettbewerb bissl zu heftig.... 
es werden leute wie irmisch, "knecht" und frank schneider erwartet. deswegen wollt ich mal action gucken.

werde bis stadtroda mit dem zug fahren und die letzten 8km oder so mitn radl bewältigen. wer also lust hat mit zu kommen, kann gern hier im forum bescheid sagen. strecke is nich ganz einfach zu finden.


----------



## weimarbiker (14. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUy-R6t9tOI"]YouTube - Superhill Race 2008[/ame]

is der link von letztem jahr, is zumindest action zum gucken


----------



## William Foster (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann diesmal leider nicht da sein (war die letzten paar Jahre immer zu Gast), wir haben eine Trauerfeier am Samstag.


----------



## murmel2 (15. Oktober 2009)

@Lucky, wie siehts aus am Sa? Wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so schlecht ist, könnten wir ja ne Runde drehen. Treffpunkt wieder in der Schillerstraße? Früh? Nachmittig? Hauptsache es regnet nicht doll- darauf hab ich keine Lust


----------



## Lucky-Luke (15. Oktober 2009)

Sieht ja bestens aus:







Ich seh, zwischen 8:01 und 10:59 ist nichts angezeigt. Da regnet es bestimmt nicht.

Wir wollen mal sehen, wenn sich die Prognose nicht bestätigt, auf jeden Fall!​


----------



## Lucky-Luke (15. Oktober 2009)

@murmel2,
sag mal, ich stolper jetzt erst drüber! Das heißt ja auch, Dein Bike ist fertig?


----------



## murmel2 (15. Oktober 2009)

nene, noch lang nicht. Würde mit meinem alten Hardtail fahren. Naja, können wir ja Sa morgen entscheiden wegen Wetter und so


----------



## reispamps (15. Oktober 2009)

Wäre Samstag einer Runde nicht abgeneigt.
Bin aber vormittags noch in Erfurt, würde dann spontan zusagen wenn es 
zeitlich passt. Lucky hat ja meine Handynummer (und umgekehrt) für 
kurzfristige Absprachen.

PS: Der McDonalds-trail ist nachts eine Wucht!


----------



## murmel2 (15. Oktober 2009)

McDonalds-trail - Mc Drive rein und wieder raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (15. Oktober 2009)

Zeig ich dir mal, kurz, aber sehr geil. Nachts bekommt man halt den 
Tunnelblick.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich auch wollen sehen!
Tunnelblick? Der mit dem Licht am Ende?


----------



## reispamps (15. Oktober 2009)

Licht kommt auf den Kopf und an den Lenker. 
Licht am Ende des Tunnels ist meistens ein entgegenkommender Zug 

Gute Nacht
der reis


----------



## Lucky-Luke (15. Oktober 2009)




----------



## derausweimar (16. Oktober 2009)

Der US-Präsident Ronald Reagan, KPdSU-Generalsekretär Michail Gorbatschow und DDR-Staatschef Erich Honecker sind beim lieben Gott zum Tee eingeladen. Dabei habe er ihnen über die Weltlage berichtet und allen dreien ins Gewissen geredet. Am Ende habe der liebe Gott aber gesagt, er müsse den drei Staatsmännern leider mitteilen, dass er nächste Woche eine Sintflut auf die Erde schicken werde. Schockiert seien die Politiker schließlich in ihre Heimatländer gefahren und hätten sich in Fernsehansprachen an ihre Landsleute gewandt.

So habe Reagan seinen Mitbürgern mitgeteilt, er habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht. Die Gute: Er sei beim lieben Gott zum Tee eingeladen gewesen, und der habe auch Gorbatschow und Honecker ins Gewissen geredet. Die Schlechte: Nächste Woche komme eine Sintflut.

Gorbatschow sagte es im sowjetischen Fernsehen ein wenig anders. Er habe zwei schlechte Nachrichten: Erstens, den Gott der Christen gebe es wirklich, und zweitens, der schicke nächste Woche eine Sintflut.

Doch DDR-Staatschef Honecker habe in seiner Fernsehrede drei ausschließlich gute Nachrichten angekündigt: Erstens, er sei beim lieben Gott zum Tee eingeladen worden. Zweitens, damit sei die DDR nun auch von allerhöchster Stelle anerkannt. Und drittens, die Perestroika finde nicht statt, weil nächste Woche eine Sintflut komme...


----------



## reispamps (17. Oktober 2009)

War eine coole Runde. Wetter hat ja auch halbswegs hingehauen, auch 
wenn ich noch nicht weiss ob ich das Rumgerutsche cool oder echt 
gefährlich finden soll.

Hat jemand Interesse an einem NN 2.4 SnakeSkin? Sonst verottet der bei 
mir nur


----------



## murmel2 (17. Oktober 2009)

jo mir hats Spaß gemacht! Und mit dem Hardtail trainier ich meine Fahrtechnik  Wir können gern nächste Woche noch eine Runde drehen...


----------



## ijones (19. Oktober 2009)

Moin.. . 
nur ne kurze Frage in die Runde.. Jemand Lust und Laune heute ne Runde zu drehen? Das Wetter ist einfach zu genial um es nicht zu nutzen. Bei mir kann frühestens gegen 15 /16 Uhr losgehen.


----------



## reispamps (19. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, ich könnte ab 19 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (19. Oktober 2009)

hmm mal schauen... 16 Uhr klingt gut


----------



## ijones (19. Oktober 2009)

Einfach um das von der Natur gegebene Licht zu nutzen (dunkel wird es sowieso bald), würde ich die 16:00Uhr Variante bevorzugen.
Treffen gegen 16:15 Uhr. Wo?


----------



## derausweimar (19. Oktober 2009)

1615 am Gänsemännchenbrunnen (ehemals wir treffen Jane, Treffpunkt) Ok


----------



## cappulino (19. Oktober 2009)

16.15 Uhr? Jena Ammerbach  Ach neee ihr wollt ja woanders fahren ... nun gut, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## derausweimar (19. Oktober 2009)

der Versuch war gut.... LOL


----------



## ijones (19. Oktober 2009)

OK.. 16:15 am Brunnen! 
Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (19. Oktober 2009)

bis gleich... Auf zum Warmfahren.... Herbst ich komme....


----------



## derausweimar (19. Oktober 2009)

war ne echt dolle Tour... und erstaunlich wie schnell man in Bad Berka ist... Der Glühwein war toll... wo ich zu hause war kam aber erst die Wärmende Wirkung... Schöner Wochenanfang!!!!!!


----------



## murmel2 (19. Oktober 2009)

Wäre gern mitgefahren, hatte aber leider keine Zeit. Vorallem da ja nächstes Wochenende Zeitumstellung ist. Dann wirds früh dunkel


----------



## ijones (19. Oktober 2009)

Danke Flo!
Die Runde war OK,  der Glühwein wärmend und nach der Dusche und Abendbrot  gibt's nun einen Ramazzottie (kurz Zottel) zur Belohnung.
*Lecker*. So ist es schön...


----------



## murmel2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Will Samstag jmd fahren? Natürlich nur wenns Wetter passt


----------



## reispamps (22. Oktober 2009)

vormittag hätte ich zeit für ein ründchen.
12 uhr muss ich wieder zurück sein  
Würde das bei dir zeitlich passen?



murmel2 schrieb:


> Will Samstag jmd fahren? Natürlich nur wenns Wetter passt


----------



## murmel2 (23. Oktober 2009)

ja eigentlich schon. Da müssten wir ja spätestens gegen 9 starten. Eher früher. Ich sag dir  heut Abend nochmal Bescheid weil ich z.Z. auch gesundheitlich ein bisschen angeschlagen bin


----------



## reispamps (23. Oktober 2009)

Cool, noch wer dabei?


----------



## Lucky-Luke (23. Oktober 2009)

*Sternfahrt zur Hans Kühnen Burg am 25.10.2009*

Ein edler Grund eine Tour zu machen, oder? Ist am Sonntag. Flo ist mit von der Partie. Für den Transport der Bikes würde ich einen Hänger bekommen, allerdings ohne Befestigungsvorrichtung. Decken und Gurte sollten aber einen sicheren Transport ermöglichen, gelle?!

Aufs Dach kommen zwei Bikes. In meinem Wagen sin noch zwei Plätze frei. Für weitere Teilnehmer könnte ja noch ein zweiter Wagen fahren.


----------



## magic^desire (24. Oktober 2009)

war ja mal ne sehr nette tour heute @ lucky ... auf das wir noch ein paar von desen tagen geniesen dürfen ... rauf aufs bke und ab de post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja, die Tour war sehr gut! Hat Spaß gemacht.

​


----------



## erist.... (25. Oktober 2009)

autsch autsch ist ganz wund gescheuert, ist aber auch bescheuert ohne radlhaose loszufahren. War eine echt nette wenn auch kurze und nasse tour. Mussten auch lange suchen um nebel, kälte und wasser zu finden.
Denn zuhause schien ja die sonne.


----------



## magic^desire (25. Oktober 2009)

erist.... schrieb:


> autsch autsch ist ganz wund gescheuert, ist aber auch bescheuert ohne radlhaose loszufahren. War eine echt nette wenn auch kurze und nasse tour. Mussten auch lange suchen um nebel, kälte und wasser zu finden.
> Denn zuhause schien ja die sonne.



tja da würd ich mal sagen schlechter sattel  ... ich war gestern auch ohne unterwegs und mir tut nichts weh 


in diesem sinne ... mfg


----------



## Lucky-Luke (25. Oktober 2009)

erist.... schrieb:


> War eine echt nette wenn auch kurze und nasse tour.



War sehr genial. Doof das ich Deinen Urlaub verpasst hab!
Das mit Deinem Wolf bekommst schon wieder hin, hi hi...kann ich aber nach empfinden, autsch!
Nächstes mal planen wir sowas für nen Tag. Vielleicht mit Licht für die dunklen Stunden...!


----------



## erist.... (25. Oktober 2009)

du bist ja auch ne hardcore bergaufbikerin aber ich bin doch solche Attacken nicht mehr gewohnt


----------



## erist.... (25. Oktober 2009)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Nächstes mal planen wir sowas für nen Tag. Vielleicht mit Licht für die dunklen Stunden...!



wie fürs dunkel willst du mich töten mal nicht gleich übertreiben


----------



## derausweimar (25. Oktober 2009)

Watt denn hier los... schreiende Kinder und keiner tut was.... (Scherz)

War n doll Tour, von jeden was drinne selbst Schnee war zu finden...


----------



## derausweimar (25. Oktober 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/498376







Hier Thomas... nur gucken... nicht anfassen...


----------



## erist.... (26. Oktober 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/498376
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhh... du darfst sie mir auch auftragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (27. Oktober 2009)

Ein Mann:






Ein Bike:






Es geht um Speed! Um eine Idee, die aus der Situation heraus entstanden ist. Vor ein paar Tagen, der Lucky (meine Wenigkeit) war noch ein wenig erkältet, ging es mit derausweimar (Flo) nach Erfurt. Magic (Jane) am Bahnhof treffen. Die Fahrt mit Flo wurde mal wieder wie so oft, zu einem Sprint. 25 Km nur go go go! Leichte Luftströmung von hinten, 24er Schnitt ging überraschend einfach. Zwei Tage später sogar nen 25er!
​Die Strecke:
​ [tourguide]697[/tourguide]​


Das geht noch besser, sprach ich zu mir, sattelte aufs No Pogo auf . Das mit der harten Abstimmung . Naja, es ging also auf den Renner. Keinen Rucksack, nur das Nötigste im Trikot. Kurze Hose, Beinlinge, Reifen auf 3 Bar hoch gejodelt, auf die Kette noch mal schön Glitschi drauf. Ein kurzer Blick gen Himmel, los gehts.

Flo´s go go go im Ohr gehts vom Goetheplatz über die Schwanseestrasse aus Weimar raus. Geplante Route soll am Fuße des Ettersberg durch Daasdorf am Berg nach Erfurt gehen. Streckenlänge spielt keine Rolle. Hauptsache ein hoher Geschw.-Schnitt lässt sich fahren.



Aus Weimar raus kommend spüre ich nicht nur den Fahrtwind im dauergrinsenden Gesicht, sonder eher noch Gegenwind! Toll, das kann ja heiter werden. Mein Plan, die wenigen Steigungen hart angehen und auf den Ebenen bei um 30 km/h dahin rollen. Gedacht, getan. Die erste leichte Steigung nach Gaberndorf nehm ich im Wiegetritt. Leicht ächzt die Indy SL Long Travel auf, mein Körpergewicht ich ja nun mehr direkt über dem Vorderrad. Es geht voran. Es geht durch Daasdorf. Tempo ist für den Anfang ganz gut. Schnitt liegt bei knapp unter 25. Die Ebenen werden das schon bringen. Ab da wurde alles anders. Nach Niederzimmern kam der Schnitt ja noch auf über 26, aber danach war Sense. Aus die Maus, Feierabend. Mein Fuchs sagte gute Nacht und der Haase schlief schon fest. Der Gegenwind traf mich nunmehr direkt von vorn. Wie ne Wand! Wo es mit Flo noch mit 30-35 im ICE Tempo dahin ging, war heute bei 22 nichts mehr zu machen. Go go go schrie ich mir noch mutig gegen den Wind zu! Kurz vor Vieselbach lockte mich dann der Windschatten eines mittleren Lkw´s. Leise Who wants to live forever? singend, stürtze ich mich hinter ihm her. Gut das er am Ortseingang sehr langsam wurde. Der Windschatte war eine Sensation! Am Ortsausgang wars aber wieder vorbei. Da gibt der nette Fahrzeugführer doch wieder Gas. Naja, mit meinem postgelben Bike passe ich auch nicht wirklich in den Windschatten eines UPS Lkw´s.

Das Elend nahm seinen Lauf. Ich musste auf einmal sogar immer öfters bremsen. Sei es die Oma, die mit ihrem Gehwagen ausgerechnet in meiner Fahrspur wenden musste, oder die dicke S-Klasse W140, bestückt mit einem Anhänger, so groß wie eine mittel große Schrebergartenlaube, der sich auf der alles korrigierenden Abfahrt nach Erfurt, in den Weg stellte.

   Das wars dann. Ein kurzes Rennen noch mit nem durchgeknallten Dirfbiker zum Bahnhof hin und den Schnitt abgelesen. 22,7 km/h. Naja, bei dem Gegenwind. Das Grinsen am Bahnhof war dennoch breit, hab ich doch mal wieder eine Strecke schrumpfen lassen. Geniales Gefühl!

  Der Winterpokal! Ja, wie wäre es die Strecke Weimar-Erfurt oder anders herum als Winterpokal auszuschreiben? Just for fun. Es geht um die Verbindung Weimar Goetheplatz zum Hauptbahnhof in Erfurt, oder anders herum. Mit dem Mountainbike! Keine Sliks, sondern Stollenprofil! Gruppenfahrten sind ok. Strecke ist frei wählbar. Der Preis ist die Kostenübernahme für ein Frühstück in bekanntem Restaurant und ein Bike unserer Wahl! Das Ziel, ein möglichst hohen Geschw.-Schnitt auf der Strecke zu erreichen.
  Wie wär´s?
​ ​


----------



## reispamps (27. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm,

es geht darum den besten Schnitt von Weimar nach Erfurt zu prügeln?
Würde ja mitmachen, aber wenn ich nach Erfurt fahre, dann habe ich 
dort etwas vor, wo ich nicht verschitzt aufschlagen will.

Und wenn dann muss ja ein feste Strecke her, dieses halb über den 
Ettersberg Gefahre macht euch ja den Schnitt kaputt. 
Dann heult ihr wieder nur 

der reis


----------



## derausweimar (27. Oktober 2009)

nun es heißt freie Streckenwahl... wer es lieber flacher haben möchte über Tröbsdorf Hopfgarten geht es auch... die fahrt über Gaberndorf, Daasdorf haben wir deswegen gemacht weil man nach dem Berg schön Gas geben kann... (denkt dran es geht um den Schnitt!!!) wer dort schnell ist kann woanders langsam machen... 

Ach ja... weißt hier "mal wieder zu einem Sprint verkommen"... Wenn es rollt...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (27. Oktober 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> Und wenn dann muss ja ein feste Strecke her...



Meinst Du damit Asphalt  ?


----------



## Lucky-Luke (27. Oktober 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> Ach ja... weißt hier "mal wieder zu einem Sprint verkommen"... Wenn es rollt...



Ne, das heißt das wir zwei Verrückte sind auf dem Weg zu einem Herzkasper!


----------



## derausweimar (27. Oktober 2009)

ich denke mal, er dachte an etwas mehr Strecken treue.. Also von Punkt a über zwischenpunkt b zu endpunkt c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (27. Oktober 2009)

Ach, es soll ja nur nen Spaß werden! Meint wegen kann ja auch ne Strecke über Stuttgart gesucht werden, wenn der Geschw.-Schnitt stimmt....!


----------



## derausweimar (27. Oktober 2009)

bin dabei...


----------



## cappulino (27. Oktober 2009)

Wenn eure Herzen irgendwann so groß sind wie Grapefruits, eure Pulsuhren 4-stellige Anzeigen brauchen um die Herzschläge anzuzeigen, die Oberschenkel doppelt so dick sind wie bei Erik Z., die Rahmen entlackt werden um Gewicht zu sparen, die Außenstollen eurer Reifen rund geschliffen wurden damit sie aerodynamische Vorteile bringen, die Lycra-Shorts bis zu den Ohren hochgezogen werden um dem Wind keine Angriffsfläche zu bieten, das Ordnungsamt mehr Fotos auf Radwegen schießt als in der Innenstadt und die Straßenmeisterei euch anbietet noch nen Schneepflug und Sandstreuer ans Bike zu bauen, weil ihr ja eh ständig dort lang düst und und und ... dann isses endgültig Zeit aufzuwachen und mal wieder gepflegt biken zu gehen!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (27. Oktober 2009)

hi hi...


----------



## derausweimar (27. Oktober 2009)

Lach


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (31. Oktober 2009)

so00 da das wetter heute klasse is, hab ich mal eine tour reingestellt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9412

wenn jemand lust hat einfach melden. würd mich freun wenn ich nicht allein fahren muss


----------



## Lucky-Luke (31. Oktober 2009)

Ach ist das toll. Der Herbst zeigt sich von seiner besten Seite. Sonne, bunte Blätter, angenehme Temperaturen. Der Herbst muss eine Frau sein, so schön ist er...äh, Sie! Es muss heißen die Herbst, hi hi...









​


----------



## uniique (1. November 2009)

ich werd mich wohl demnächst auch mal hier einklinken, bin zwar recht neu was das Mountainbiken betrifft, aber mit Übung geht alles  morgen bzw. übermorgen bekomm ich mein neues Rad dann kanns losgehen


----------



## cappulino (1. November 2009)

Welcome to the show! 

@ Winterpokaler ... ab morgen zählt´s!


----------



## uniique (1. November 2009)

hehe danke  muss nur erst noch nach nem guten Helm und bissel Klamotten suchen damit es nicht zu kalt wird aufm Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (1. November 2009)

cappulino schrieb:


> Welcome to the show!



Da schliess ich mich einfach mal an 



cappulino schrieb:


> @ Winterpokaler ... ab morgen zählt´s!



Frühsport ist schon eingeplant.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (1. November 2009)

uniique schrieb:


> ich werd mich wohl demnächst auch mal hier einklinken, bin zwar recht neu was das Mountainbiken betrifft, aber mit Übung geht alles  morgen bzw. übermorgen bekomm ich mein neues Rad dann kanns losgehen



Wenn das Wetter nicht zu arg nass ist, sag hier mal Bescheid, ich bin dabei!


----------



## uniique (1. November 2009)

kein Problem werd ich machen, muss nur wie gesagt noch n paar Klamotten anschaffen


----------



## magic^desire (2. November 2009)

letz rock the winterpokal 

@uniique welkome on bord to the funyside of life 
Mfg magic


----------



## derausweimar (2. November 2009)

@ uniique... willkommen in Der Biker-Community!!! Ride on!!!


----------



## reispamps (2. November 2009)

wenigstens einmal vorn


----------



## uniique (2. November 2009)

so eben erst mal bei RAD-ART gewesen und mir gleich noch nen Dremo besorgt, nun hoff ich mal dass ich jetzt alles habe um das Bike auch fahrtüchtig zu machen wenn es kommt

hmmm ich brauch noch n tollen Avatar


----------



## reispamps (2. November 2009)

Hey uniique,

ich wusste da war was mit Ghost und Laufrädern:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400342

Kannst gleich mal bei deinem Händler anfragen, inwieweit sich bei deinem 
Bock darum gekümmert wurde. Ich drück mal die Daumen, dass das schon
erledigt ist.

Viel Glück
der reis


----------



## uniique (2. November 2009)

hmmm, das ist natürlich jetzt eine gute Frage, der Beitrag ist vom Mai, also eigentlich 5 Monate her, ich werde aber mal morgen denen mal eine EMail schreiben ob dieses Problem bei meinem Bike schon beseitigt wurde, weil es steht auch mit in der Liste der betroffenen Bikes (AMR Lector Plus 7700)

EDIT: so grad angerufen, EMail dauert mir zu lange  die nette Dame am Telefon meinte, dass alles in Ordnung sei, puh, nochmal Glück gehabt, und wehe die brechen mir doch weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (2. November 2009)

ich bin so stolz auf euch  der 1. Tag war ja mal ein voller Erfolg trtz Regenwetter ... also dan heist es einfach mal ... 

*am Ball... beziehungsweise Rad bleiben ;D


----------



## uniique (3. November 2009)

wer überprüft eigentlich die Daten vom Winterpokal auf Richtigkeit?


----------



## magic^desire (3. November 2009)

na ja das bist du selbst  und dein Team... und wer bescheist bewscheißt sich im enefeckt selbst  in diesem sinne schönen tag noch


----------



## uniique (3. November 2009)

achso, dachte das wird irgendie festgehalten hatte mich nämlich schon gewundert, weil man so ja theoretisch eben besch.... kann

na vielleicht mach ich auch noch mit wenn noch Platz ist  sofern die endlich mal mein Bike rausschicken ^^


----------



## uniique (4. November 2009)

juhu na endlich, eben die Mail bekommen von UPS bekommen dass der Versand des Bikes angemeldet wurde  dann hoffe ich mal dass ich es endlich morgen bekomme *freu*


----------



## Lucky-Luke (4. November 2009)

Wie siehts denn bei Dir mit Fahrzeit noch aus, diese Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uniique (4. November 2009)

das ist die Preisfrage  erstens hab ich morgen Nachtschicht also fällt morgen schonmal flach, zweitens muss ich es zusammenbauen und dabei hoffen dass ich das hinbekomme und drittens brauch ich was zum Anziehen vor allem nen Helm und paar Handschuhe, vielleicht Freitag mal bei Rad-Art vorbeischauen


----------



## Lucky-Luke (4. November 2009)

Ok, alles nervige Gänge in den Keller oder in den Radladen. Melde dich einfach, wenn was mit dem Zusammenbau ist!


----------



## uniique (4. November 2009)

Keller ist nicht nötig, haben ja nen Haus 

mach ich, ich hoffe mal das Wetter spielt nen bissel mit dass ich wenigstens mal ne Probefahrt machen kann, mag ungern krank werden


----------



## Lucky-Luke (4. November 2009)

uniique schrieb:


> ...mag ungern krank werden



Alles eine Sache der Klamotten ==> Gang in den Laden  ...und die Schweinegrippe bekommst Du auf dem Rad nicht


----------



## uniique (4. November 2009)

und des Geldes  da kommt schon so einiges zusammen wenn ich so überlege, aber ich werd das Beste draus machen


----------



## Lucky-Luke (4. November 2009)

Tja, das stimmt! Über Geld darf man da nicht nachdenken. Dafür hast Du lange dran Spaß, und je durchdachter Deine Investitionen am Anfang sind, desto länger währt der Spaß!


----------



## uniique (4. November 2009)

dafür dass ich Einsteiger bin, denke ich nicht dass meine Investitionen sehr durchdacht sind  ich gehe nur erst mal davon aus so Helm + Handschuhe 100 vllt noch ne Hose und ne Jacke 150 ob das dann schon gut investiert ist kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## Lucky-Luke (4. November 2009)

Deine Ansprüche werden eh mit der Erfahrung wachsen. Das kannst Du einfach am Anfang nicht genau wissen! Für Erfahrungen die andere gemacht haben, ist aber das Forum da!


----------



## uniique (4. November 2009)

ja da bin ich auch froh drüber dass es das Forum gibt, war ja gleich meine erste Anlaufstelle als ich mich mal nen bissel mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe, und dann hab ich Blut geleckt  mein Bruder hat ja auch nen Bike aber zufrieden isser damit nicht, kauft sich vllt. auch bald n neues

gibts eigentlich in Weimar auch nen Bike-Laden?


----------



## Lucky-Luke (4. November 2009)

Es gibt in Weimar sogar drei Läden. Korrigiert mich wenn mir einer entgangen ist. Das Angebot ist....naja, nicht ganz so üppig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uniique (4. November 2009)

aha, also eher weniger mit Rad-Art zu vergleichen oder ungefähr das gleiche was das Sortiment betrifft?


----------



## William Foster (4. November 2009)

Einfach mal schauen! Ich kenne 5: Hopf, Hilbig, Radmarkt, 2RD und den in der Schwanseestraße.


----------



## cappulino (4. November 2009)

Rad-Art ist aber auch nicht der einzige Laden in Erfurt ...


----------



## uniique (4. November 2009)

ich weiss, aber der mir derzeit bekannteste, gibt da wohl noch 1 oder 2, aber die kenne ich nicht und weiss nicht wo die sind 

bei Rad-Art gibts ja auch zB einen Verkaufer der ziemlich abgeneigt ist gegen Versender, der wollte mich ärgern und meinte ich müsste das ganze Bike komplett aufbauen mit allem drum und dran, so als ob man sich nen Bausatz kauft ^^


----------



## magic^desire (4. November 2009)

Rad Art ist unfreundlich und extrem Teuer... also wenn du willst zeig ich dir nen Paar Läden in Erfurt weis wo so ziemlich alle verteilt sind  ... wobei ich fetgestellt habe das man alles nicht bei einem findet sondern das alle so ihre Stärken und Schwächen habe... Aber das must du für dich entscheiden da es auch was mit dem Geschmack zu tun hat... der eine mag den der andere findet den besser.


----------



## reispamps (4. November 2009)

Hehe, wie geil. Dem gehört der Ar*** versohlt!
Ich weiss schon warum ich keinem Verkäufer über den Weg 
traue, wenn es um mein Geld geht.
Aber wieso gehst du nach der Aktion immer noch zu denen? Wäre für mich 
ein Grund, mir mal die anderen Läden anzuschauen. Ar***vergleich 
sozusagen.

So, ich war im Schlamm, und ihr?

PS:
Ich habe mich in Blankenhain verfahren, mistige Grosstädte.
Die Bachdurchfahrt am Friedhofstrail ist nun ein Stausee.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (4. November 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> So, ich war im Schlamm, und ihr?



Echt toll! Im wahrsten Sinne, hi hi...! Werd morgen wieder nen paar Punkte machen...hab gesehen das ich im Einzelranking ganz schön abgerutscht bin!


----------



## magic^desire (4. November 2009)

blub


----------



## magic^desire (4. November 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> So, ich war im Schlamm, und ihr?



ich war gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uniique (4. November 2009)

gut zu wissen dass es in Erfurt auch noch andere Läden gibt wo die Verkäufer anders sind. Ob Rad Art jetzt teuer ist kann ich so noch nicht beurteilen, hab da bis jetzt nich so viel gekauft, nur brauch ich halt wie gesagt n Helm + Handschuhe auf jeden Fall und am besten noch so nen Gesichtsschutz. Hab mir auch mal den Katalog von Rose zukommen lassen, kennt jemand von euch noch andere Versandhäuser die auf Freizeitsport spezialisiert sind?


----------



## Lucky-Luke (4. November 2009)

Diese Jacke:







bekommst Du momentan bei Fahrrad Lange in EF für irgendwas gut unter 100,-. Gut gefüttert mit bisschen was drunter hält die gut warm und hat einiges an Taschen.
Was Katalogbestellung anbelangt ist das so ein "Durchbestellen" bis das passende für Dich dabei ist. Ist halt ne Geduldsfrage den Tausch mit in die zeitliche Kalkulation mit ein zu beziehen.
Jena hat auch Radläden. Ist ja auch nicht so weit weg.​


----------



## uniique (4. November 2009)

das würde dann ja irgendwie nach Partnerlook aussehen  ja Jena geht auch noch bin ja sozusagen mittendrin zwischen Erfurt Weimar und Jena, also alles in Reichweite, von Lange hab ich schonmal gehört als ich im Netz danach gesucht habe


----------



## cappulino (5. November 2009)

reispamps... ich würd sagen wir machen mal ne innerörtliche tour, damit du an jeder ecke wieder raus findest


----------



## reispamps (5. November 2009)

Hi,

also Helm und Handschuhe bekommst du im Endeffekt in jeden grösseren
Laden. Helm muss passen, sonst dauerhaft Kopfaua. Also nicht nur nach
Aussehen kaufen. 

Handschuhe sollten auch passen, wenn die Finger des 
Handschuhs zu kurz sind, drücken sie und du hast dauerhaft taube Finger.
Bei dem aktuellen Wetter trage ich zu Zeit Windstopper Handschuhe, im Winter 
kommen da noch einfache dünne Baumwollhandschuhe drunter (gibts bei DM 
oder Müller etc.). Das reicht eigentlich bis -5/-10 Grad.

So eine Windstopper Sturmhaube bekommst du auf jeden Fall in Erfurt im 
Karstadt Sport. Ob man sowas braucht, weiss nicht. Die Radscheune in 
Erfurt (ich sprechs jetzt mal aus ohne Werbung machen zu wollen) hat ein 
recht grosses Outdoor Angebot. Nicht nur Radklamotten. Hab ich bis jetzt 
von vielen Seiten nur gutes gehört. 

Bzgl. Online Shops: Für Outdoor/Freizeit ist Globetrotter zu empfehlen.
Bei Umtausch, Reklamation etc. sind die sehr kulant. Bei Klamotten bestelle 
ich meistens in 2 Grössen, und behalte nur was passt, der Rest geht zurück. 
Dafür muss man halt erstmal in Vorkasse gehen.

Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen bin ich zur Zeit mit einem Thermounterhemd/Trikot 
(beides kurz), Armlingen, 3/4 Lycra-Hose, lange Baggy-Überhose, Buff auf 
Kopf und am Hals unterwegs. Das hat gestern Abend bei 4° augereicht.
Dabei habe ich immer eine Windstopperjacke (wichtig!) und zur Zeit noch eine leichte 
Thermojacke, gegen Auskühlen, falls bei einer Panne mal eine längere
Pause entsteht. Ab November sind auch winddichte Schuhe
(oder Socken, ja sowas gibt es) Pflicht.

Ganz wichtig ist auch eine Brille! Gerade bei den kühlen Temperaturen kann 
der kalte Fahrtwind sehr böse zu deinen Augen sein! Der Schlamm ist auch 
ekelhaft im Auge.

Das ganze ist natürlich noch anpassbar auf deine Kälteempfindlichkeit.
Gibt ja auch Leute die bei -5° noch in kurzer Hose fahren.

Schon wieder soviel Text 

So, nun ab auf Arbeit

@ Cappu: Ich war abgelenkt von den vielen Lampen am Lenker und bin
links abgebogen wo ich sonst immer geradeaus bin. Hab aber nach 200 m gemerkt,
dass die Schranke komisch aussieht, das Freibad rechts verschwunden ist und dort 
nun Häuser stehen.


----------



## uniique (5. November 2009)

Okay, werd ich mir alles mal merken, gleich alles kaufen kann ich wohl nicht aber das Nötigste werde ich mir zulegen

was ich auch noch brauche ist nen Rucksack wo auch meine Kamera mit reinpasst, hab für die zwar ne extra Tasche aber die würde dann nur rumbaumeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (5. November 2009)

Ich bin und war mit Rad Art immer zufrieden... Super Laden, Riesen Auswahl und die Preise sind wie bei jedem anderen Laden auch. Man darf natürlich nicht die Marken verwechseln.
Außerdem gibt es dort einige Mitarbeiter die selber fahren, welche einen auch mal mitnehmen oder etwas erzählen können... aber wer beim Versender kauft ist eben nur auf Supermegaextremtiefedumpingbillig-Preise aus ;-)


----------



## uniique (5. November 2009)

das ist immer relativ zu sehen, ich zahle bestimmt keine 300 drauf nur damit ich bei nem Händler das Bike kaufen kann, die kann ich dann woanders besser investieren

ja es gibt auch nette Mitarbeiter bei Rad-Art nur eben dieser nicht  sicher haben die auch Sachen die billiger sind keine Frage oder auch gleichbillig(teuer) man muss sich nur umschauen


----------



## uniique (5. November 2009)

grml seit heut morgen um 9 warte ich auf UPS und der is immer noch nicht da


----------



## magic^desire (5. November 2009)

hmm ich weis nicht ... irgendwie find ich es schon ziemlich argtreist powerbar artikel fast doppelt so teuer zu verkaufen als überall sonst das ist ein beispiel was mir jetzt direkt einfällt oder die sys schutzblechsisthen sind auch zwichen 3-5 euro teurer 

und wenn ich nach nem katalog  frag und dumm gemacht werde, find ich sowas sicher nichtr nett...

mag sein das sie auch nett sein können und das sie auch fahren... da ich es komich finden würde wenn einer der in nem fahrrad laden arbeitet nicht auch selber fährt... ich mein die meisten die in solchen läden arbeiten waren auch mal freaks die für sich entschiedenhaben das was sie lieben mögen zum beruf zu machen oder mittel zum zweck weil sie es leistungssport mäsig machen und teilweise von den ladenbesitzern gesponsort werden ... das giebts ja auch


----------



## Lucky-Luke (5. November 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es dort einige Mitarbeiter die selber fahren



Jaaa, das Argument würde ich gern mal etwas genauer erläutert bekommen. Du meinst also, wenn der Schlachter auch Wurst isst, ist er ein guter Schlachter!? So so..., weil er über seine Wurst reden kann, aha...!


----------



## reispamps (5. November 2009)

Ähmm, Jungs, Mädels,

Klemmi hat nur seine Meinung gesagt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Muss ja nicht gleich so ausarten.

@uniique: Hat UPS dir keine Trackingnummer genannt?


----------



## klemmi (5. November 2009)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Jaaa, das Argument würde ich gern mal etwas genauer erläutert bekommen. Du meinst also, wenn der Schlachter auch Wurst isst, ist er ein guter Schlachter!? So so..., weil er über seine Wurst reden kann, aha...!



Wenn du meinst man kann einen Fahrradverkäufer mit einem Fleischer bzw. Wurst mit Fahrrädern vergleichen kann dann bitte aber ich denke ein Fahrrad kauft man sich um Spaß damit zu haben und zwar so oft es nur geht... Ich weiß ja nicht was du mit der Wurst von deinem Fleischer machst...
Ich lasse mich lieber von einem erfahrenen Verkäufer beraten als von einem der dies und jenes gehört oder gelesen hat. (Meine Meinung  )

Wie kann man desweiteren schreiben das ein Laden sehr teuer ist weil Powerbar-Riegel und Schutzbleche etwas teurer (wenn überhaupt) als anderswo sind? Sollte man solche Argumente nicht lieber durch Räder oder andere Radladen-typische Artikel untermauern bzw. überhaupt erst aufkommen lassen?

Ich finde es wird in nem Forum sehr oft sehr viel Wind um nichts gemacht... Manche Sachen werden in den Himmel gehoben und andere in Grund und Boden gestampft und das oft unbegründet.
Manchmal sollte man einfach mal nachdenken bevor man Behauptungen aufstellt welche viele Leute falsch verstehen könnten.


----------



## derausweimar (5. November 2009)

... ich habe diese Diskussion mir eben mal durch gelesen... also Klemmi seine Meinung find ich ja gut.. und vergleichen sollte man nur wenn man seiner Sache wirklich sicher ist... Was mich wundert was Wurst und Biken zu tun haben... Gut ne Wurschtstulle sollte mit am Start sein bei ner Tour... Aber was sollte der Fleischer??? Wenn der Verkäufer nur verkaufen kann, dann macht er das mit allen Tricks!!! Und wenn er sagt das das Grün und nicht Blau ist, dann ist das so. Basta.. Aber Leute die in nem Laden arbeiten und selber Aktiv fahren, merk man am Auftreten. ... Leute die nur verkaufen wollen, sind viel zu anhänglich und preisen nur an... ... ... Ach ja, und die Sache mit den Preisen ist eh ne Sache für sich... Für mich also kein Kriterium... Der Service und das Know How ist wichtig... ... So das ist meine Meinung... ... Hau, Flo haben gesprochen sein Wort... Wenn es einen nicht passt, wird der Kriegspedalschlüssel ausgegraben...


----------



## Quast (5. November 2009)

Hi ich verstehe nun wirklich nicht, was es an Rad Art auszusetzen gibt. Habe dort auch mein Giant gekauft und war bisher mit der Beratung zurfrieden. Manchmal etwas chaotisch, vor allem, wenn man was bestellt, aber ansonsten freundlich und hilfsbereit

Ich hab auch nicht allles dort gekauft aber kompetent sind die Jungs.
Vor allem die Werkstatt hat Ahnung.
Und preislich geht oftmals was... natürlich nur, wenn man vorher auch ein Bike dort erworben hat.


----------



## uniique (5. November 2009)

soooo, mein Bike ist da, soweit zusammengebaut wie es mir möglich war  nunja da ich mich aber nicht ganz so auskenne hätt ich da noch nen paar Fragen



 meine Kette schleift vorn im niedrigsten Gang auf dem Umwerfer also nicht seitlich sondern unten wenn ich hinten auch den niedrigsten Gang drauf hab
 bei der vorderen Scheibenbremse ist der Hydraulikschlauch ziemlich lang, kann man damit nicht irgendwo hängen bleiben?
 ja die Luftpumpe von meinem Bruder geht natürlich nicht, die Ventilkappe ist viel zu klein, muss ich mir wohl eine neue kaufen
 das Rohr von der Sattelstütze, wieviel Carbonpaste schmier ich da drauf also ich meine jetzt auf die Länge gesehen von unten bis zum Spanner oder nur nen Stück unterhalb des Spanners
 ja und generell hab ich nix dazu bekommen wie ich die Schaltung richtig einstelle, welche Schrauben ich drehen muss dass ich was verstelle
ach da fällt mir nochwas ein, wie fest ziehe ich die Pedalen weil so nen großen Imbus hab ich nicht für den Dremo und die eine Tretlagerkurbel konnte ich auch nur händisch anziehen weil ich dafür keinen entsprechenden Aufsatz für den Dremo habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (5. November 2009)

uniique schrieb:


> soooo, mein Bike ist da, soweit zusammengebaut wie es mir mÃ¶glich war



Gratulation!


uniique schrieb:


> meine Kette schleift vorn im niedrigsten Gang auf dem Umwerfer also nicht seitlich sondern unten wenn ich hinten auch den niedrigsten Gang drauf hab


Hinten den kleinsten Gang oder das kleinste Ritzel? Wenn Ritzel: Diese 
Stellung solltest du vermeiden. Ansonsten musst du den Umwerfer am 
Sattelrohr lÃ¶sen und 1-2 mm weiter nach unten bringen.


uniique schrieb:


> bei der vorderen Scheibenbremse ist der Hydraulikschlauch ziemlich lang, kann man damit nicht irgendwo hÃ¤ngen bleiben?


Prinzipiell kannst du damit hÃ¤ngen bleiben. LÃ¶sung:
1. Mit Kabelbinder ein wenig an den anderen Leitungen festmachen, 
damit sie Leitung nicht so rumhÃ¤ngt.
2. KÃ¼rzen und EntlÃ¼ften (dafÃ¼r musst du aber EntÃ¼ftungskit und 
BremsflÃ¼ssigkeit kaufen)


uniique schrieb:


> ja die Luftpumpe von meinem Bruder geht natÃ¼rlich nicht, die Ventilkappe ist viel zu klein, muss ich mir wohl eine neue kaufen


Bei den meisten Pumpen kann man ein Innenteil einfach umdrehen, dann 
klappts auch mit deinen franz. Ventilen. Oder im Radladen fÃ¼r 1-2â¬ einen
Adapter kaufen.


uniique schrieb:


> das Rohr von der SattelstÃ¼tze, wieviel Carbonpaste schmier ich da drauf also ich meine jetzt auf die LÃ¤nge gesehen von unten bis zum Spanner oder nur nen StÃ¼ck unterhalb des Spanners


Carbon, hmm, keine Ahnung. Frag mal im TechTalk.


uniique schrieb:


> ja und generell hab ich nix dazu bekommen wie ich die Schaltung richtig einstelle, welche Schrauben ich drehen muss dass ich was verstelle


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=148 oder bei 
Shimano/SRAM oder ParkTool auf der Seite. 


uniique schrieb:


> ach da fÃ¤llt mir nochwas ein, wie fest ziehe ich die Pedalen weil so nen groÃen Imbus hab ich nicht fÃ¼r den Dremo und die eine Tretlagerkurbel konnte ich auch nur hÃ¤ndisch anziehen weil ich dafÃ¼r keinen entsprechenden Aufsatz fÃ¼r den Dremo habe



GefÃ¼hlt festziehen. Nicht Anknallen. Vorher ein wenig Fett auf das Gewinde, dann ist die Demontage um einiges leichter.

Die Kurbel war nicht montiert? Hatte der junge Mann bei RadArt doch 
recht und ihm gehÃ¶rt doch nicht der Ar*** versohlt?
Dann geh mal wegen der Kurbel in einen Radladen und frage, ob sie dir 
kurz das Ding mit einem Dremo anziehen. Kaffeekasse ist hier das 
Stichwort.


----------



## uniique (5. November 2009)

@reispamps

Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten,



wegen dem Schleifen, ist hinten das kleinste Ritzel sorry, nicht der kleinste Gang 
ok das mit der Luftpumpe schau ich mal, ansonsten kauf ich mir eine
wegen der Tretlagerkurbel, ja die linke war nicht fest, muss mir wohl nen Aufsatz für den Dremo besorgen damit ich das auch festziehen kann
naja viel war nicht zusammenzubauen, Lenker, Sattel, Vorderrad, vordere Scheibenbremse und die Tretlagerkurbel, also eigentlich alles im Rahmen des machbaren

bin vorhin mal nen Stück gefahren, fährt sich recht angenehm muss ich sagen, gefällt mir gut auch das Handling


----------



## magic^desire (5. November 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> Wie kann man desweiteren schreiben das ein Laden sehr teuer ist weil Powerbar-Riegel und Schutzbleche etwas teurer (wenn überhaupt) als anderswo sind?



Ach weist du @ klemmi ich war dieses Jahr 2-3 mal im Rad Art, und ich 
dachte bis dato das er eines der besten Läden in Erfurt ist. Aber leider kann man meiner Meinung nach fast keinem Laden diese Betitelung in Efurt zuschreiben. Mansche Verkäufer sagen dir was du hören willst, andere wollen dir sagen was du zu kaufen hast, wiederum andere machen anhand deines Aufzugs fest was du dir leisten kannst. 

Nun aber mal ne andere Frage ... ist es denn falsch in O-shops einzukaufen ?
Diverse Fahrradlädenverkäufer betreiben ja selbst solche shops ... und dan schimpfen sie über diese ? Was für eine ungerechte Welt ...

Aber  da in Deutschland eigentlich das recht auf Meinungsfreiheit besteht möchte ich davon gern gebrauch machen und einfach mal meine Meinung kund tun ohne gleich Angegriffen zu werden weil ich anhand von 2 vieleicht schlechtgewählten Beispielen gleich versucht werde Ding fest gemacht zu werden  

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Lucky-Luke (5. November 2009)

@klemmi,
eine kleine Nachhilfe.
Wikipedia:
Die *Metapher* (griechisch _Î¼ÎµÏÎ±ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¬_ âÃbertragungâ, von _metÃ  phÃ©rein_ âanderswohin tragenâ) ist eine rhetorische Figur, bei der ein Wort nicht in seiner wÃ¶rtlichen, sondern in einer Ã¼bertragenen Bedeutung gebraucht wird, und zwar so, dass zwischen der wÃ¶rtlich bezeichneten Sache und der Ã¼bertragen gemeinten eine Beziehung der Ãhnlichkeit besteht.

Ich hÃ¤tte da noch eine: Sollte der Trauerbegleiter schon mal tot gewesen sein um besser beraten zu kÃ¶nnen?



klemmi schrieb:


> Manchmal sollte man einfach mal nachdenken bevor man Behauptungen aufstellt welche viele Leute falsch verstehen kÃ¶nnten.


Es ist schÃ¶n zu lesen, dass Du fÃ¼r Dich dahinter gekommen bist 

@reispamps,
du mit Deinen KraftausdrÃ¼cken, tzzz


----------



## Lucky-Luke (6. November 2009)

Das war ja schönstes Urlaubfeeling gestern auf meiner Tour! Bester Sonnenschein.
So muss muss eine Stasse für den Winterpokal aussehen:







Hat nur einen Nachteil: Man ist zu schnell da wo man hin will 






Für unseren Flo war auch was dabei : ...nicht der Bagger...






Fröhliches Weiterfahren an euch alle, und haltet euch nicht mit Kleinigkeiten auf ​ ​


----------



## klemmi (6. November 2009)

magic^desire schrieb:


> Ach weist du @ klemmi ich war dieses Jahr 2-3 mal im Rad Art, und ich
> dachte bis dato das er eines der besten LÃ¤den in Erfurt ist. Aber leider kann man meiner Meinung nach fast keinem Laden diese Betitelung in Efurt zuschreiben. Mansche VerkÃ¤ufer sagen dir was du hÃ¶ren willst, andere wollen dir sagen was du zu kaufen hast, wiederum andere machen anhand deines Aufzugs fest was du dir leisten kannst.
> 
> Nun aber mal ne andere Frage ... ist es denn falsch in O-shops einzukaufen ?
> ...



Ich wollte niemanden angreifen, das ist quatsch. Ich wollte in erster Linie nur mal darauf aufmerksam machen, dass man nicht anhand solcher Beispiele schreiben sollte, dass ein Laden sehr teuer ist. Powerbar-Riegel und Schutzbleche sind 2 von zig 1000 Produkten im Rad Art und weil diese teurer sind als anderswo heiÃt es nicht, dass alles dort teurer ist. Im Gegenteil: Welcher Laden macht 50% off Aktionen auf Klamotten und jedes Jahr vor Weihnachten eine 20-25% off Aktion auf alle RÃ¤der aus dem alten Jahr?
Desweitern ist die Auswahl bei Rad Art riesig und ich denke kein anderer Laden hat eine solche Auswahl (vor allem vor Ort) aus allen Kategorien und Preisklassen. Wo kann man sich das neue Cannondale Flash in allen 3 Varianten von 4-8000â¬ anschauen und testfahren? Wo sieht man das neue 10000â¬ Rennrad von Cannondale? Welcher Laden hat eine Auswahl aus Freeride und Downhill-RÃ¤dern stehen?
Das mit den VerkÃ¤ufern ist richtig. Jeder VerkÃ¤ufer ist ein Mensch und die sind ja bekanntlich verschieden. Man muss halt den finden den man am sympatischsten findet und dann kommt man auf den Geschmack 
Zum GlÃ¼ck muss man sich ja nicht bequatschen lassen sondern kann die Meinungsfreiheit nutzen und sich vor allem selbst informieren bevor man in einen Laden geht. Welcher VerkÃ¤ufer selbst Erfahrungen hat das bekommt man schon raus wenn man will.

Man kann hier ewig weiter diskutieren doch das ist nicht meine Absicht. Ich mag es einfach nur nicht wenn hier teils unbegrÃ¼ndete Behauptungen aufgestellt werden welche einem GeschÃ¤ft nicht gut tun...

@Lucky-Luke: Das du mir so kommst habe ich schon erwartet. Von deiner Art zu diskutieren halte ich nichts...
Ich weiÃ was eine Metapher ist. Doch meinst du wirklich immernoch das man den Radkauf mit dem fast alltÃ¤glichen Kauf von Wurst beim Fleischer vergleichen kann?
Die Investition unterscheidet sich doch grundlegend...
Ich denke das muss man sich durch den Kopf gehen lassen bevor man in diesem Fall die Metapher verwendet.
Jetzt kannst du mir gern wieder mit dem Versuch kommen mich vor allen bloÃ zu stellen 

Zum Thema: Der Berg runter nach Ottstedt am Berge ist klasse, da kann mans richtig fliegen lassen.

Gibt es hier Leute die Lust haben einen kleinen Trail auf dem Ettersberg einzufahren? Ich habe schon etwas gebaut jedoch bedarf es einiger Abfahrten damit es Trailreif wird 
Wer Lust hat kann sich gern hier oder per PM melden, wÃ¼rde mich freuen.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (6. November 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich das neue Cannondale Flash in allen 3 Varianten von 4-8000 anschauen und testfahren? Wo sieht man das neue 10000 Rennrad von Cannondale?



Warum hat mir niemand erzählt das es in EF nen Händler gibt der Cannis anbietet ?

@klemmi,
mir geht es nicht ums bloß stellen. Wenn jemand selbst Radelt ist es für mich zwar ganz nett für die Beratung, nur sind viele von ihrem eigenen Kram dann derart überzeugt, dass ein Blick nach links und rechts nicht mehr in Frage kommt. Das ist dann keine Beratungsgrundlage und auch kein Grund für mich, einen Radladen in den Himmel zu heben (übertrieben, ich weiß) weil dort die Verkäufer (ich hab lieber Berater!) Radeln! Diese Pauschalisierung sollte sich derjenige mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen (wo Du doch mit dieser Anspielung angefangen hast) der sie benutzt.

In meiner Zeit als Verkaufstrainer ist mir oft die Hutschnur geplatzt. Da meinen doch viele ihre eigenen Erfahrungen unbedingt auf die Bedürfnisse des Kunden zu stülpen, ob er sie benötigt oder nicht. Andere hat der Berater ja nicht. Gefragt wird auch nicht! Stichwort Bedarfsanalyse!

Im übrigen ist es meine erste Erwartung, nein, meine Voraussetzung, dass derjenige im Radladen, der mich Beraten darf, selbst Rad fährt. Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn der Schlachter Vegetarier ist . Ein Radladen muss da schon mit anderen Argumenten kommen ehe ich dort einkaufe! Z.B. die geschickte preisliche Gestaltung und auch der flexible Umgang mit selbiger! Ohne gefragt zu werden! DAS ist Kundenorientierung! In der Hinsicht gibt es sehr, sehr viele Möglichkeiten die der Einzelhandel einfach verpennt, weil ja der kurzfristige Profit an jedem Kunden so überaus wichtig ist. Kurzsichtiges Denken, sage ich! In anderen Geschäften wird das so gehandhabt. Da werden Prozente ohne zu handeln gegeben und so etwas ist gute Werbung! So etwas zeugt von höchster geschäftsmännischer Kompetenz.

Werbung beschränkt sich nicht nur allein auf den Druck von Flyer, oder dem Schalten von Anzeigen. Werbung besteht auch im Umgang mit dem Kunden. Da dürfen keine Patzer vor kommen. Wie kann es sein, dass hier im Forum schlecht über ein Geschäft gesprochen wird? Da sind Verkäufer am Werke die (Sie haben mein vollstes Mitleid) einfach so in den Verkauf gestellt worden sind mit den Worten "macht mal". Als einzige Voraussetzung bestand dort das Wissen über das Produkt und das Bedienen der Kasse. Das ist zu wenig! Es kann in jeder Situation freundlich mit dem Kunden umgegangen werden. Wenn der gegenteilige Eindruck bei dem Kunden haften bleibt sollte mal über eine Schulung in Sachen "Umgang mit Menschen" nachgedacht werden! Ein erfolgreiches Einzelhandelsunternehmen kann sich so einen Mangel eigentlich nicht leisten. Höchstens in der Provinz.


----------



## klemmi (6. November 2009)

Das stimmt... der Umgang mit Kunden ist oft auch für den Verkäufer nicht einfach wodurch schnell missverständnisse oder ähnliches vorkommen.
Oft werden Fehler vom Verkäufer gemacht aber es gibt auch oft Kunden welche sehr verbohrt auf etwas sind wovon sie sich aber nicht abbringen lassen.
Es ist ein schwieriges Unterfangen...da könnte man wieder ewig diskutieren und Standpunkte austauschen aber ich denke das passt nicht hier rein.

Mir ist es einfach nur wichtig, dass sich am besten jeder selber ein Bild von einem Laden macht und man sich nicht immer von manchen Posts im Forum blenden lässt.

Ja, Rad Art hat Cannondale und zwar eine ganze Menge... Es lohnt sich halt immer sich etwas anzuschauen und dann eine Meinung zu bilden


----------



## Lucky-Luke (6. November 2009)

Ja! Ein hoch auf sachdienliche Hinweise 

Mit nem Canni ist es leider schon zu spät..momentan. Hab ja nen anderes Schätzchen gefunden, hi hi...! Vorbei schauen ist aber mal drinn...mit angezogener Handbremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (6. November 2009)

Hier ist das 3D Höhenprofil meiner gestrigen Route zu sehen. Man beachte das rauf und runter im unteren Bildbereich => Jena.






Ich wollt eigentlich mal schauen, dass ich die Route am Samstag noch mal fahre. Wer ist dabei. Startzeit ist morgens nach dem aufstehen , irgendwann so zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr.

[tourguide]700[/tourguide]

Die bereinigte Streckenlänge liegt bei ca. 94 km.​


----------



## William Foster (6. November 2009)

94km sind schon fett, aber nur Straße? Ich versuche eigentlich, Asphalt zu meiden, so oft es nur geht.


----------



## klemmi (6. November 2009)

Bitte unbedingt vorbei schauen! Wer morgen Zeit hat ist herzlich eingeladen! Ich denke ich bin morgen dort zum fahren.


----------



## reispamps (6. November 2009)

@lucky: Meine Reifen und der Asphalt sind böse verfeindet.

@klemmi: Wo ist denn der Einstieg zum Trail am Ettersberg? Ist zwar nicht 
meine Hausrundengegend, aber man kann ja mal drüberrollen. 
Dein letzter Post bleibt mir inhaltlich verschlossen (vorbei, morgen, dort)


----------



## cappulino (6. November 2009)

Klemmi ... bitte mal hier vorbeischauen http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=141 

und auch mal dieses Dokument lesen http://www.dimb.de/services/idl-do.php?f=1&d=lf&k= 

dann klappts auch mit der Bauabnahme!


----------



## uniique (6. November 2009)

sooo, nun hab ich mal die erste kleinere Tour hinter mir mit, muss sagen das Bike fährt sich auf dem ersten "Blick" super, wippen gibts wenig wenn man die Dämpfer gut einstellt, naja Schaltung muss ich unbedingt noch einstellen, hinten und vorn, die Luftpumpe die ich mir heute in der Radscheune gekauft hab geht wohl irgendwie nicht so dolle oder ich bin zu blöd aufzupumpen naja alles in Allem, ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JTD_KEEPER (8. November 2009)

Hat nur einen Nachteil: Man ist zu schnell da wo man hin will 






Für unseren Flo war auch was dabei : ...nicht der Bagger...

zu was für einer tageszeit warst du in rothenstein?

glaub wir haben uns gesehen.​


----------



## Lucky-Luke (8. November 2009)

Das Bild hab ich um 13:04 Uhr aufgenommen! Ja, ich kann mich erinnern. Haben wir uns auf einer Brücke gesehen?...oder so?


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (8. November 2009)

wenn dir ein typ inner orangen trainingsjacke entgegengekommen ist. 

müsste am bahnübergang in rothenstein gewesen sein.


----------



## uniique (8. November 2009)

hoi, da ich mich ja nun auch erst mal nen bissel einfahre wollt ich mal fragen ob eigentlich noch Platz im Winterpokal Team ist, da ich ja doch so jeden Tag mindestens 2h mit dem Bike unterwegs bin


----------



## magic^desire (8. November 2009)

hi uniique frag doch mal ijones der sucht noch jemand für ein team ...

Die Teams müssen bis zum 15.11.2009 23:59 feststehen. Danach sind keine Änderungen an den Teamzusammensetzungen mehr möglich. Ohne Ausnahme!

vieleicht finden sich ja nocht 3 andere ... da das Team mit 5 Teilnehnmern voll ist :/

tut mir leid...

lg


----------



## erist.... (9. November 2009)

na was für eine geile diskusion . Hat einer lust mal meinen Job als Radlverkäufer zu machen? Ihr werdet sehen das sich ganz schnell eure Vorurteile aufheben besonders wenn damit gel verdienen muss. Was nicht heist das man den Kunden übers Ohr haut, nur das es eben nicht die tollen Bikes sind die uns überleben lassen, sonders die ganz einfachen. Ich glaube übrigens nicht das RadArt teurer ist als die anderen es gibt nun mal verkaufsempfehlungen vom Hersteller. Vielleicht sind sie bei anderen Sachen günstiger? Ob freundlich oder nicht dieses merkmal mus jeder für sich entscheiden aber mich kotzt es bei einigen auch an,kein Plan von der Sache aber alles im Netz kaufen und dann uns Händlern auf den Wecker gehen wenns nicht funzt. Die Realität sieht nämlich so aus das die die keine Ahnung haben fast immer im Netz kaufen und dann anrufen und Fragen wie denn die Flügelmutter (auch Schnellspanner genannt) fünktioniert. Es ist kein einzelfall es geht jeden Tag so. Und die 300 die uniique sparen will ist meisten in gewisser weise auch beim Händler drin man mus nur mal Fragen. Lucky hat übrigens gefragt )). Und das ein Händler seine Marken anpreist ist doch klar oder? Man mus sie ja nicht kaufen. Übrigens gibt es eigentlich im Fachhandel keine wirklich schlechte Marke mehr, kochen alle nur mit heisem Wasser.
Reine Geschmacks Sache.
Ich schließe mich dem Klemmi an )

Und nun ist wieder der Fall man hat endlich mal frei und was macht das Wetter, es pisst.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (9. November 2009)

erist.... schrieb:


> Hat einer lust mal meinen Job als Radlverkäufer zu machen?


Ja, gern!  Ich hoffe aber nicht, dass Du damit andeuten möchtest Du hörst dort auf  und sucht einen Nachfolger.



erist.... schrieb:


> Ihr werdet sehen das sich ganz schnell eure Vorurteile aufheben besonders wenn man damit Geld verdienen muss. Was nicht heist das man den Kunden übers Ohr haut, nur das es eben nicht die tollen Bikes sind die uns überleben lassen, sonders die ganz einfachen.


Ich versteh nicht ganz was Du damit ausdrücken möchtest. Ich hoffe aber nicht heraus zu hören, dass der Kunde der viel Geld ausgeben möchte/kann eine bessere Beratung verdient als derjenige der wenig ausgeben möchte/kann.

Die hochpreisigen Bikes könnten das Überleben sichern, nur muss das Konzept des Geschäftes auf Hochpreis ausgelegt sein und es müssen entsprechende Verkaufszahlen eintreffen. Die Marge ist sicherlich in Prozent am hochpreis Bike geringe, der Rohgewinn aber wieder höher. Du hast aber recht, mit dem Produkt für die breite Masse macht man auf Dauer mehr sicheres Kapital als mit hochpreis Bikes.


----------



## erist.... (9. November 2009)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Ja, gern!  Ich hoffe aber nicht, dass Du damit andeuten möchtest Du hörst dort auf  und sucht einen Nachfolger.
> Nein suche keinen Nachfolger müste schon jemand sein den ich nicht leiden kann damit ich ihm diesen job gebe.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ganz unrecht haste nicht nur zeigt die Realität ander Spuren.
1.Das hochpreisbike geht nie zum orginalpreis raus.
2.Hast du als Händler meisten den Größten Wartungs und rep.Aufwand meistens kostenlos für den Kunden. viel Technick viel kaputt und viele Kilometer vom Kunden.
3. Wir leben im Osten


----------



## Lucky-Luke (9. November 2009)

erist.... schrieb:


> 1.Das hochpreisbike geht nie zum orginalpreis raus.
> 2.Hast du als Händler meisten den Größten Wartungs und rep.Aufwand meistens kostenlos für den Kunden. viel Technick viel kaputt und viele Kilometer vom Kunden.



2. Ja, da hatte ich auch grad dran denken müssen. Das glaub ich!


----------



## uniique (9. November 2009)

@erist

naja, ob nun teuer oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen,  nur kann man seinen Unmut über Versandbikes auch anders ausdrücken oder dem Kunden erst gar nicht mitteilen  vor allem auch wenn man bedenkt, dass einer, der ein Versandbike kauft, so wie ich, andere Sachen im Laden kauft, wie ich zB. Pedalen, Dämpferpumpe, Dremo, Licht, Handschuhe da kommt auch nicht wenig zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (9. November 2009)

aber in welchen laden geh ich lieber als Kunde? wo ich nett behandelt werde, und das gefühl habe willkommen zu sein oder in einen  wo wenn ich anfange fragen zu stellen man mir das gefühl giebt "was für nen vollidiot"...

es wird sicher genug leute geben die kommen gucken und wieder gehen, und warscheinlich auch genug klug*******r... aber alle sind devinitiv nicht so.
und ganz ehrlich man merkt schon ob ein verkäufer daran interessiert ist nur sein zeug an den mann/frau zu bekommen oder ob da echtes Interesse besteht einem zu sich passende Sachen/Bikes zu verkaufen. Auserdem giebt es da auch noch die Menschliche Chemie die auch zwichen Händler und Kunde stimmen muss... ist also ech nicht alles so einfach  

Ich glaube diese Diskusion kann man bis ins Unendliche vertiefen, und die 
beiden Seiten werden nie bereit sein nur Ansatzweise nach zu geben.
Von dem her schlag ich vor das Thema einfach mal so wie es ist stehen zu lassen. Können wir uns jetzt wieder dem Thema zuwenden um das hier eigentlich sonst immer ging ??? 

Biken, Fun und gute Laune ???


----------



## uniique (9. November 2009)

ach ich hab doch immer gute Laune  ok mit dem Biken war heute wohl nix, Mistwetter war das grml


----------



## derausweimar (10. November 2009)

magic^desire schrieb:


> aber in welchen laden geh ich lieber als Kunde? wo ich nett behandelt werde, und das gefühl habe willkommen zu sein oder in einen  wo wenn ich anfange fragen zu stellen man mir das gefühl giebt "was für nen vollidiot"...
> 
> es wird sicher genug leute geben die kommen gucken und wieder gehen, und warscheinlich auch genug klug*******r... aber alle sind devinitiv nicht so.
> und ganz ehrlich man merkt schon ob ein verkäufer daran interessiert ist nur sein zeug an den mann/frau zu bekommen oder ob da echtes Interesse besteht einem zu sich passende Sachen/Bikes zu verkaufen. Auserdem giebt es da auch noch die Menschliche Chemie die auch zwichen Händler und Kunde stimmen muss... ist also ech nicht alles so einfach
> ...



Hau, Jane haben gesprochen, mit weiser Zunge... 

Ich schließe mich dem an... Lasst uns wieder übers Biken schreiben. Wir können eh nichts ändern. 

...

Für alle die nicht genug bekommen... MACHT DOCH N NÖRGEL&HEUL-FORUM AUF!!!  (oder schaut mal unter www.ichfindimmerwaszumnöhlen.de.vu)...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (10. November 2009)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier jemand das letzte Wort haben wollte


----------



## derausweimar (10. November 2009)

wer ich??? nöööö


----------



## uniique (10. November 2009)

ja du  wer sonst, oder ich?


----------



## cappulino (10. November 2009)

ich mag meinen bikehändler, ist schon fast als mein zweitwohnsitz angemeldet!


----------



## uniique (10. November 2009)

und welcher ist das wenn ich mal so dreist fragen darf?


----------



## cappulino (10. November 2009)

reispamps nannte ihn bereits ... in der scheune mit den rädern sind die jungs zuhause ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uniique (10. November 2009)

achso, ja da war ich letztens auch, die Leute da sind recht nett, nur das Sortiment find ich etwas zu klein, aber naja man kann ja nicht alles haben


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (11. November 2009)

Ich bestell mein Zeug immer online.

es ist nun mal ein unterschied ob ich z.B. fÃ¼r eine SLX kurbel 79 â¬ oder 130 â¬ zahle.

was ich allerdings nicht verstehe. warum die bike shops mit werkstatt ihr monopol nicht nutzen.

einer seits heulen sie rum, dass sie onlinepreise nicht halten kÃ¶nnen. anderseits zahle ich fÃ¼r laufrÃ¤der auswuchten und fetten, gerade mal 9 â¬ und bekomme noch 2 schrauben getaucht und neue kÃ¤ppschen fÃ¼r die schaltzÃ¼ge. 

da hab ich dann schon 15 â¬ gegeben weil ich ein schlechtes gewissen hatte.  

oder 4 â¬ fÃ¼r steuersatz einpressen und gabel kÃ¼rzen???

verstehe ich nicht


----------



## William Foster (13. November 2009)

JTD_KEEPER schrieb:


> für laufräder auswuchten und fetten, gerade mal 9 
> ...
> oder 4  für steuersatz einpressen und gabel kürzen??? verstehe ich nicht



Wie lange dauern diese Arbeiten bei einem Fachmann? Und wieviel bekommst Du denn pro Stunde bei welcher Arbeit?


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (13. November 2009)

William Foster schrieb:


> Wie lange dauern diese Arbeiten bei einem Fachmann? Und wieviel bekommst Du denn pro Stunde bei welcher Arbeit?



Wie lange braucht der Elektriker und was kostet der?
Wie lange braucht der Fernsehmann und was kostet der?
Wie lange braucht der Telekom-Mann und was kostet der?
Wie lange braucht der Schlüsseldienst und was kostet der?
Wie lange braucht der Heizungsmann und was kostet der?

merkste was?


----------



## William Foster (14. November 2009)

Na ja, zumindest kann ich mir vorstellen, warum die fürs Einpressen "nur" 4 Euro haben wollen.


----------



## magic^desire (16. November 2009)

na was macht ihr den jetzt so wo tie tage kürzer werden gegen euer kondiabbau problem ? ...

damits nicht langweilig wird ... lg die jane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (16. November 2009)

Augen zu und durch bis zum 21.12.


----------



## magic^desire (17. November 2009)

wir ja aber was ist mit den anderen ?


----------



## s0nx (17. November 2009)

ich fahre auch bei regen kleine ründchen , keine marathons .. aber min eine halbe stunde kann man problemlos fahren


----------



## derausweimar (17. November 2009)

uuuhh ein neuer hier... HALLO!!! Willkommen im Forum!!!!


----------



## s0nx (17. November 2009)

halli hallo , ja bin erst seit kurzem hier im forum angemeldet  .. und es ist ein prima forum !!


----------



## magic^desire (17. November 2009)

ja devinitiv  willkomen un unserer mitte


----------



## uniique (17. November 2009)

ja wie mein Bruder schon sagt, im Regen wenns nieselt gehts  obwohl ich ja eher abgeneigt bin gegen Fahren im Regen wegen fehlender Regenkleidung


----------



## derausweimar (17. November 2009)

Na klasse... eine "Bruderschaft" ist also auch mit von der Party... Spitze... nen "Don" haben wir auch schon... kicher...


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (18. November 2009)

das bissel regen. ich fahr jeden tag mindesten 30 km. 

gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung 

man findet auch viele neue freunde bei dem wetter ... z.B. der typ von der waschanlage


----------



## reispamps (18. November 2009)

Schön wars heute früh. Nass nur von unten heraufspritzend.



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ijones (18. November 2009)

@reispamps: Schickes Bild


----------



## uniique (18. November 2009)

JTD_KEEPER schrieb:


> gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung



so isses, und da ich die noch nicht habe werde ich den Regen vermeiden


----------



## murmel2 (25. November 2009)

soo mein Radl ist nun auch fast (kommen noch andere Reifen und Griffe) fertig und wird heute das erste mal getestet. Bin also wieder für Touren zu haben


----------



## klemmi (25. November 2009)

Feeeeett... na da freu ich mich doch schon auf nachher 

Das Wetter ist ja mal sowas von geil... ich muss mich schon zurückhalten nicht noch schnell ne Rennradrunde zu fahren


----------



## magic^desire (26. November 2009)

ja das Wetter war echt Fett  war so zu sagen ne art zwang 
bin auch noch mal für nen ründchen aufs bike gestiegen 

lg jane


----------



## derausweimar (26. November 2009)

@ Murmel... sehr hübsch geworden!!!!!!


----------



## s0nx (26. November 2009)

war gestern auch 2 1/2 h unterwegs gewesen mit dem bike , das einzig nervige war der wahnsinnige wind .. da pustet es manchmal einem von der straße


----------



## s0nx (26. November 2009)

ups doppelpost


----------



## Zoda (26. November 2009)

ach wenn du nur von der straße gepustet wirst gehts ja, fahr mal in jena auf der hori, da is das wegpusten nen bissel kritischer, links fels rechts ist nix... da musste gradeaus fahrn....

hat wer bock am samstag mit ne runde zum riecheimer und noch nen bissel weiter von erfurt aus zu drehen? ich würde gern um 12 rum in erfurt losfahrn, damit es net so spät wird... ich will recht ruhig fahrn also denk das wir wieder in erfurt sind wenns dunkel wird... werden ca 50 km mit 700-800 hm...

sacht bescheit...

greetz zoda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s0nx (26. November 2009)

heut wars auch anfangs ziemlich windig , aber später dann gings eigentlich .. ich und mein bruder waren heute auch auf den riecheimer , bin da mit dem mtb noch nie gewesen .. man da gehts ja fast nur bergauf .. aber bei mir ist die grenze gesetzt bei 2h oder mal knapp 3h mtb , danach hab ich keine kraft und luft mehr.


----------



## Zoda (26. November 2009)

ja des kenn ich, aber bergauf is gut, was man bergauf fährt kann man auch wieder runter fahrn, wenn möglich auf schön steilen verblockten trails wo man die bremsen auf ihre standfestigkeit testen kann... das wichtigste am in der gruppe fahrn ist sein eigenes tempo durchzusetzen (nach unten), sonst hält man nich lange durch...


----------



## reispamps (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich eröffne mal wieder ein Rätsel.
 Murmel darf aber nicht mitmachen, er ist schon eingeweiht 

Also gebt euch Mühe!


----------



## murmel2 (1. Dezember 2009)

Schade  Sieht aber sehr gut aus!


----------



## derausweimar (1. Dezember 2009)

hmmm so nen Rahmen kenn ich nicht... da Anordnung vom Hinterbau ist mir Fremd... Muss aber schon älter sein. hat kein austauschbares Schaltauge... Nette Farbe... Gerade bei dir Reis... Wäre da nicht Waldtarn oder besser Braun besser???


----------



## cappulino (2. Dezember 2009)

die farbe ... ist doch passend zur bikewintersaison ausgewählt, in dunkler farbe würde das bike doch sofort auffallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (2. Dezember 2009)

Also, der Rahmen ist funkelnagelneu. Nix alt, dafür recht selten in Deutschland. 
Wenn ihr drüber nachdenkt, warum auswechselbare Schaltaugen eingeführt wurden, kommt ihr der Lösung ein Stück näher.

Zur Farbe: Ich dachte mir, muss ja nicht wieder schwarz sein, ausserdem hätte der schwarze Rahmen goldene Decals gehabt, grenzwertig


----------



## Zoda (2. Dezember 2009)

sieht aus wie chromo... sieht auf jeden fall extravagant aus, ich hoff du fährst du kiste dann auch nich das du es nur aufbaust um es ins wohnzimmer zu stellen...


----------



## reispamps (2. Dezember 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> sieht aus wie chromo...


Richtig, damit hat sich das Rätsel doch schonmal um einiges vereinfacht.


Zoda schrieb:


> sieht auf jeden fall extravagant aus, ...


Naja, übertreibt mal nicht. Aber die Möglichkeit 2.5-er Schlappen in den Rahmen reinzuschieben macht aus einem Hardtail fast ein Fully 


Zoda schrieb:


> ... ich hoff du fährst du kiste dann auch nich das du es nur aufbaust um es ins wohnzimmer zu stellen...


Hmm, macht sich auf jeden Fall schonmal schön im Wohnzimmer mit den ersten Teilen dran. Aber es wird schon seinen Dreck zu schlucken bekommen, keine Angst.


----------



## not.the.one (2. Dezember 2009)

Oh, ein inbred in der Nachbarschaft!
Aber Schaltauge statt langen Ausfallenden an ´nem on one... das ist ja schon irgendwie Blasphemie.


----------



## reispamps (2. Dezember 2009)

Ein Singlespeeder im Haushalt reich halt 

Bastelstunde verschiebt sich um (mind.) 2 Wochen, ein Radladen hat 
Mist gebaut, Rahmen ist halbwegs Schrott (nach einem Tag  ). Taiwan liefert erst in 2
Wochen. Vielleicht lässt sich ein 456-er in Orange rausschlagen.

Ich bau morgen erstmal wieder die Werkstatt ab un(d )gedulde 
(@cappulino) mich.

Falls jemand Vorschläge für eine leichte, dennoch bezahlbare Sattelstütze 
in 27.2 in >=400mm *NICHT Carbon* hat, immer her damit.

So weit so schlecht
das Reiskorn


----------



## Zoda (2. Dezember 2009)

syntace p6 in plaste hält bei mir super, und ich fahr glaub ich unfreundlicher als du, aber die gibts ja auch in alu und der stützenkopf von syntace is meiner meinung nahc bisher ungeschlagen...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (3. Dezember 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> Falls jemand Vorschläge für eine leichte, dennoch bezahlbare Sattelstütze
> in 27.2 in >=400mm *NICHT Carbon* hat, immer her damit.



http://cgi.ebay.de/RooX-Sattelstuet...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item53dcb567e0

Sowas vielleicht? Hab bei dem vor ner Zeit auch bestellt. Sehr schnell, sehr gut!


----------



## derausweimar (3. Dezember 2009)

ich hätte da noch eine alte SYNCROSS ... ALU in Schwarz....


----------



## reispamps (3. Dezember 2009)

Plaste fällt raus, weil das Ding mein Gewicht zu halten hat, und am Hardtail sicherlich einiges mehr zu leiden hat. Ausserdem würde sie preislich fast schon den Rahmen toppen.
Die Roox fällt raus weil kein setback.
In welchem Zustand ist die Syncros? Hat sie setback?

der reis


----------



## Zoda (3. Dezember 2009)

von NC17 gibts noch eine(frag mich jetz nich wie die heißt, musste mal auf der website schauen), wiegt ca 270g und kostet was bei 40 euro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (3. Dezember 2009)

... die Syncros soll was haben???... ... fast wie neu nur halt in Schwarz


----------



## reispamps (3. Dezember 2009)

Setback soll sie haben, also Versatz nach hinten, manchmal auch gekröpft genannt. Mach mal einen Preisvorschlag per PM.


----------



## murmel2 (3. Dezember 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> Ein Singlespeeder im Haushalt reich halt
> 
> Bastelstunde verschiebt sich um (mind.) 2 Wochen, ein Radladen hat
> Mist gebaut, Rahmen ist halbwegs Schrott (nach einem Tag  ).



Was ist denn passiert??


----------



## derausweimar (3. Dezember 2009)

ja genau sag mal was los war...


----------



## reispamps (4. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt bestimmte Stellen wo man den Rahmen nicht in den Montageständer klemmt. Zum Beispiel da, wo eine Schaltzugöse ist.
Knack, Öse hinüber und das Rohr hat ne schicke Beule.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (4. Dezember 2009)

Chris...


----------



## reispamps (4. Dezember 2009)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Chris...



Was? Ich war es nicht!


----------



## derausweimar (4. Dezember 2009)

Wo bei wir dann wieder bei kompetenten Personal wären....


----------



## William Foster (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du willst, dass etwas erledigt wird - mach es selbst!

_Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (4. Dezember 2009)

William Foster schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, dass etwas erledigt wird - mach es selbst!
> 
> _Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg_



Da hast du für die meisten Fälle schon Recht aber manche Sachen würde ich auch nicht selber machen. Erstens weil mir oft das Werkzeug fehlt und zweitens auch das Können... . Beispielsweise Planfräsen


----------



## reispamps (4. Dezember 2009)

In meinem Fall wäre es Tretlagergewinde nachschneiden gewesen.
Werkstatt ist wieder abgebaut, schade, aber wenigstens wieder ein wenig 
Ordnung im Zimmer


----------



## cappulino (5. Dezember 2009)

Endlich mal ordentlich Licht am Bike!


----------



## derausweimar (5. Dezember 2009)

klasse... damit fällt man nie im Leben auf...


----------



## derausweimar (14. Dezember 2009)

uhhh haaa na hier ist ja viel los!!! Wadden los Leute??? Stress zu Weihnachten????


----------



## ijones (16. Dezember 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> uhhh haaa na hier ist ja viel los!!! Wadden los Leute??? Stress zu Weihnachten????



Es sieht so aus, als seien einige fleißig am basteln.. Andere nutzten den Winter auch mal ohne Zweirad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (16. Dezember 2009)

WOW... sieht ja cool aus!!!!....


----------



## murmel2 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin heut mal ne kleine Tour gefahren um zu schauen wie sich 2,5er Minions im Schnee schlagen...
Ging übern Kötsch zum Paulinturm über Hetschburg nach Legefeld und dann rein nach Weimar. Nichts Großes, hat aber Spaß gemacht


----------



## s0nx (16. Dezember 2009)

und wie schlagen sich die 2.5 minions ? .. ich fahre noch mit meinen nobbi nic und rocket ron .. bisher konnt ich nicht festellen das die irgendwie schlecht wären , aber es liegt ja auch bis jetzt kaum schnee auf den wegen.


----------



## murmel2 (16. Dezember 2009)

Mann merkt schon das die reifen eher für Freeride und Dh gedacht sind. Auf Asphalt und festgefrorenen Feldfegen wie man sie z.Z. viel findet, rollen sie nicht besonders gut. Wenn dann im Wald ein bisschen lockerer Boden, Laub und Matsch kommt, hat man schon sehr guten Grip. Hatte bei den aktuellen Bedingungen ein sehr sicheres Gefühl. Aber eigentlich hab ich diese Reifen eher fürn bikepark etc vorgesehen.
Wenn hibike nun endlich mal meine 2,35er Highroller liefert, kann ich dann da auch noch was zum direkten Vergleich.sagen..


----------



## magic^desire (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiel ja immer mehr mit dem Gedanken mir Winterbereifung fürs Bike zu zu legen  ... weil seien wir ehrlich rolle auf dauer ist öde  na mal schauen ... in den nächsten 4 wochen wird das eh nichts werden aber ab Februar... wer weiß wer weiß ... 

@weimaraner da geb ich dir voll recht ist ziemlich ziemlich ruhig hier...

@ijons ich hoffe ich komme in den nächsten tagen auch in den genuss von tief und powderschnee  liegt ja diereckt vor der haustür in 1724 Meter Höhe 

so seid dan auch mal lieb gegrüßt aus der Ferne ...


----------



## cappulino (16. Dezember 2009)

welche haustür?


----------



## reispamps (17. Dezember 2009)

So, ich habe fertig  Mein monochromatischer Chromoly-Horst:











Sorry für den Sattel


----------



## Lucky-Luke (17. Dezember 2009)




----------



## derausweimar (17. Dezember 2009)

sieht nett aus... warst damit auch schon auf der Waage????


----------



## cappulino (17. Dezember 2009)

... aber: Schnellspanner vorn bitte auf die linke Seite, damit er sich unterm Tauchrohr langschlängelt und am besten gleich noch in schwarz - haste nicht? Na da red ich mal mit Weihnachtsmann!  Den Spacerturm würde ich halbieren und einen kürzeren Vorbau anbringen ... evtl. mit einem höheren Neigungswinkel, sieht für mich bissl "gestreckt" aus die ganze Sache.

Wieso Waage? Das soll fahren und nicht fliegen! 

Allways have a good ride & happy trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (17. Dezember 2009)

Ahh, der Cappu hats gesehen, ich habs gestern auch schon Abend schon befürchtet.

Erste Fahrt zur Arbeit sagt: Sorry für den Vorbau und den Spacer-Turm, das geht so nicht.
Schnellspanner kommen in schwarz vom Fully dran, an dem sehen die silbernen dann auch besser aus. 
Warum der an die andere Seite soll, versteh ich einfach nicht. 
Das mit dem Schlängeln schon garnicht, rechts hats auch ein Tauchrohr. 
2 Gründe warum es so ist wie es ist:
1. Ich verbrenn mir nicht die Pfoten wenn ich mal das Rad raushole und die Scheibe noch heiss ist.
2. Das Verlustrisiko für die Reboundschraube ist minimiert.

Aber vielleicht erklärt mir ja jemand das Coole am Schlängeln 

Gewicht, hmm, schwer, nicht unter 11 denke ich. Vielleicht noch schlimmer.
Lenk- und Sitzbereich bieten noch massig Optimierungsbedarf, aber erstmal muss 
ich schauen was passt.


----------



## murmel2 (17. Dezember 2009)

Wirklich schönes Rad! Sieht man vorallem nicht so oft. Kann mich meinen Vorrednern aber nur anschließen- Spacerturm und Vorbau gefallen nicht so 
Was ist denn das hinten für ein Reifen?


----------



## reispamps (17. Dezember 2009)

Ja, nun reitet nicht alle noch 100-mal drauf rum 
Der Spacerturm wird aber nicht viel kleiner werden, das Steuerohr ist 
nur 105mm. Das muss ein wenig kompensiert werden. damit ich nicht wie
auf einem Renner drauf liege. Hmm, wenn der VRO Stem mal net so teuer wäre 

Hinten hält gerade ein Ardent her, bis wir von dir hören wie die 
Highroller laufen.


----------



## murmel2 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ardent in 2,4 hatte ich auch überlegt . Der ist aber auch ziehmlich teuer. Bin echt gespannt wie die highroller sich machen. Mit nobbys hatte ich dauernd Platten


----------



## reispamps (17. Dezember 2009)

Mein Ardent ist in 2.25.
Der Nobby ist halt über und hat nur 150km runter, der wird erstmal gefahren bis zum bitteren Ende.


----------



## cappulino (17. Dezember 2009)

Funktion ist das eine ... aber es darf auch schön sein


----------



## magic^desire (17. Dezember 2009)

Verlesen!


----------



## magic^desire (18. Dezember 2009)

cappulino schrieb:


> welche haustür?


Du bist ja nur neidisch  aber es ist echt schön und die kolegen seins a super  

Und was den vorherigen beitrag angeht... Mit dem handy ist manches nicht so einfach ... Also nicht verlesen...


Servas mitenand


----------



## reispamps (18. Dezember 2009)

cappulino schrieb:


> Funktion ist das eine ... aber es darf auch schön sein



Das Ding soll spannen und nicht schön sein. Wird eh nur dreckig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s0nx (18. Dezember 2009)

also heute mal bei richtigen schnee wetter unterwegs gewesen , also der nobbi hat vorne kaum grip .. der rocket ron hinten schon eher .. aber eigentlich egal , macht auch so laune im winter zu fahren.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (18. Dezember 2009)

Wenn mal wieder das Weiße auf dem Boden liegt, kann ich einfach nicht widerstehen. Kann ich das eigentlich auch in die Bewertung Winterpokal eintragen? Alternative Sportarten?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoTJ12AK2Og"]YouTube- Audi A6 Quattro im Schnee[/ame]


----------



## cappulino (18. Dezember 2009)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Wenn mal wieder das Weiße auf dem Boden liegt, kann ich einfach nicht widerstehen. Kann ich das eigentlich auch in die Bewertung Winterpokal eintragen? Alternative Sportarten?



Wenn das als alternative Sportart zählt, kommt ihr aufm schnellsten Weg zum Stausee Hohenfelden ... dann wird im 4er Drift das Wochenende in Quattrolympische Winterspiele verwandelt und wir fahren zwischendurch nur zur Tanke um Gas nachzufüllen und Milchkaffee aufzutanken, wenn euer Taschengeld dann alle ist, sollten wir Erste in der Wertung sein! 
Ach ja, auch die Ringe sind ne Kunst für sich - das geht kleiner und als 8. Um fremde Autos kreiseln ist grob fahrlässig!  Das geht auch ordentlich mit größerem Spaßfaktor und anständig Sound! 

PS: Ich hab heute schon meine 4 Ringe in den Schnee gezaubert


----------



## Lucky-Luke (18. Dezember 2009)

cappulino schrieb:


> Ach ja, auch die Ringe sind ne Kunst für sich - das geht kleiner und als 8. Um fremde Autos kreiseln ist grob fahrlässig!  Das geht auch ordentlich mit größerem Spaßfaktor und anständig Sound!



Ich wusste nicht, dass Du so eine schwere Zeit durch machst . Seh das ganze mal bisschen locker!


----------



## cappulino (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin doch locker!  Nur sollte von solchen Aktionen keine Gefährdung Unbeteiligter ausgehen...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (18. Dezember 2009)

Man man man, da glaubt auch einer an die Überschriften in der Bildzeitung! Du siehst doch nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt aus der Realität die dort auf dem Platz geherrscht hat, wie willst Du darüber urteilen. Oder wolltest Du nur eine allgemein gültige Empfehlung aussprechen wie z.B. "Keine Macht den Drogen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (18. Dezember 2009)

Soo hier ist der Kameramann...   ohh man oh man... Hey, Cappo...
Also da war keine, nicht mal eine Spur von Gefährdung... selbst das Auto was da kam, hat was mitbekommen... der Parkplatz war LEER von Menschen... Wenn hier jemand Moralapostel spielt, hat er das Forum knapp verfehlt. Klar, ist immer das Hirn mit dabei!!! Aber Spass muss sein!!!... und die Fläche war mehr als Ausreichend... Wenn du aber selber deine Runden gedreht bist, reg dich nicht auf, Film es und lass es andere Wissen!!!! 

Slide on snow, and rock the show


----------



## reispamps (18. Dezember 2009)

Jungs, Weihnachten naht und ihr legt hier
eine latente Agressivität an den Tag.
Zum Kotzen, meiner indiskutablen Meinung nach!


----------



## derausweimar (19. Dezember 2009)

nee alles Harmlos gemeint!!! Ist doch das Fest der Freunde!!! Also Ball flach halten und LÄCHELN!!!!


----------



## magic^desire (19. Dezember 2009)

da muss ich reisie mal recht geben... das hier ist ein Forum ... und was macht man in einem Forum? Meiner Meinung nach dient diese Einrichtung um seine Meinung zu äusern.

Also muss man(n) sich da gleich angegriffen fühlen? Eigendlich nicht... glaub ich zumindest

...  in diesem sinne habd euch lieb und gehabt euch wohl!!!


----------



## derausweimar (19. Dezember 2009)

... ok ...

Kuschelmodus an...

Alle zusammen geknuddelt...

Kuschelmodus aus...

so alle wieder Normal???...


----------



## derausweimar (19. Dezember 2009)

hey Luke... das machen wir aber nochmal!!!!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (20. Dezember 2009)

magic^desire schrieb:


> da muss ich reisie mal recht geben... das hier ist ein Forum ... und was macht man in einem Forum? Meiner Meinung nach dient diese Einrichtung um seine Meinung zu äußern.
> 
> Also muss man(n) sich da gleich angegriffen fühlen? Eigentlich nicht... glaub ich zumindest



Zwischen einer Meinung und einem Urteil ist aber ein Unterschied. Möchtest Du für eine Gefährdung anderer verurteilt werden, wo keine Gefährdung vorlag? Ich glaube kaum.


----------



## derausweimar (20. Dezember 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> ... ok ...
> 
> Kuschelmodus an...
> 
> ...



... Das war ERNST gemeint... Also los... Cappo Luke... jetzt ist Schluss... 

Zur nor gibt es n Wett-driften an einen Ort eurer Wahl und nur ICH bin Schiedsrichter...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (20. Dezember 2009)

Oooohhh Leute, nun macht doch mal Schluss mit dem geschreibsel! Es ist doch alles schon geschrieben worden. Ich versteh nicht was da jetzt weiter bewertet wird! Niemand ist hier böse mit irgend jemanden. Cappu hat was geschrieben, ich hab geantwortet, Chris wollte auch was schreiben...jetzt ist gut!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (20. Dezember 2009)

Man das ist ja peinlich. Ich hab das Video jetzt gelöscht, was man sich da alles anhören muss...unglaublich. Da wird über den Driftwinkel gelabert, über den Sound, die Kamaraführung und was weiß ich noch. Über You Tube kommen da Nachrichten zusammen...hammerhart!
Und Jane, ich bin ganz ruhig während ich das hier schreibe. Bitte keine falschen Vermutungen äußern. Das wird dem nicht gerecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (20. Dezember 2009)

wie jetzt???? Das Vid ist draußen???? 

Böse Modus... EIN

grrrrrrr...

Böse Modus AUS


Schade... Hätte gerne hier drinne gehabt... Naja, bei sooo viel Anklang...
Stellt doch alle mal Vids rein... mal sehen was bei raus kommt!!!!


----------



## magic^desire (20. Dezember 2009)

ich dachte wir wären erwachsene leute die nicht jeden scheiß in der öffentlichkeit austragen müssen... wir sind ein team ... oder nicht?
das macht mich echt traurig  kaum bin ich weg passiert sowas....


----------



## derausweimar (20. Dezember 2009)

die Welt ist halt doch Voll von Spaßbremsen...


----------



## derausweimar (20. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube es wird Zeit das Thema zu wechseln... 

ICH FANG MAL AN:

Kenne jemand n Mittel gegen eingefrorene Klickis???? Hatte das auf der letzten fahrt... kam nicht mehr raus... erst nach 6 - 7 Versuchen...


Eure Meinung und Urteile bitte Öffentlich oder per PN 

Kritiken bitte per PN... 

schönen Abend noch.... eurer Flo


----------



## Lucky-Luke (20. Dezember 2009)

Schuhe, die sich schneller vom Fuß lösen!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (20. Dezember 2009)

​


----------



## derausweimar (20. Dezember 2009)

... Mit Sandalen zu fahren ist für mich im Winter nicht drin... und auch sonst nicht...


----------



## reispamps (21. Dezember 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> ...
> Kennt jemand ein Mittel gegen eingefrorene Klickis???? Hatte das auf der letzten Fahrt... kam nicht mehr raus... erst nach 6 - 7 Versuchen...
> 
> Eure Meinung und Urteile bitte öffentlich oder per PN
> ...



Mal Männerpedale probiert? 

Gedriftet wird nur auf 2 Rädern mit Muskelantrieb, der Rest ist für [put your favorite subject of hate here].

So, Stahl und 29-er im Schnee. Schönen 4. Advent gehabt?


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (21. Dezember 2009)

derausweimar schrieb:


> ich glaube es wird Zeit das Thema zu wechseln...
> 
> ICH FANG MAL AN:
> 
> ...



ähhhmmm ÖL? .... bei 56er SPD die hintere Raste kurz abwischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (21. Dezember 2009)

Flo: Clickies im Winter find ich uncool  die Pedale ziehen die Wärme ausm Schuh und damit über die Sohle ausm Fuß. Man muss sie schon sehr locker einstellen um schnell rauszukommen. 
Irgendwann wollen Sie genauso Winterstarre einnehmen wie manch anderes Bauteil. Schau mal in die Bike vom März 2009 da gabs einen Bericht "Wintertransalp" über die Auswirkungen der Clickies "blaue Zehen" und hier gibts unsere Erfahrung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370933&page=3&highlight=Winter-Transalp 

Matthias: Lass uns mal zusammen mit den rAudis im Schnee spielen  diese Woche Zeit? Am liebsten heute abend gegen 21 Uhr!?

@All nein wir brauchen keine Friedenspfeife, wir haben uns immernoch lieb!


----------



## derausweimar (21. Dezember 2009)

JTD_KEEPER schrieb:


> ähhhmmm ÖL? .... bei 56er SPD die hintere Raste kurz abwischen



ÖL??? ... Stimmt mit dem Öl nicht Sparsam sein...hmmm muss ich mal probieren... wenn es nicht klappt, kommen normale Pedalen für den Winter drauf...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (21. Dezember 2009)

cappulino schrieb:


> Matthias: Lass uns mal zusammen mit den rAudis im Schnee spielen  diese Woche Zeit? Am liebsten heute abend gegen 21 Uhr!?



Ne, definitiv nicht. So oft wie ich jetzt spielen war, könnte ich das Hauptberuflich machen. Wenn Du aber ne STHZ hast, mit kleiner Zusatzbatterie könnte ich mich überreden lassen . Meine hab ich im Verdacht schlapp gemacht zu haben. Das würd ich gern mal mit einer fitten testen!


----------



## cappulino (21. Dezember 2009)

STHZ = Standheizung? Bei mir is vorn leider kein Platz mehr für so´n Schickimicki  ist zwar ne chice Ledercouch drin aber ansonsten doch ein Sportwagen ... der ne klassische Warmlaufphase hat.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi hi...und die Warmlaufphase ist bestimmt nicht zu knapp! Na dann werd ich mal zum ATU (Altteileumlackierer) und die ein wenig mit Fachfragen löchern.


----------



## reispamps (21. Dezember 2009)

Ist jetzt ein Autoforum, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (23. Dezember 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


>



Sieht gut aus! Fährt sich hoffentlich auch genauso gut.
Ich war die letzte Woche auch 2mal im Schnee unterwegs und muss sagen das dass wirklich Spaß macht! Nachdem ich aber gestern und heut mein Rad zerlegt und gereinigt hab, trau ich mich bei der aktuellen Matschepampe nicht raus ...


----------



## magic^desire (24. Dezember 2009)

also ich wünsche mal allen eine ruhige und besinnliche weihnacht und bedanke mich für ein echt super schöne zeit  auf das ihr reich beschenkt werdet (nicht nur matriel  ) 

und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr auf das es seinem vorgänger alle ehre macht...

in diesem sinne *hab euch lieb*

lg jane


----------



## tobi_h (26. Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen,
nachdem ich schon länger mitlese, wollte ich mich mal vorstellen - vielleicht fährt man ja mal zusammen? 
Ich bin Tobi, Anfang vierzig, und seit Herbst mit dem 29er Gary Fisher unterwegs, das man z.B. auch hier http://http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6661923&postcount=960
sieht, und im Gelände noch ziemlich blutiger Anfänger.  Bisher fahre ich viel alleine und arbeite an Kraft und Kondition, so auch heute: Ilmtal 'raus bis Mellingen, über Öttern, Buchfart und Hetschburg, das Hengstbachtal hoch, Legefeld, Gelmeroda, in's Kirschbachtal - es liegen im Schatten immer noch ziemlich viele Eisplatten, und im Wald hat's etwas Holz hingelegt die Tage, deswegen hat das alles etwas länger gedauert, aber der knackig blaue Himmel und die gute Sicht haben entschädigt. 
Jenu, das zum Strassenzustandsbericht - bis die Tage, Gruss,
tobi...


----------



## magic^desire (26. Dezember 2009)

hallo Tobi und willkommen in der runde  schöne strecke die du da hin gelegt hast  war das nur straße oder hast dich auch kurtzweilig auch mal in den wald verkrochen ??? lg jane


----------



## magic^desire (26. Dezember 2009)

impresion der wahlheimat ...
http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/2020/3alwgcju_jpg.htm

lg vom arlberg


----------



## tobi_h (26. Dezember 2009)

Hei Jane,

schick hast du es da!  

Mit dem Strassenanteil versuch' ich etwas sparsam zu sein, und wenn's nur ist, um meinen Stout am Vorderrad zu schonen...  nach Mellingen 'raus ist die Hälfte Feldweg, und der war ziemlich eisig - also bin ich lieber gleich auf dem Grasrand gefahren - durch Mellingen Richtung Magdala, und dann rechts über's Feld zu den Brücken, und ab da im Wald, bis Hetschburg - ab Buchfart dann den Töpferweg. In Hetschburg muss man zum Queren auch kurz Strasse mitnehmen, aber in's Hengstbachtal und bis nach Legefeld hoch ging's auch im Wald...  In Legefeld hatte ich dann aber die Schnauze voll, und bin bis Gelmeroda Radweg gefahren - das Stück bis in's Kirschbachtal 'runter dann wieder über die Felder, da war dann auch frei. 
Prinzipiell ist mir mehr Wald lieber, aber bei dem Wetter gerade, bzw. bei den Bodenverhältnissen, ist es mir, vor allem alleine, zu riskant - wenn's wieder weniger Eis hat bin ich auch wieder zwischen Blankenhain und Bad Berka unterwegs, und lass' mir vom Pamps neue Sachen zeigen, wenn er mag... 

Gruss in die Runde,

tobi...


----------



## cappulino (26. Dezember 2009)

Der Pamps hat bei mir noch ne große Runde tricky Trails im Berkschen Forst "gut" oder zwei oder drei ... !


----------



## tobi_h (26. Dezember 2009)

Hei Cappulino,



cappulino schrieb:


> Der Pamps hat bei mir noch ne große Runde tricky Trails im Berkschen Forst "gut" oder zwei oder drei ... !


Das ist gut, dann macht ihr mal in eurem Tempo, und er kann mir das dann in aller Ruhe nochmal zeigen. 

LG, tobi...


----------



## reispamps (26. Dezember 2009)

cappulino schrieb:


> Der Pamps hat bei mir noch ne große Runde tricky Trails im Berkschen Forst "gut" oder zwei oder drei ... !



Ich habe was gut? Ist schon Weihnachten? 

Wer dreht morgen eine Runde mit?

@tobi: Wie sieht der Töpferweg aus? Schlamm? Eis?


----------



## Quast (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
wenn ihr bei dem Wetter in Wald und Flur aber auch zum Teil auf Teerwegen unterwegs seid. Eine (zwei) Frage(n). Wie reinigt ihr eure Räder vom Streusalz? Behandelt ihr sie mit irgendwelchen Mittelchen vor? 
Ich habe da etwas Sorge, dass so einige Schrauben nach einer salzigen Fahrt braune Farbe bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (27. Dezember 2009)

Habe seit heute endlich ein Drucksprühgerät (aus dem Baumarkt ~15) im Haus. Damit wird dann einfach mit warmen Wasser das Rad abgeduscht.
Vorsorge habe ich nur beim Stahlrahmen innen mit Korrosionsschutz getroffen.


----------



## cappulino (27. Dezember 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> Ich habe was gut? Ist schon Weihnachten?
> 
> Wer dreht morgen eine Runde mit?
> 
> @tobi: Wie sieht der Töpferweg aus? Schlamm? Eis?



Moin Moin!

Mache heute nur ne kleine Runde zum frische Luft schnappen. Unter der Woche kann man mal anständiges einplanen, Dienstag oder Mittwoch. Warum du was gut hast? weil ich dir noch ein paar Pfade zeigen wollte - außerhalb der Waldautobahnen - wir aber nicht wirklich dazu gekommen sind ...ich strick mal eine Tour zusammen...

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## magic^desire (27. Dezember 2009)

ich werd echt neidisch  eins weis ich jetzt schon Weihnachten/Silvester 2010 bin ich sicher nicht im ausland 

schöne zeit noch ... die jane


----------



## tobi_h (28. Dezember 2009)

Hei zusammen,


Quast schrieb:


> ...Wie reinigt ihr eure Räder vom Streusalz? ...


Bei den Tooms oben in Schöndorf gibt es derzeit eine Gardena-Pumpe für knapp 20 Euro - bis vier bar Druck, solide verarbeitet.
Gute Bürsten gibt's bei Obi, "Kotflügelbürste", in der Haushaltsabteilung. In dem Laden auch das no-name-Produkt, eine Sprühpumpe von Lux, für einen knappen Zehner. Ich glaube, nach dem Zusammenbau der Gardena, dass ich mit der einen guten Kauf gemacht habe...

Gruss in die Runde, tobi...


----------



## derausweimar (28. Dezember 2009)

und Reis... wie schaut es aus mit der Stütze????.... schon dran???


----------



## reispamps (28. Dezember 2009)

nö, warte mal 15 min


----------



## reispamps (28. Dezember 2009)

Ne, Junge, die ist keine 27.2


----------



## derausweimar (28. Dezember 2009)

Häää???? steht doch drauf... oder irre ich mich???


----------



## reispamps (28. Dezember 2009)

26.4 steht drauf. Flutscht durch wie nix gutes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (29. Dezember 2009)

"tricky trails" gibt es aufgrund aktueller Wetterlage genug . Die Treppe runter nach Hetschburg entpuppte sich z.B. als zu "tricky" für mich...
Ansonsten kann man z.Z. Alles rund um den Paulinturm fahren. Töpferweg etc ist größtenteils frei. Nervig sind halt die vereisten Stellen auf den Waldautobahnen.

Viele Grüße und rutscht gut rein! (ins neue Jahr- nicht auf den trails; )


----------



## reispamps (29. Dezember 2009)

Ahhh, deine Spuren waren das heute an der Treppe. Habs mir irgendwie
schon gedacht.

Die Trails zwischen Blankenhain und Bad Berka (parallel zur Landstrasse) 
sind auch fast frei. Die Treppe nach dem Wurzelteppich kurz vor 
Neusaalborn und die Treppe und der Holzsteg bei Bad Berka (an diesem 
botanischem Garten) sind aber unfahrbar weil voll vereist. Der Rest ist in 
einem fahrbaren Zustand.

McDonalds Trail ist auch frei, im oberen Bereich ein wenig vereist, da 
hilft nur Vollgas  Unten hat es jetzt einen Bach, also geht es nicht 
mehr bei McDonalds raus, sondern man muss den Ausgang am 
Krankenhaus nehmen (leicht zu finden). Friedhofstrail hab ich gar nicht 
erst versucht, da wird es gerade einen Fluss haben.

Also alles zu 99% fahrbar mit ordentlicher Bereifung.


----------



## murmel2 (29. Dezember 2009)

reispamps schrieb:


> Unten hat es jetzt einen Bach, also geht es nicht
> mehr bei McDonalds raus, sondern man muss den Ausgang am
> Krankenhaus nehmen (leicht zu finden). Friedhofstrail hab ich gar nicht
> erst versucht, da wird es gerade einen Fluss haben.
> ...



In den Bach bin ich heut auch voll reingerauscht. Ging aber glimpflich aus . Friedhofstrail hab ich genau aus diesem Grund auch nicht probiert


----------



## reispamps (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch (Eis scheint es ja genug zu haben 

Bis nächstes Jahr!

Der reis


----------



## derausweimar (2. Januar 2010)

Alles Gute in neuen Jahr!!!

@ Reis... ich bin gut rein geschlittert... und du???


----------



## reispamps (2. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir allen Anwesenden ein gesundes Neues undsoweiter, etc, pp.

Ich bin recht entspannt und ohne große Aufregung reingerutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (2. Januar 2010)

Das Selbe wünsch ich natürlich auch. Hat jmd Lust morgen früh ne Runde im Schnee zu drehen? So 2-3h vll Richtung Paulinturm


----------



## reispamps (2. Januar 2010)

Ja, wann solls losgehen?


----------



## murmel2 (2. Januar 2010)

So um 9 vor dem Radhotel Ehringsdorf vors zum Ilmradwanderweg rein geht?


----------



## reispamps (2. Januar 2010)

ja, das passt.


----------



## murmel2 (2. Januar 2010)

oki. Dann bis morgen früh


----------



## ijones (3. Januar 2010)

Ein "Frohes Neues Jahr!" in die Runde.  Viel Spaß beim Radeln und immer eine unfallfreie Heimkehr  Würde mich mal interessieren ob einer von den "Schneebikern" inzwischen Erfahrungen mit Spikes-reifen gemacht hat.


----------



## reispamps (3. Januar 2010)

Hmmm, Spikereifen hab ich bis jetzt nie gebraucht.

Im Tiefschnee bringen sie nix, weil die Spikes nicht bis zu der vermuteten 
Eisschicht durchkommen. Im Allgemeinen und vor allem auf Asphalt 
reißen die Dinger nur raus, also meiner Meinung nach verschwendetes Geld.

Auf einer glattes Schnee/Eisdecke vermeide ich zu fahren, falls es sein 
muss, dann schön langsam. Immer bereit sein abzusteigen gehört halt 
dazu.


----------



## derausweimar (3. Januar 2010)

das mit den Spikereifen wäre aber manchmal nicht Schlecht... das könnte man etwas schneller auf den Wegen fahren... Denn der Big Albert von mir, frisst sich ständig voll mit Schnee und dann ist ende mit dem Grip!!!


----------



## cappulino (5. Januar 2010)

Moin! Glückwunsch zu #1000  

Spikereifen wirds auch bei mir nicht im Sortiment geben, dafür ne anständige Stolle - nicht nur zum Kaffee.


----------



## ijones (7. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich nun gestern ne Runde unterwegs war (Waldwege, überfrorene Quellen und von 804m ü. NN ne feine Abfahrtspiste), finde ich ein paar gute Reifen vollkommen ausreichend.
Spikes reifen sind somit auch bei mir keine Überlegung mehr wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (7. Januar 2010)

ijones schrieb:


> ... von 804m ü. NN ne feine Abfahrtspiste ....



Hmm, ist der Ettersberg gewachsen? Hat der Winter zum Absinken des Meeresspiegels geführt? Oder wird in anderen Regionen gewildert?


----------



## ijones (7. Januar 2010)

Das letztere.... War auf Kurzbesuch bei meinen Eltern.
Wollte eigentlich Ski fahren. Aber mangels Schnee gab's eben ne Radtour. Leider hatte ich "nur"  ein 'Big Air' zur Hand. Was für bergauf nicht gerade ein Traum war. Dafür ging es runter um so schöner 

Meuselbacher Kuppe, 804m ü. NN


----------



## magic^desire (28. Januar 2010)

so habe ma mit dem aufbautraining für den kommenden sommer begonnen 

und frag geich ma in die runde... wer ist auch gerade wieder am auftauen ?

lg jane


----------



## reispamps (28. Januar 2010)

Ich schraube noch/wieder


----------



## Lucky-Luke (28. Januar 2010)

Ich sitz in ner Kneipe!


----------



## reispamps (28. Januar 2010)

Du fängst aber früh an, und damit mein ich nicht das radbezogene Training.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (28. Januar 2010)

Die machen auch Essen.


----------



## magic^desire (28. Januar 2010)

hmm ob das essen soooo gut ist oder ob er einfach zu fauel ist sich sebst was zu kochen ?.... scheiß schweinehund echt ma


----------



## reispamps (29. Januar 2010)

Ich denke eher seine Religion verbietet ihm das selbstständige Zubereiten von Mahlzeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poemmaus (30. Januar 2010)

Wahnsinn, wie viele doch in Weimar Rad fahren...Grüße und viel Erfolg in der neuen Saison!


----------



## derausweimar (30. Januar 2010)

ahhh da meldet sich wieder jemand... Willkommen in der Gemeinschaft!!!!... 

@ Reispamps: wie machen wir es mit der Stütze???????


----------



## cappulino (31. Januar 2010)

Winterschlaf beenden!  Für gestern passt die Quote, heute ist mal wieder ne AlternativSportart dran ... aber nicht ExtremCouchFaulenzing!


----------



## magic^desire (17. Februar 2010)

mir wirds hier zu still ... mal wieder etwas leben rein bring und nen bichen was zum staunen  http://www.bikemap.net/route/394262

lg aus dem verschneiten ösieland


----------



## derausweimar (17. Februar 2010)

nette Tour...


----------



## murmel2 (22. Februar 2010)

Da ich z.Z. ein sehr schönes bike Revier vor der Haustür habe, hier mal was Neues von mir:









Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (22. Februar 2010)

Oho!!! na wenn das mal nicht nett ist!!!! Ach ja, von SRAm gibt es auch das Schaltwerk in Blau!!!!


----------



## Zoda (22. Februar 2010)

ab mittwoch starten semesterferien, wer hat noch lust sein rad schmutzig zu machen (wenn der schnee dann iwann mal wech is)???


----------



## reispamps (22. Februar 2010)

Murmel hat noch Sommer, Unverschämtheit 
Vielleicht interessant für dich, die Jungs treiben sich bei dir auf der Insel 
rum: http://www.biking-hiking.at/category/neuseeland/
So als Anregung auch mal den Rest der Insel anzuschauen.

Viel Spass, wir schicken den Winter dann langsam mal zu dir


----------



## derausweimar (22. Februar 2010)

Neidisch auf die Karte schau... ... Blick aus dem Fenster werf... heul


----------



## murmel2 (23. Februar 2010)

@derausweimar, ja blaues Schaltwerk gibts bestimmt, aber ich glaub das waer too much

@reis danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Zoda (24. Februar 2010)

laut HP von sram gibts das nich in Blau... was definitiv to much is is die vordere bremsleitung, da kann noch nen bissel was weg würd ich sagen, ansonsten schickes bike...

wie siehts denn dieses we mit euch aus? hat jemand bock gemütlich 2-3 stunden zu radeln?


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Februar 2010)

Zoda schrieb:


> wie siehts denn dieses we mit euch aus? hat jemand bock gemütlich 2-3 stunden zu radeln?


@Zoda, sag an:
# wann willst du fahren?
# wohin willst du fahren?
# wie willst du fahren?
# wie schnell willst du fahren?
Samstag könnte ggf. klappen, dass ich auch eine Runde fahren will.


----------



## cappulino (1. März 2010)

Sowas aber auch


----------



## derausweimar (1. März 2010)

schmunzel... Aber toll eingefangen diese Mtb-Tiere... Sind ja oft doch recht scheu und so...


----------



## reispamps (1. März 2010)

So Mädels,

ich bin ab nächste Woche keine Weimaraner mehr.
Gebt euch Mühe mich mal wieder Heim zu locken:

Geheimer Ort - Weimar: 481 km
Geheimer Ort - Riva del Garda: 436 km

Das kombiniert mit einem Trailvergleich, hmmm, na da muss Weimar noch
ein wenig woanders Punkte machen.

Geheimer Ort - Mailand: 340 km (nur so für die Shoppingsüchtigen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (2. März 2010)

reispamps schrieb:


> Geheimer Ort - Weimar: 481 km
> Geheimer Ort - Riva del Garda: 436 km
> Geheimer Ort - Mailand: 340 km



Sind die Zahlen richtig? Oder sind das Straßenkilometer und keine Luftlinie?


----------



## reispamps (2. März 2010)

War Strasse, Luft sind es:

-> Weimar: 384 km
-> Riva: 218 km
-> Mailand: 246 km


----------



## Lucky-Luke (2. März 2010)

reispamps schrieb:


> War Strasse, Luft sind es:
> 
> -> Weimar: 384 km
> -> Riva: 218 km
> -> Mailand: 246 km



Da kann ich ja ne gute Peilung draus mache. Werd dann mal meine Weltkarte ausrollen.


----------



## derausweimar (2. März 2010)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Da kann ich ja ne gute Peilung draus mache. Werd dann mal meine Weltkarte ausrollen.



und haste dein Peilung??? oder bist verpeilt????


----------



## reispamps (2. März 2010)

Matze, du sollst nicht peilen, du wolltest mir eine billige Karre suchen, 
sonst komm ich nie wieder nach Weimar.
Ausserdem dauert es ganz schön lange mit deiner Peilung, schon mal von
Triangulieren gehört?


----------



## derausweimar (2. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zploy9L05h8&NR=1"]YouTube- Extreme MTB Stunts!!![/ame]

der Typ geht ja mal richtig ab....


----------



## William Foster (2. März 2010)

reispamps schrieb:


> War Strasse, Luft sind es:
> 
> -> Weimar: 384 km
> -> Riva: 218 km
> -> Mailand: 246 km



Laut AutoRoute ist es irgendwo nördlich von Lindau. Genau bekomme ich es nicht hin, da ich immer von der jeweiligen Ortsmitte ausgegangen bin.


----------



## derausweimar (2. März 2010)

und was macht unser Peiler????? ... Wir Warten!!!!!!!


----------



## reispamps (2. März 2010)

Dem Peiler habe ich es verraten, der darf nicht mehr mitspielen.
William ist schon sehr, sehr nah dran, viel genauer wird es nicht gehen 
ohne wild zu raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ijones (5. März 2010)

Da will ich mich auch mal zum neuen Standort äußern.
Ein Versuch ist es ja Wert....

"Wangen im Allgäu" würde ich mal tippen.
Treffer?

(Unter Zuhilfenahme von http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-distance-calculator.htm )


----------



## reispamps (5. März 2010)

Wird ja doch noch besser, aber noch nicht exakt.


----------



## William Foster (5. März 2010)

Im Bereich Lindau / Wangen / Friedrichshafen (und rundrum) gibts jede Menge Kuhkäffer direkt nebeneinander. Bei den ungenauen Koordinaten kann man nix Genaues rausbekommen, Mailland z.B. misst ja schon mind. 10km im Durchmesser...


----------



## Zoda (6. März 2010)

mit solchen koordinatenangaben findet man ein haus in kanada, und 200 dörfer in Deutschland...


----------



## derausweimar (18. März 2010)

uhh. Das We wird schee... Biken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magic^desire (18. März 2010)

wie flo du bist noch nicht im bett ? hast du ferien???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (19. März 2010)

Weeeaaaahhh!!!!!1!11!!11!!!

Nach 5 Wochen Radabstinenz gerade eben im dunklen Wald in kurzer Hose.
Und wie isses bei euch so?

bis irgendwann, irgendwo
der reis


----------



## cappulino (19. März 2010)

Mein lieber Herr Reispamps,

die Kalchleisten hat man bestimmt bis auf die andere Seite vom See gesehen!?  Und 5 Wochen.... sind 5 Wochen zu lang! Kannst mal ne Einkaufsliste schreiben, was du von hier überlebenswichtiges gebrauchen kannst, bin Mittwochabend zu 90 % in FN.

Meinereiner hat schon die DIMB IG Tourplanung mitn Olli zusammengesponnen, im April beginnen wir mit Frühlingserwachen im Weimarer Land und im Mai gibt´s Highfield Trails... nix weltbewegendes aber besser als alleeeene!  Und ein paar Pferdchen der Umgebung, kennen diese kleinen Leckerlies ja auch noch nich so... Juni ist Heubach/Masserberg mit Goldisthal angesagt und Juli Hohenwarte. August Aktivtour Ilmtal und September Saaletaltrails / Zeitzgrund. Ach ja ein Bikeparkbesuch is mindestens vorgesehen - Steinach zum Saisonbeginn und Warmfahren, mittendrin mal Winterberg oder so und letzte Septemberwoche Spielberghaus 

Schönes Frühlingserwachen!


----------



## reispamps (21. März 2010)

cappulino schrieb:


> Mein lieber Herr Reispamps,



Guten Tag 



cappulino schrieb:


> die Kalchleisten hat man bestimmt bis auf die andere Seite vom See gesehen!?  Und 5 Wochen.... sind 5 Wochen zu lang!



Haben geleuchtet wie der Schnee auf den Bergen auf der anderen Seite. 
5 Wochen sind schon hart, aber ging einfach nicht. Ich merke die Pause leider 



cappulino schrieb:


> Kannst mal ne Einkaufsliste schreiben, was du von hier überlebenswichtiges gebrauchen kannst, bin Mittwochabend zu 90 % in FN.



Kondition! Ansonsten habe ich alles. Rosenrot hole ich vielleicht Ostern, oder wann auch immer ich mal wieder heim komme.
Wie felxibel bist du zeitlich? Sprich, noch am Abend heim oder bleibst du über Nacht?



cappulino schrieb:


> Meinereiner hat schon die DIMB IG Tourplanung mitn Olli zusammengesponnen, im April beginnen wir mit Frühlingserwachen im Weimarer Land und im Mai gibt´s Highfield Trails... nix weltbewegendes aber besser als alleeeene!  Und ein paar Pferdchen der Umgebung, kennen diese kleinen Leckerlies ja auch noch nich so...



Ich drück euch die Daumen!



cappulino schrieb:


> Juni ist Heubach/Masserberg mit Goldisthal angesagt und Juli Hohenwarte.



Wenns konkreter wird, sag mal eine Datum, vorallem für Goldisthal, dann schau ich mal ob ich das eintakten kann.



cappulino schrieb:


> August Aktivtour Ilmtal und September Saaletaltrails / Zeitzgrund.



Ich vermiss die Hori  Ilmtal weniger 



cappulino schrieb:


> Ach ja ein Bikeparkbesuch is mindestens vorgesehen - Steinach zum Saisonbeginn und Warmfahren, mittendrin mal Winterberg oder so und letzte Septemberwoche Spielberghaus



Bikepark hab ich hier vor der Tür, da müssen Reis und das Rad auch gern mal Rollentausch vornehmen. 3-mal schon unfreiwillig 



cappulino schrieb:


> Schönes Frühlingserwachen!



Ist schon wach und brüllt nach mir


----------



## magic^desire (21. März 2010)

mich vermisst keiner


----------



## Lucky-Luke (22. März 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> mich vermisst keiner


Doch Jane, ich vermisse Dich


----------



## derausweimar (22. März 2010)

@ jane: ich vermiss dich auch!!!!!


----------



## reispamps (22. März 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> mich vermisst keiner



Wie kommst du denn da drauf? Ich winke jeden Abend Richtung Süd-Ost, da solltest du irgendwo sein.
Aber du versteckst dich ja hinter den Bergen


----------



## derausweimar (22. März 2010)

reispamps schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn da drauf? Ich winke jeden Abend Richtung Süd-Ost, da solltest du irgendwo sein.
> Aber du versteckst dich ja hinter den Bergen



Hinter den sieben Bergen bei den sieben Schergen...


----------



## magic^desire (22. März 2010)

uiuiui  na vieleichtliegtes nur dran das ich langsamwieder heimwill!!! und zwar gaaaanz schnell!!!


----------



## derausweimar (25. März 2010)

Matze die Tour heute war ne Wucht... Heimwärts der Sonne entgegen... einfach toll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (25. März 2010)

Ja, das stimmt...und der Flo hat ne Staubfahne hinter sich her gezogen.


----------



## derausweimar (25. März 2010)

Schmunzel...


----------



## magic^desire (26. März 2010)

soho... das große training hat begonnen  um mich auf meine bevorstehende Tour vor zu bereiten... nun da der reis mich nach planung
gefragt hat, hab ich mir mal zeit genommen um ne erste grobe richtung 
zu planen... alles was rund um die tour geschied wird hier zu lesen sein  

http://on-the-road-wiht-the-bike.blogspot.com/2010/03/die-triplist.html

also viel spaß 

lg magic^desire


----------



## Lucky-Luke (26. März 2010)

Jane, ich bin ja nicht so der aktive Mitleser in all den Blogs und Chats im Netz, aber ich würde mich freuen wenn Du mir vor den letzten Etappen Bescheid geben würdest. Vielleicht verbringen wir den ein oder anderen Kilometer ja zusammen


----------



## magic^desire (26. März 2010)

das ist ein angebot das ich sicher nicht abschlagen werde


----------



## Lucky-Luke (26. März 2010)

Da hatte der Flo wieder alles im Blick was er liebt: die Sonne und den Strom! Weg war er...





​


----------



## magic^desire (26. März 2010)

so sind sie die jungen wilden


----------



## William Foster (26. März 2010)

Und wo ist _die Staubfahne_?


----------



## derausweimar (29. März 2010)

sooo das wars also mit dem Pokal... 
War nett... 
wollte heute die Tour mit Lucky eintragen... 
da war es aber schon Geschichte...


Aktuell Platz 223 !!!! Klasse Leistung und Ruhm und Ehre an unsere magic^desire!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (29. März 2010)

Verdammt, habe nochmal von Gestern nachgetragen, vielleicht bringt es ja noch ein Plätzchen 
Ohne Sturz hätte ich dich noch eingeholt. 3 Minuten Unterschied 

Nun ins Bett und Wunden lecken!


----------



## derausweimar (30. März 2010)

Du armer... schön von dir zu lesen!!!!

Gute Besserung!!!!!


----------



## derausweimar (3. April 2010)

so nächste Tour geht mit Matze von Jena nach Weimar... bin gespannt was das wird...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (5. April 2010)

Ich wusste ja, dass es irgendwann mal passieren wird...meine kleine Sprenkleranlage für den Hinterreifen 
Hab gestern erst nen Loch im Reifen gehabt, heute in der Trinkflasche! Wo kann man noch alles Löcher rein bekommen?









​


----------



## derausweimar (6. April 2010)

????

!!!!!

Lach

!!!!!


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. April 2010)

Um so was zu verhindern gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder Dämpfung härter einstellen oder Fahrergewicht optimieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi_h (6. April 2010)

Moin zusammen,

bin wieder in Weimar, und rolle mich langsam wieder in die Saison ein - wenn jemand einen Mitfahrer zum erstmal gemuetlicher Rumrollen sucht, einfach eine PN oder Mail, ich bin fuer viel Schabernack zu haben. 

Derzeit bin ich mit meinem 29er Gary Fisher HT und viel zu groben Puschen (Stout, Kenda Klaw) unterwegs, und versuche, was gegen den Konditionsverlust von 10 Wochen nixtun zu tun... 

Die näxten Tage wäre meine Idee, eher Grundlagenausdauer zu fahren, und es nicht verbissen anzugehen - mag wer mitmachen? 

Bin gespannt, ob sich was ergibt,

Lieben Gruss in die Runde, tobi...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (7. April 2010)

Hallo Tobi,
also ich fahre heut Nachmittag wieder. Keine große Runde, eher was entspanntes. Der Flo ist bestimmt auch dabei.
Meld Dich mal wann Du Zeit hast, dann könnten wir und auf dem Goethe-Platz treffen.


----------



## cappulino (7. April 2010)

Tach auch!

Wann kommtn das Reiskörnchen mal wieder ins Land? Ansonsten findet die Ausfahrt "Frühlingserwachen im Weimarer Land" Mitte/Ende April ohne Reispower statt  das wird so nüscht ... 

Für alle anderen: ich plane einen Sonntagsausflug am 24. ab ca 13.30-14  Uhr oder am Sonntag 25. nachm aufstehen für ne gemeinsame Tour durch die Wälder südlich von Weimar an - trailorientiert soweit möglich, Strecke und Verpflegungspunkt noch offen... 40-60 km möglich. Alternativtermin wäre 1. Mai.

MfG Michael


----------



## tobi_h (7. April 2010)

Hei zusammen,

das klappt ja prima hier! 

Mit dem Herrn Luke habe ich mich zusammentelefoniert, wir werden morgen eine gemuetliche Runde drehen - und das mit dem 24/25. klingt auch gut - vielleicht bin ich ja bis dahin konditionell soweit wieder auf der Hoehe, dass ich da mitkann...  Naeheres zu der Tour dann wieder hier?

Und zum Herrn Reiskorn: Ich weiss auch nix genaues, ich hoffe halt, dass es ihm gut geht im wilden Sueden - allerdings denke ich, dass da der Unkrautfaktor greift. 

Lieben Gruss in die Runde, tobi...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (8. April 2010)

tobi_h schrieb:


> Und zum Herrn Reiskorn: Ich weiss auch nix genaues, ich hoffe halt, dass es ihm gut geht im wilden Sueden...



Den Süden fand ich in meiner Zeit in Bayer immer so ordentlich und kultiviert, hi hi...


----------



## derausweimar (8. April 2010)

Hallo Tobi... 

"Unkrautfaktor" kannte ich noch nicht, ist aber ganz Cool!!!! Lach...

Dachte immer das die Leute unter dem Weißwurst-Limes eh immer anders denken...


----------



## reispamps (8. April 2010)

Was wird denn hier wild gemutmaßt?

Erklär mal jemand den Unkrautfaktor, sonst kann ich nix bestätigen noch verneinen. 
Heim war ich Ostern, aber das war mir alles in 4 Tagen schon zu stressig.
An einem normalen Wochenende wird das niemals nix mit Heimkommen.
Achso, alle 4 Wochen ein neues Release, also nix hier mit mal schön langes 
Wochenende rausholen in den nächsten Wochen.

Lasst es euch gut gehen


----------



## tobi_h (8. April 2010)

Moin zusammen,



reispamps schrieb:


> Was wird denn hier wild gemutmaßt?


Na, wenn man nix weiss, muss man halt raten. 



> Erklär mal jemand den Unkrautfaktor, sonst kann ich nix bestätigen noch verneinen.


"Unkraut vergeht nicht". Das war jetzt aber einfach. 


> Heim war ich Ostern, aber das war mir alles in 4 Tagen schon zu stressig.


HTFU. 


> An einem normalen Wochenende wird das niemals nix mit Heimkommen.
> Achso, alle 4 Wochen ein neues Release, also nix hier mit mal schön langes
> Wochenende rausholen in den nächsten Wochen.


Dann müssen wir halt vorbeikommen. Lass' mich ersma ein wenig Kondidingsbums aufbauen... 


> Lasst es euch gut gehen


Danke, auchso!

Gruss in die Runde...


----------



## derausweimar (8. April 2010)

Na Tobi, haste die Tour mit dem Luke gut überstanden????

Grüße an den Reis! .... 

Unkrautfaktor!!!! ... Dolles Wort!!!!!


----------



## tobi_h (9. April 2010)

Moin zusammen,



derausweimar schrieb:


> Na Tobi, haste die Tour mit dem Luke gut überstanden????...


Sicher!  Die Frage ist eher, ob er sie gut überstanden hat - so langsam war er wohl schon lange nicht mehr unterwegs... 

LG, tobi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (9. April 2010)

hey Tobi... hast du Lust noch ne Runde heute zu drehen??? nichts wildes...


----------



## tobi_h (9. April 2010)

Moin,



derausweimar schrieb:


> hey Tobi... hast du Lust noch ne Runde heute zu drehen??? nichts wildes...


Danke, aber heute brauch' ich ne Pause - morgen wieder? Mir wär' da nach ein bisschen Überlandfahren, je nach Wetter: Vielleicht über Jena nach Grossheringen, oder mal kucken, wie dieser Thüringenweg so tut - aber auch da wieder: gemütlich, und nicht zu viele hm... 

Gruss in die Runde, tobi...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (9. April 2010)

tobi_h schrieb:


> Sicher!  Die Frage ist eher, ob er sie gut überstanden hat - so langsam war er wohl schon lange nicht mehr unterwegs...



Das Motto der neuen Welt lautet: "Entdecke die Langsamkeit!"


----------



## cappulino (10. April 2010)

Tourvorschlag 24.04.2010 ab 13.30 Uhr "Frühlingserwachen im Weimarer Land" http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442602


----------



## cappulino (11. April 2010)

Na habt ihr eure Frühjahrsinventur in der Bikerbude schon durchgeführt? Ich hätte Bedarf an einem Sattel wenn einer was liegen hat, einfach mal melden ...


----------



## cappulino (12. April 2010)

cappulino schrieb:


> Tourvorschlag 24.04.2010 ab 13.30 Uhr "Frühlingserwachen im Weimarer Land" http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442602



TERMINVERSCHIEBUNG AUF 25.04.2010! Sonntagsausflug sozusagen ...


----------



## derausweimar (17. April 2010)

Grüße an alle hier!!! Jaaa, alle!!!! 

Das war ja ein Suuuuper Wetter... Habe selber eine Tour hinter mir. 

Was habt Ihr den so gemacht... außer hier im Forum gestöbert????


----------



## cappulino (18. April 2010)

Keine Zeit für Forum, hab keinen Halter fürn Schleppi aufm Bike 

@reis am Mittwochabend ist Abendessen am See, wenns bei dir passt? http://www.maxmoritz-bier.de über Kressbronn war angedacht ...


----------



## derausweimar (19. April 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen!!!!

Habe hier was für uns!!!!!

XV. Mountain-Bike - Biathlon
20.06. 2010
Tambach-Dietharz


also ich mach wieder mit...
Wer noch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (19. April 2010)

derausweimar schrieb:


> XV. Mountain-Bike - Biathlon



Sorry, kommt für mich nicht in Frage, ich bin Hetero!


----------



## cappulino (19. April 2010)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Sorry, kommt für mich nicht in Frage, ich bin Hetero!



... ich bin Zivi, Schusswaffengebrauch wird abgelehnt! 


PS: wer fährtn Sonntag mit?


----------



## derausweimar (19. April 2010)

@cappulino Das hat doch nichts mit Schusswaffen zu tun!!!! Echt mal jetzt... und nach 6,6 km trifft man höchstens noch die Scheibe aber nicht mehr das Bull!!!! 

@ Lucky... tja, wenn du meinst... wenn du Hetero wärst, würdest du deinen Mann stehen und mit machen und nicht solche Töne abgeben!!!!!

naja müsst ihr wissen... 

Spielverderber...

(weg dreh)... pöhhh


----------



## reispamps (22. April 2010)

cappulino schrieb:


> Keine Zeit für Forum, hab keinen Halter fürn Schleppi aufm Bike
> 
> @reis am Mittwochabend ist Abendessen am See, wenns bei dir passt? http://www.maxmoritz-bier.de über Kressbronn war angedacht ...



Willst du mich ausführen? Wie nett, aber was sagt deine Holde dazu?
Schau zu, dass du endlich hier runter kommst. Langsam glaub ich deine
Firma gibts es garnicht mehr 

Bis bald
Chrystoph


----------



## NewLife19 (23. April 2010)

> Willst du mich ausführen? Wie nett, aber was sagt deine Holde dazu?


Ich muss mal schauen, aber irgendwo hab ich noch ein paar Kerzen, die geb ich ihm gern mit 

Liebe Grüße an den Bodensee und an dich


----------



## cappulino (23. April 2010)

so isse   

@reis: mittwoch nächster woche solls dann wohl doch soweit sein, kann ich dir noch was mitbringen? born-ketchup zb weil ohne ketchup schmeckt da unten ja alles gleich!  

@all die sonntag mitfahren: 13 Uhr ist Treffpunkt, bis wir loskommen isses halb 2 ... Verpflegung für ca 40 km mit einpacken, es gibt ein paar Quellen unterwegs die wir anfahren können. Evtl können wir rückwärts in Buchfahrt nen Kaffeestop einlegen ... ach ja: EIS gibts dann erst wieder in Weimar!  

PS: ich lege wieder eine Teilnehmerliste zu meiner eigenen Absicherung der Guide-Tätigkeit für den Verein aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (26. April 2010)

Hey Cappu, war ne klasse Tour. Hat echt Spass gemacht. Werde das nächste mal vielleicht nicht so viel in den Tagen zu vor fahren, dann geht da bestimmt mehr!!! 

Grüße an den Reis!!!!!


----------



## cappulino (26. April 2010)

Danke für die Blumen! Naja andere regenerieren auf der Couch und du bist halt mitgefahren  Sattel höher und bissl weniger Gepäck dann wirds gleich leichter ...


----------



## tobi_h (26. April 2010)

Auch nochmal von mir an den Guide für den Job, und allen anderen für die Geduld, ein Dankeschön! 

LG, tobi...


----------



## ijones (27. April 2010)

@cappulino
Dann will ich mich auch in den Reigen der "Dankesager" einreihen. "DANKESCHÖHN!!"
War ne schicke Tour. Den Rat mehr zu trinken, kann ich nun leider erst beim nächsten Mal umsetzten. Aber evtl. lernen ja andere auch durch fremden Schmerz...

Leider muss ich gestehen, dass ich noch Probleme habe die Nicknames aus dem Forum den einzelnen Personen zu zuordnen.
Bis auf tobi_h, den habe ich mir gemerkt. 
@tobi_h: Kannst du das "geheime" Rezept für den Energy-Drink verraten?


----------



## tobi_h (27. April 2010)

ijones schrieb:


> [email protected]_h: Kannst du das "geheime" Rezept für den Energy-Drink verraten?


Sicher - is garnich geheim... 

Vorweg: Apfelschorle kann viel von dem, was das hier kann, aber wer mehr mag, kann sich folgendes mischen (Quelle: Ursprünglich http://www.joerky.de/mtb/isotonisch/isotonisch.html, jetzt, da die Site offline ist, http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=451454&postcount=1):



> Isotonisches Getränk
> Was muß da rein und wie macht man es selber?
> 
> Wenn ich meine Hausrunde fahre, reicht mir ein Liter Leitungswasser im  Camelbag, aber wenn die Tour 3 Stunden oder länger dauert, solls schon  was isotonisches mit ein paar Kohlehydraten sein, damit ich genug Power  habe.
> ...


----------



## derausweimar (27. April 2010)

Klasse!!! Danke Tobi!!!!!


----------



## cappulino (28. April 2010)

Frubiase Tabletten und Frubiase Sport Ausdauer Brausepulver sind mein Standard wenn es um Tagestouren geht. Das Pulver im Getränk vorzugsweise erst in der 2. Hälfte der Tour zu sich nehmen, wenn der Speicher so langsam Richtung Reserve geht und schon gegessen wurde. Mit dem Sport Ausdauer Getränk merkt man richtig, das man auch am letzten Berg noch deutlich mehr Druck aufs Pedal bekommt als ohne. Hab dafür das Pulver in kleinen Portionen dabei, Mineralien sind auch viele drin. Die Tabletten nur morgens oder abends nach der Belastung soll magenschonender sein ... ich nehme abends in der Regenerationsphase. Im Camelbak fahre ich nur pures Wasser, für alles andere gibts Flaschen die sich leichter reinigen lassen.

Happy Trails!


----------



## ijones (28. April 2010)

Hier scheinen so einige in der Kunst der Hexen und Magier unterwegs zu sein. Ich werde dann auch mal meine Küche betreten 

@cappulino:
Woher bekommt man denn "Frubiase Tabletten und Frubiase Sport Ausdauer Brausepulver"?


----------



## derausweimar (28. April 2010)

ist das jetzt erlaubtes Doping????


----------



## cappulino (28. April 2010)

ijones schrieb:


> Hier scheinen so einige in der Kunst der Hexen und Magier unterwegs zu sein. Ich werde dann auch mal meine Küche betreten
> 
> @cappulino:
> Woher bekommt man denn "Frubiase Tabletten und Frubiase Sport Ausdauer Brausepulver"?



www.sanicare.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost-rider-m (28. April 2010)

das "erlaubte Doping" hätte ich auf unserer Sonntagstour gebrauchen können: bin 2 Tage auf Gummibeinen durch die Gegend gewatschelt - der schwungvolle Rückweg gen Weimar und der fiese Anstieg gen Schöndorf haben mir den Rest gegeben... ;-)


----------



## magic^desire (29. April 2010)

tobi_h schrieb:


> Sicher - is garnich geheim...
> 
> Vorweg: Apfelschorle kann viel von dem, was das hier kann, aber wer mehr mag, kann sich folgendes mischen (Quelle: Ursprünglich http://www.joerky.de/mtb/isotonisch/isotonisch.html, jetzt, da die Site offline ist, http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=451454&postcount=1):



Also da fehlt mir absolut das Magnesium in dem Drink  die Durchschnittliche Tagesdosis beträgt ja schon fast 400mg welches der Körper braucht um Muskeln auf zu bauen und zu regenerieren.... So wie Eisen, Magnesium und B-Vitamine  und da dan dazu die entsprechenden Schlüsselstoffe um sie dem Körper auch zugänglich zu machen ... 

Desterwegen ... Frubiose ist ne super sache  hat alles was der Körper beim Sort braucht !!!


----------



## magic^desire (29. April 2010)

cappulino schrieb:


> www.sanicare.de



und in jeder vernünftigen Apotheke


----------



## tobi_h (29. April 2010)

Hi Jane,



magic^desire schrieb:


> Also da fehlt mir absolut das Magnesium in dem Drink  ...



dass in dem von mir hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7094468&postcount=1097 geposteten Rezept Frubiase und damit Magnesium drin ist, hast du gesehen?



> ...Die anderen Mineralien gibt es leider nicht einzeln - wäre auch schwer   diese Mengen abzuwiegen. Dafür benutze ich Frubiase Sport . Das sind   Brausetabletten, die pro Tablette 270mg Natrium, 500mg Kalium, 500mg   Kalzium und 350mg Magnesium enthalten.
> 
> Um nun auf die richtige Menge Mineralien zu kommen, löse ich eine   Tablette Frubiase Sport in 2 Litern Wasser auf...


Gruss in die Runde, tobi...

PS: Den verlinkten Artikel vom Moosburger gibt es mittlerweile hier: http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub045.pdf


----------



## Lucky-Luke (29. April 2010)

Tolle Tipps! 
Aber grundsätzlich sollte die Ernährung um die Tour herum auch vernünftig sein und nicht nur während dessen!















Hat jemand noch mal nen Weizen für mich


----------



## derausweimar (29. April 2010)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch mal nen Weizen für mich



Bahhh... det Zeusch gannst alleene trinken!!!

Bis gleich dann an der Post...


----------



## cappulino (1. Mai 2010)

Na alle wieder erholt?!


----------



## derausweimar (1. Mai 2010)

Also mir gehts super... hab am Montag zwar schwere Beine gehabt aber sonst alles i.O... 

Nettes Bild!!!!!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (2. Mai 2010)

Das war heute genau mein Ding. Mein Wunsch war bei der Losfahrt, "Hoffentlich regnet es"! Mein Wunsch wurde erhört.







Kurz danach war Fahren oder Schieben nicht mehr möglich. Die Schuhe hatten was plateauschuhartiges an sich. Irgendwie rasteten die auch nicht mehr so richtig in die Pedale ein.






Es hat aber einfach riesig Spaß gemacht. Wie das Bike ausgesehen hat...naja, was soll ich sagen. Ein spontaner Gedanke war "Wegwerfen, neu kaufen", aber ich habs doch so lieb 
Flo, das war übrigens - vielleicht hast Du den Streckenabschnitt schon erkannt - die Ettersberrunden/Abfahrt. Schlingern über beide Räder inklusive. War sehr soft zu Biken. Und jetzt meckere nicht das ich nicht Bescheid gesagt habe, Du sagtest doch gestern Abend das Du den Haushalt auf Vordermann bringen wolltest . Da wollte ich nicht stören.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (3. Mai 2010)

So ähnlich sah mein Rad im Herbst auch aus, als ich das letzte mal oben war... Muss mal wieder hoch.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (4. Mai 2010)

Wann ist eigentlich Vatertag?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220597679782&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## William Foster (4. Mai 2010)

Gepäck- bzw. Bierkistenhalter fehlt.


----------



## derausweimar (9. Mai 2010)

Letztens mit Tobi auf Tour... kamen uns ein paar großartige Erkenntnisse...

"Lehm klebt die Sau" und "Bähhh, schon wieder Reifenwaschen"...


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/637963

Dies zum Thema Selbstreinigung. ... Wir schwammen nur so auf dem Dreck... war lustig...

Fundstück:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/637966


----------



## reispamps (14. Mai 2010)

Hometrails, der wohl beste Grund sich mal wieder gewaltig einzusauen.





Ein bissl Kondition habe ich auch wieder gefunden.
Muss ich wohl im Winter auf den Trails verloren haben


----------



## Lucky-Luke (14. Mai 2010)

Haxen hab ich zu bieten. Deine sind aber der Natur ein wenig näher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (16. Mai 2010)

OHO... DEr Reis war da!!!! Und keiner Sagt bescheid :-(


----------



## reispamps (22. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte alle wussten bescheid. Nicht das ich jemanden besucht hätte 

Irgendwer wollte doch Fotos, bitte:





So fluffig wie es da aussieht war es nach 100 Metern nicht mehr.
Ging dann mehr in Bike&Hike über, aber sehr witzig, ich glaub ich fahr da morgen nochmal hin.


----------



## s0nx (22. Mai 2010)

hiho , mal eine frage .. kennt jemand den neuen laden in Kranichfeld , nennt sich Rad Eck .. war schonmal jemand dort und kann berichten wie der so ist ? soll wohl neu sein. gabs glaub ich auch mal in erfurt , weiss aber nit genau.


----------



## cappulino (22. Mai 2010)

s0nx schrieb:


> hiho , mal eine frage .. kennt jemand den neuen laden in Kranichfeld , nennt sich Rad Eck .. war schonmal jemand dort und kann berichten wie der so ist ? soll wohl neu sein. gabs glaub ich auch mal in erfurt , weiss aber nit genau.



Laden ist direkt an der B87 zwischen Bahnhof und Rewe. Bisher meinerseits kein "Kauferlebnis" ... Radläden gibts ja unzäääählige


----------



## s0nx (22. Mai 2010)

joa , war heute mal dort um zu schauen wo der so ist .. aber war schon zu .. mir gehts so mehr oder weniger um den service , ich such ja nen laden wo ich mein bike hinschicken kann , bzw wo ich auch selber hinfahren kann .. ums mal durchchecken zu lassen usw .. aber ich schätze mal da kam noch keiner dazu über die werkstatt zu urteilen 

radscheune ist zu weit und in erfurt , bad berka gibts nur nen kleinen laden .. un weimar ist auch zu weit weg . aber sie vertreiben ghost in kranichfeld ich hoffe mal das spricht für qualität was auch die werkstatt angeht


----------



## reispamps (23. Mai 2010)

Ich leg mal nach:

Kleine Grenzüberschreitung





Weit oben





Fertig


----------



## derausweimar (23. Mai 2010)

Da werd ich fast neidisch....


----------



## schrotty (25. Mai 2010)

Ich war am letzten (Pfingst)Freitag mal in dem Laden in Kranichfeld, wollte ne Bremscheibe. Verkäufer sehr nett, kann scheinbar Kram, der nicht da ist, innerhalb von 24h besorgen, Werkstatt ist im Laden, so das man zuschauen kann was sie machen (find ich immer sehr gut). Hab noch kurz bei den Reifen geschaut, Auswahl war nicht so prickelnd, aber ich glaub auch nicht das man dort viele gute Reifen los werden kann. werd demnächst mal was bestellen, mal sehen wie die Preise sind.
Da ich alles selber Schraube werd ich die Werkstatt aber nicht testen können ;-)
Als ich vor zwei Wochen eine Stunde nach Ladenschluß an der Schaufensterscheibe geklebt habe, ist der Chef gerade raus, und wollt mir den Laden sofort wieder aufschließen.


----------



## s0nx (25. Mai 2010)

klingt doch schonmal nicht schlecht , ich und mein bruder werden wohl heute mal hinfahren , mal schauen was er so an auswahl hat. werd dann auch gleich mal die werkstatt in anspruch nehmen , für nen service check und bremsen entlüften.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (25. Mai 2010)

s0nx schrieb:


> ...aber sie vertreiben ghost in kranichfeld ich hoffe mal das spricht für qualität was auch die werkstatt angeht



In welchen Zusammenhang steht Ghost mit guter Werkstattqualität? Sind die Mitarbeiter besonders geschult? Ist die Technik so komplex?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s0nx (25. Mai 2010)

ne , weiss nicht .. aber wenn ich nen laden sehe der nur krempel verkauft geh ich da auch nicht hin um mir dort was reparieren zu lassen. man fährt ja auch nicht mit mem ferrarie zu nem dacia händler


----------



## Lucky-Luke (25. Mai 2010)

Aber wir sprechen doch hier von Ghost


----------



## s0nx (25. Mai 2010)

das beispiel sollte nur extrem sein 

ich schau halt trotzdem gerne erstmal was dort verkauft wird bevor ich da mir was reparieren lasse .. wenn sie im laden schon keine guten marken bzw top qualität verkaufen denk ich mir das sie dann in der werkstatt auch nur mit der qualität zu tun haben und wenn dann mal was großartiges kommt sie überfordert sind , oder so ähnlich .. naja das ist meine herangehensweise  .. kann natürlich auch täuschen ..


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Mai 2010)

s0nx schrieb:


> .. wenn sie im laden schon keine guten marken bzw top qualität verkaufen denk ich mir das sie dann in der werkstatt auch nur mit der qualität zu tun haben und wenn dann mal was großartiges kommt sie überfordert sind , oder so ähnlich ..



Nach dieser Logik kann ein Hobby-Schrauber, der gar nichts verkauft, auch nicht schrauben?!


----------



## s0nx (25. Mai 2010)

doch kann er sicherlich , wenn er sich damit beschÃ¤ftigt .. aber bei nem hobby schrauber passieren auch mal misgeschicke .. kann auch in einer profi werkstatt passieren ich weiss , aber mal ganz ehrlich , wer geht denn wirklich in einem laden wo das teuerste bike sagen wir mal 600â¬ kostet und man selber eins hat was sagen wir mal 2000â¬ kostet. ich weiss ist ne blÃ¶de herangehensweise  aber wÃ¼rden sicherlich viele so machen.


----------



## derausweimar (25. Mai 2010)

Naja, die Logik find ich gut.. hihihi...


----------



## s0nx (25. Mai 2010)

so war heute mal dort und naja , fands jetzt nicht so berauschend .. nicht wirklich viel auswahl an zubehör .. die bikes naja sind ok .. sind eher wie es scheint die untere klasse von ghost .. ich glaub das amr 5700 war das beste dort .. sonst geht so .. 

ich wollte ja so eine check machen lassen , aber der herr meinte das dauert ca eine woche .. das ist mir dann zu lange .. muss ich wohl doch zur radscheune düsen , dort wird gesagt das es nur einen tag dauert.


----------



## derausweimar (25. Mai 2010)

Was??? Eine Woche für eine Durchsicht???? Was macht der da??? Schaut er sich jede Kugel aus den Lagern einzeln an??? Graviert seinen Namen auf jede Schraube??? Hammer!!!!!! 

Da sind selbst die Dösbaddel am Graben schneller... haben zwar von nichts nen Plan, was aber hier nicht zur Debatte steht...

Hat denn jemand schon mal probiert sein MTB dem Weidensee anzuvertrauen in Weimar???


----------



## s0nx (25. Mai 2010)

er meinte zur zeit eine woche , vielleicht hat er schon so viel zu tun oder so , wollt ja nicht direkt nachhaken wieso das so lange dauert .. ich weiss auch nicht ob er alleine ist oder noch jemanden hat .. vielleicht mal später hinschauen .. aber zur zeit aufjedenfall nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (26. Mai 2010)

hmmm na ich weis nicht... mal ganz Ehrlich man kann doch nen Laden nicht nach seinem Zubehör beurteilen ^^ ... Die meisten Sachen die in einem Laden hengen müssen auch bezahlt werden bevor sie verkauft werden. Also wenn es nen kleiner Laden ist wird er sicher dan auch nicht die ganze Palette von Schwalbe/Contie oder sonstigen Herstellern da rum hengen haben... denn das ist ja auch Geld. Ich finde schon das du nachhacken solltest warum was lange daueret bevor du hier nen Statment abgiebst und vieleicht jemanden das Geschäft kaput machst.  
Ich kenne nen Fahrradhändler in Miltenberg nur zum Beispiel... der vertreibt Spezialissed, Cub und Bergamonte aber da er keine Hilfe in der Werkstadt hat muss er alles selbst machen und hat dadurch nicht mal Zeit für Reperaturen.

Ich mein es sind auch nur Menschen, das sollten wir nicht vergessen 

lg magic^desire


----------



## uniique (26. Mai 2010)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Aber wir sprechen doch hier von Ghost



hey, ich werd gleich böse


----------



## s0nx (26. Mai 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> hmmm na ich weis nicht... mal ganz Ehrlich man kann doch nen Laden nicht nach seinem Zubehör beurteilen ^^ ... Die meisten Sachen die in einem Laden hengen müssen auch bezahlt werden bevor sie verkauft werden. Also wenn es nen kleiner Laden ist wird er sicher dan auch nicht die ganze Palette von Schwalbe/Contie oder sonstigen Herstellern da rum hengen haben... denn das ist ja auch Geld. Ich finde schon das du nachhacken solltest warum was lange daueret bevor du hier nen Statment abgiebst und vieleicht jemanden das Geschäft kaput machst.
> Ich kenne nen Fahrradhändler in Miltenberg nur zum Beispiel... der vertreibt Spezialissed, Cub und Bergamonte aber da er keine Hilfe in der Werkstadt hat muss er alles selbst machen und hat dadurch nicht mal Zeit für Reperaturen.
> 
> Ich mein es sind auch nur Menschen, das sollten wir nicht vergessen
> ...



ich will ja niemanden das geschäft vermiesen , der laden wird so schon nicht schlecht sein , es war nur mein eindruck  .. es kann sich jeder selbst davon überzeugen ob ihn der laden gefällt oder nicht .. ich werde sicherlich mal später nachfragen wie es um den service steht .. kostet soll er 30 was denk ich mal prima ist .. kostet woanders mehr .. aber im moment dauert es mir zu lange


----------



## Lucky-Luke (26. Mai 2010)

s0nx schrieb:


> .. aber im moment dauert es mir zu lange



Und plötzlich, ganz unerwartet, ohne das die Bundesregierung dazu aufgerufen hat, beginnt die Radsession und wie verabredet möchten sämtliche Radfahrer einen sofortigen Service an ihrem Bike damit die Kilometerfresserei beginnen kann. Komisch das ein Termin da auch mal etwas auf sich warten lassen kann. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Winter- und Sommerreifen-Panik bei A.T.U. 
Antizyklisches Verbraucher-Verhalten ist da der Gedanke zum Erfolg.


----------



## uniique (26. Mai 2010)

klar, schauste raus und es war hell


----------



## schrotty (27. Mai 2010)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Und plötzlich, ganz unerwartet, ohne das die Bundesregierung dazu aufgerufen hat, beginnt die Radsession und wie verabredet möchten sämtliche Radfahrer einen sofortigen Service an ihrem Bike damit die Kilometerfresserei beginnen kann. Komisch das ein Termin da auch mal etwas auf sich warten lassen kann. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Winter- und Sommerreifen-Panik bei A.T.U.
> Antizyklisches Verbraucher-Verhalten ist da der Gedanke zum Erfolg.



Full Ack ! Jedes Jahr das gleiche. Keiner hat geahnt das im Mai das Wetter zum radeln einlädt.

Zum Laden: Kranichfeld hat glaub net so das Klientel für teure Räder, teures Zubehör. Ist leider ganz allg. hier in der Gegend so, wenn ich mir da Rhein-Main anschau, an jeder Ecke ein fetter Laden mit allem an Zubehör, da ist halt mehr Geld, iss halt leider so. Wenn ich bei mir auf Arbeit erzähl was meine Räder kosten, wollen die mich gleich einliefern lassen und für unzurechnungsfähig erklären. Was ich für nen LRS ausgeb da kauft man hier zwei Bikes <-- naja, die ham den Namen nicht verdient. Was gibts denn hier an Läden mit "guten" Bikes? Radscheune, zwei in Jena, eins in RU, eins in IL.

Ich fand den Chef jedenfalls sehr nett (aber das sind ja hier eh alle), und was er nicht hat besorgt er schnell.

"Support your local Dealer" sach ich da nur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (27. Mai 2010)

hmm jo Radscheune... aber es giebt auch noch den Radladen  der ist in der nähe vom Domplatz... und da lass ich mein Rad reparieren. Der Laden ist zwar klein aber man bekommt da nen Fairen Preis und Freundlich sind die auserdem


----------



## s0nx (28. Mai 2010)

ja die radscheune find ich ganz gut , war dort auch schon zur reperatur usw .. aber sie liegt leider nen bissel weiter weg wenn man mal selbst mit dem bike hinfahren muss .. aber muss ich wohl demnächst mal machen , den laden am dom hab ich nur mal so beim vorbeigehen gesehen .. vielleicht auch dort mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## schrotty (28. Mai 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> hmm jo Radscheune... aber es giebt auch noch den Radladen  der ist in der nähe vom Domplatz... und da lass ich mein Rad reparieren. Der Laden ist zwar klein aber man bekommt da nen Fairen Preis und Freundlich sind die auserdem



DAS meinte ich damit, das es nicht sooo viel aussagt wie groß, teuer, bunt ein Laden ist.


----------



## magic^desire (28. Mai 2010)

@schrotty schön das wir einer meinung sind


----------



## Lucky-Luke (28. Mai 2010)

schrotty schrieb:


> DAS meinte ich damit, das es nicht sooo viel aussagt wie groß, teuer, bunt ein Laden ist.



Das ist wie mit Bonbons! Kinder fallen da auch immer wieder drauf rein


----------



## derausweimar (28. Mai 2010)

schon erstaunlich was ein so ein Laden hier für Wellen schlägt... WOW!!!!


----------



## s0nx (28. Mai 2010)

naja , ich hab mir ja erstmal nur das sortiment angeschaut und das fand ich nicht so toll , zu den service kann ich ja nix sagen , dazu bin ich ja noch nicht gekommen 

und es kann sich ja jeder auch selbst davon überzeugen , vielleicht kann ja mal später einer was dazu schreiben wie die preise so sind und der service.


----------



## magic^desire (29. Mai 2010)

ich glaub @sonx sollte anfangen zu lernen zwichen den zeilen zu lesen ...
oder überhaupt anfangen das was er liest zu verstehen 

du kannst jemand fragen wo er hin geht, und welchen laden er gut findet.
das muss aber noch lang nicht der laden sein in dem du dich wohl fühlst.
ein vorschnelles urteil ist schnell gefällt vor allem von lion die im endefeckt keine plan haben. den sei bitte erlich wenn du dich gut genug auskennen würdest, würdest du es selbst reparieren ... oder ?

ich bitte dich darum... diese diskusion ein zu stellen da sie sich im kreis dreht.


----------



## s0nx (29. Mai 2010)

ich wollte garkeine diskussion starten , ich habe nur meine meinung gesagt mehr nicht .. aber ok lassen wir das mal.


----------



## uniique (29. Mai 2010)

jaja immer nur am stänkern isser  

ja selbst reparieren ist so ne sache eben wenn man sich noch nicht auskennt, aber das kriegen wir auch noch hin mit dem richtigen Werkzeug

noch ist ja nix kaputt, aber vielleicht wäre mal sone Inspektion net schlecht, weil ohne das richtige Werkzeug kann man leider noch nicht selber warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrotty (29. Mai 2010)

derausweimar schrieb:


> schon erstaunlich was ein so ein Laden hier für Wellen schlägt... WOW!!!!



Wellen schlagen ist was anderes, neuer Laden gehört schön hier in so nen localen Fred, das abdriften der Diskussion in "Woran erkenne ich einen guten Laden?" find ich jetzt auch nicht schlimm. Da aber jetzt gutes Radwetter ist.....


----------



## Lucky-Luke (29. Mai 2010)

Die ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen anderer Leute bezüglich eines Erlebnisses in einem Fahrradladen interessieren mich nicht im geringsten! Das läuft doch meistens aufs gemeckere hinaus, und das, weil irgend so ein Hansel nicht in der Lage ist, einen klaren Auftrag zu formulieren, oder ein unfreundliches Auftreten als Kunde hat, oder bei der Vorstellung vom guten Preis- Leistungsverhältnis ihm die Phantasie durch geht.
Sowas bespricht man beim Bier in der Kneipe nicht in einem Forum, in dem eine geäußerte Meinung über Jahre hinweg unverändert stehen beleibt, obwohl ein zweites Mal das geschildertes Erlebnis nicht gemacht wurde.


----------



## uniique (31. Mai 2010)

ieh wer trinkt schon Bier 

macht mal lieber die Wolken weg und lasst die Sonne scheinen


----------



## magic^desire (31. Mai 2010)

hatten wir gestern für ca 5h  auf unserer Tour... du warst ja leider nicht dabei, hast wirklich ne echt coole tour verpasst!!! thx noch ma an den guide und alle die dabei waren ...


----------



## uniique (1. Juni 2010)

hmm also wenn ich so aus dem Fenster geschaut habe sah das aber nicht nach Sonnenschein aus  aber beim nächstens Mal wirds was da ist dann die Arbeitskleidung komplett


----------



## derausweimar (1. Juni 2010)

Um mal wieder ein richtiges Thema hier mal rein zu streuen... 

war mal jemand auf der I-net-Seite von Magura???... 

Die wollen in ein paar Tagen die neue STORM raus bringen... 

es ist auch ein nettes Video dazu dort zu finden...


----------



## uniique (5. Juni 2010)

gestern doch mal ne schöne Tour gewesen von hier übers Erfurter Tal nach Bad Berka dann zum Paulinenturm über Hetschburg, Bergern, Schoppendorf nach Troistedt und wieder home  geiles Wetter


----------



## derausweimar (5. Juni 2010)

Jupp Tobi und meiner Einer waren gestern auch unterwegs... 40 km... im Wald ist es noch recht nass aber das wird schon...

Allen ein tolles WE!!!! Lass euch die Arme bräunen und genießt die helle wärmende Scheibe da am Himmel!!!!!


----------



## uniique (5. Juni 2010)

ja da sagste was mit den Armen  mehr wird ja leider nicht braun, waren heute aufm Riechheimer gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (5. Juni 2010)

hihii... 

Was trägt der Biker im Sommer...

Genau...

Weiße Handschuh, braune Arm- und Beinlinge und teilweise Gesichtsbräune ...

Dazu kommt dann manchmal noch etwas Schotterflechte... 

ja ja, der Biker von heute ist voll im Trend!!!!!


----------



## uniique (5. Juni 2010)

naaa die Schotterflechte trag ich nicht, aber mein bruder, der musste sich in Bad Berka im Park mal auf den Weg legen nach einer Not-Bremsung  sowas passiert wenn man zu nah auffährt


----------



## magic^desire (6. Juni 2010)

bei manchen möchte man  denken sie  wären  irgend welche kidis die zum ersten mal auf nem bike sitzen bis man bei denen dan aufs profiel geht und das wahre alter liest ... irgendwie peinlich


----------



## reispamps (6. Juni 2010)

Wer schreibt denn sein Alter ins Forum?

Ein alter Mann gibt mal einen Heimatbericht ab:

hab ich mich mal wieder ein wenig gequält (gpsies: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qyhguxxtjbhilnog  )
 Vom eigentlich Plan habe ich recht schnell Abstand genommen, liegt da  
oben doch glatt noch Schnee 

 Also, los gings in Mellau bei unseren österreichischen Freunden.  
Nächstes mal sollte ich früher aufstehen und mich weniger Verfahren,  
dann komm ich auch vor 11 Uhr am Berg an  Unten war ich erstmal 
ein  wenig gefrustet wegen den Mengen an Touris und dem Mangel an  
Parkplätzen. Hat sich dann aber gefunden, wollte keiner in meine  
Richtung. Wenn das nicht mal ein Omen ist 

 Von dort aus sollte es Richtung Mörzelspitze gehen, der Schnee in  diese 
Richtung hat mich aber davon (fast) ablassen lassen. Auf den Grat  da 
oben wollte ich schon hin, und das ich mal wieder tragen werde, war  
schon eingeplant.

Dass ich mich recht früh schon verfranse, die Piste verlasse und das  
schwarze Pony durch den Wald durch einen Bach nach oben schleppe, 
war  nicht geplant. Das ist der brutale Anstieg bei gpsies bei Kilometer 
2.9  bis 4.5.

Hier habe ich die Kompasskarte verflucht, hier sollte schliesslich  eine 
Piste sein. Als ich dann wieder an der Piste stand, habe ich meine  
Dummheit verflucht. Nächstes mal besseres Kartenstudium.
 Ein bissl weiter auf der Piste liess sich dann oben schon Nebel  erkennen, 
na klasse 





 Danach ging dann das geplante Getrage los. 350 Hm mit dem 
Schwarzen  auf dem Rücken. Ihm hats bestimmt gefallen! Hier der Blick 
nach unten  auf halber Tragestecke.






Da hoch will ich (halbrechts im Bild). 




          Na einer kleinen Fresspause ein Stück weiter oben, ist der Rest auch  
recht schnell geschafft, stellt sich nur die Frage wohin jetzt mit dem  
Reis!? Oben hats nur Nebel, das Panorama erspar ich mir und euch,  
Beweisfoto aber net 





 Richtung Westen kommt Schnee und eine Abfahrt ist vorher nicht  
erkennbar. Nach Osten macht noch weniger Sinn, da gehts ins alpine  
Klettern, dahinter fällt der Berg einfach ins Tal. Zwei Wanderer nehmen  
einfach den Trail auf der anderen Seite runter, mach ich dann wohl auch  


 Was für ein Mift, grobes Geröll, Schlamm, kleines Geröll. Ich häng  nur in 
den Bremsen und rutsch ein wenig von Kante zu Kante. Laut Karte  wird 
es wohl die nächsten paar Kilometer so bleiben. Ich freu mich  tierisch 

 Auf einmal ist es vorbei! Dreckskarte! Nach 1.5 Kilometern steh ich  
wieder auf einer Piste, wo doch keine sein sollte. Dann hätte ich auch  
von der Seite an den Grat fahren können. Dreckskarte (ich sags gern  
nochmal). Aber egal, wenigstens ist das Rutschen vorbei, leider werden  
die erkämpften Höhenmeter auf der Piste allzuschnell verbraucht. Muss  
mich bremsen, will ja nicht auf Piste bis ins Tal rollen.

Schau mer mal in die Dreckskarte. Hmm, ein parr Schnörkel, dann hart  
und steil ins Tal, könnte ******** oder sehr geil werden. Auf jeden Fall  
besser als Piste.

Also los zum versprochenen Trail, hmm, wo isser denn? GPS gefragt,  
GPS sagt ich steh direkt davor. Da ist aber ein Haus und eine Weide.





Dreckskarte!!!!11!1!!!1 Mir alles egal, dann eben Piste. Knieschoner 
werden eingepackt. Rolle 100 Meter weiter, erzählt mir ein Schild etwas  
von einem "steilen Waldweg". Klar, wird genommen! Das beginnt alles  
vielversprechend, kleiner Trail über die Wiese (km 15.5), so kanns  
weiter gehen.





          Das einzig was nervt, sind die ständigen Unterbrechungen durch  
Weidezäune. Vorallen der eine aus Stacheldraht ohne Durchgang. Mift, 
die  Zweite. Kann doch net war sein, ich buckel nicht wieder hoch. Also  
durchgequetscht, und dann kommt die wohl anstrengendste 
Rutschpartie die  ich je erlebt habe. Geröll aller Grössen, bissl Schlamm, 
3-4 Bäume und  dann ist da noch das Wasser was beschlossen hat diesen 
Trail als Bett zu  nehmen. Meine Fresse, hab noch nie so lange stehend in 
den Bremsen  gehangen. Vom Rutschen wollen wir nicht reden, wo 
waren nochmal die  Knieschoner. Achja, eingepackt, na dann passiert 
denen wenigstens  nichts.

Ingesamt ein witziger Tag, kurz aber anstrengend. Die Kuh******** ist  
auch schon vom Rad ab, um den Schuh muss ich mich noch kümmern. 
Danke  nochmal an den Erfinder von GoreTex, da macht Bachwandern Spass 

 Bis bald
 der reis


Wer kommt mich besuchen und macht so einen Mist mit?


----------



## magic^desire (7. Juni 2010)

kannst de ma bitte deinen clone da wo du bist integrieren und ma wieder her kommen ??? vermiss dich hier


----------



## uniique (7. Juni 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> bei manchen möchte man  denken sie  wären  irgend welche kidis die zum ersten mal auf nem bike sitzen bis man bei denen dan aufs profiel geht und das wahre alter liest ... irgendwie peinlich



ist das eine Anspielung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (7. Juni 2010)

wenn du das so sehen willst


----------



## uniique (7. Juni 2010)

hey das is doch net peinlich  alt werden kann ich wenn ich 60 bin, ich genieße halt noch das Leben und hab meinen Spass 

PS: nette Signatur


----------



## reispamps (7. Juni 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> kannst de ma bitte deinen clone da wo du bist integrieren und ma wieder her kommen ??? vermiss dich hier



Weg von den Bergen? Das wäre schmerzhaft.


----------



## uniique (8. Juni 2010)

ich glaub da gabs wohl eine Verwechslung @magic^desire


----------



## magic^desire (8. Juni 2010)

glaub auch @ uniique ... nehm alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil


----------



## magic^desire (8. Juni 2010)

Auf Anfrage von einigen Begeisterten Nachtbikern die mehr oder weniger ducht meine Arbeitszeiten im letzten Jahr sich meiner einer erbarmten und regelmäßig vorm Eiscafé 
Giancarlos in Weimar meinem Feierabend entgegen gefiebert haben...

Soeben ist der Entscheidende Anruf eingegangen 
Es ist so weit  es giebt ein Revival... ab nächster Woche immer Montags giebts ne Nachttour bevor ich mich auf den Heimweg mache wenn sich genug Interessenten finden ...

In diesem Sinne mögen die Spiele beginnen


----------



## uniique (13. Juni 2010)

Hola, ich mal wieder, mir ist seit kurzem aufgefallen, dass wenn ich vorn bremse und dabei bergab fahre und wenn es etwas holperig wird vorn irgendwas leicht klappert, was kann das sein? Vorbau hab ich schon festgezogen, daran kanns eigentlich nicht liegen.


----------



## reispamps (13. Juni 2010)

holprig und bergab = klappern. Das muss so sein. Dieser akustische 
Feedback muss den Fahrwind übertönen damit man im 
Geschwindigkeitsrausch die Wurzeln hört.

Vorne klappern dann gerne die Brems-/Schaltleitungen aneinander.

Spass bei Seite:
Kommt es nur wenn du bremst?
Wenn ja, Vorbau in letzter Zeit mal abgebaut? Wenn ja, Steuersatz 
ordentlich eingestellt beim anbauen? Das sollte sich auch in einem un-
ruhigen Gefühl im Lenkbreich äussern.

Spiel mal alle Kominationen durch
flach, strasse, bremsen
bergab, strasse, bremsen
bergab, strasse, nicht bremsen
bergab, holprig, bremsen
bergab, holprig, nicht bremsen (das wird witzig  )

und finde mal raus was es klappert, und wann nicht.

Um die Leitungen mal auszuschliessen, einfach mal alle vorne vorm 
Lenker mit Kabelbinder zusammenbinden und schauen ob es immer 
noch Krach macht.

Spass wieder her:
Wenn es das nicht ist, dann weitersuchen bei der Bremse oder dir
eingestehen, dass es deine Zähne sind


----------



## uniique (13. Juni 2010)

Hehe, also, ich merke auch direkt sozusagen das Feedback im Lenker wenn es klappert also ich merke die kleinen Stöße. Vorbau hatte ich nicht auseinander genommen, dafür bin ich noch zu dumm, Bremsen usw. habe ich alles nachgeschaut ob was locker ist, ist aber nix, und es tritt wirklich nur beim Bremsen auf so als ob der Vorbau leichtes Spiel hat aber wenn ich im Stehen daran ziehe und drücke merk ich nix, muss also schon ein Gewicht dahinter stehen damit man was merkt.


----------



## reispamps (13. Juni 2010)

Ok, zur Sicherheit mal das Spiel im Steuersatz kontrollieren. 
Dein Rad kam ja, wenn ich micht recht erinnere, per Post, 
also war die Endmontage, inkl. Lenker und Vorbau, deine Aufgabe.

Hand unter das Steuerrohr, die Gabelkrone umschliessen so das man 
die Finger am Übergang zwischen Gabelkrone und Steuersatz hat.
Vorderradbremse ziehen und das Rad vor und zurückschieben. 
Wenn hier ein merkliches Spiel zwischen Gabelkrone und Steuerrohr/-satz 
spürbar ist, ist der Steuersatz nicht straf genug eingestellt.

Zum Einstellen, Vorbauschrauben lösen. Das sind die seitlichen am 
Vorbau. Danach die Schraube an der Abdeckkappe (die oben) leicht 
festziehen (in Schritten von 1/4 Umdrehungen) und schauen wann das 
Spiel weg ist.
Der Lenker sollte sich noch leicht drehen lassen, sonst ist es zu fest. 
Wenn Spiel weg, dann Vorbau wieder festziehen.

Good Luck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uniique (13. Juni 2010)

Joa lass mich mal überlegen, ja den lenker hab ich selbst angeschraubt, nur ist die Frage war da der Vorbau schon dran oder nicht  naja muss ich mal testen alles lockern und schauen was da zappelt. Die Schraube oben kann ich fast gar nicht mehr fester ziehen, die ist schon recht straff angezogen.

EDIT: so, mal Vorbau Schrauben und Steuersatz Schraube gelockert und dann nochmal probiert, gebremst, da hats natürlich geklappert hat man auch gesehen danach wieder den Steuersatz festgeschraubt und den Vorbau, beides mit ca 5Nm nun klappert erst mal nix mehr


----------



## reispamps (13. Juni 2010)

uniique schrieb:


> ... Die Schraube oben kann ich fast gar nicht mehr fester ziehen, die ist schon recht straff angezogen.



Doch, sobald du den Vorbau löst, sollte sich an der Schraube was machen
lassen. Wenn nicht, dann ist der Steuersatz jetzt schon recht fest 
eingestellt.

Zur Not muss du wohl mal jemanden Probefahren und Hand anlegen 
lassen, der Schraubererfahrung hat. Da soll es ja Leute in Weimar geben


----------



## uniique (13. Juni 2010)

reispamps schrieb:


> Da soll es ja Leute in Weimar geben



echt? die gibts?  das hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht hehe, ja wenns wieder kommt, komm ich mal nach Weimar, aber erst mal danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## cappulino (13. Juni 2010)

reis hast du schlechtes wetter am see  oder warum schreibst du hier die bedienungsanleitungen für versenderbikes?  

schleifen vom dienstag war entweder die hintere bremse (belag zu dünn, kolben ging nicht ganz zurück) oder die heute quietschende spannrolle vom schaltwerk oder auch wenig luft im reifen, der bei der wärme ordentlich klebt... oder von allem ein bissl!


----------



## derausweimar (13. Juni 2010)

Hi ho Mädels und Jungs der lustigen Unterhaltung.....

http://www.biathlon-tambach.de/daten_w/mtb2010.pdf

Hier findet ihr nochmal alle Infos für den Bike Biathlon in Tambach!!!!
20.06.2010 ; 10:00 Uhr (Training ab 8:30) Anmeldung bis 1h vor Start möglich...

Basti und meiner einer sind mit dabei... und Ihr???? Wäre doch toll auch mal mehr Leute dort zu treffen... 

In diesem Sinne... Schöne Woche noch!!!


----------



## reispamps (13. Juni 2010)

cappulino schrieb:


> reis hast du schlechtes wetter am see  oder warum schreibst du hier die bedienungsanleitungen für versenderbikes?



Ja, Regen  Bin die Woche aber 2x mal mit Rad auf Arbeit. Die 
verlorenen Wochenendkilometer sind also ausgeglichen. Rückweg hat
sogar Trailanteil 



cappulino schrieb:


> schleifen vom dienstag war entweder die hintere bremse (belag zu dünn, kolben ging nicht ganz zurück) oder die heute quietschende spannrolle vom schaltwerk oder auch wenig luft im reifen, der bei der wärme ordentlich klebt... oder von allem ein bissl!



Reifen und Bremse erkären aber nicht die Trägheit deiner Kettenglieder.
Die quietschende Spannrolle haste dir hier eingefangen. Wie gesagt, alles 
ein grosser klumpen Lehm, da wird jedes bewegliche Teil ordentlich 
zugesetzt.


----------



## uniique (14. Juni 2010)

cappulino schrieb:


> oder warum schreibst du hier die bedienungsanleitungen für versenderbikes?



hey, nix gegen mein Bike  und ausserdem ist es kein Versenderbike nur weil ichs online gekauft habe 

EDIT: ist nicht am 20.6. auch der Erfurter Bike Marathon?


----------



## derausweimar (14. Juni 2010)

uniique schrieb:


> EDIT: ist nicht am 20.6. auch der Erfurter Bike Marathon?




Ja ist er... leider... Muss mich also selber entscheiden ob Erfurt oder Tambach...


----------



## uniique (14. Juni 2010)

ja wir werden wohl dann am Sonntag mal hoch zum Riechheimer fahren und uns das ganze anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (19. Juni 2010)

Moin Weimar,
ich komme morgen um die Hometrails im Süden von Weimar (Bad Berka / Blankenhain) zu besuchen. Wäre schön wenn ein paar alte Kameraden dabei sind.
Startpunkt ist 12 Uhr an der Klipperquelle in Ehringsdorf. Wer da ist, ist da. Langsam bergauf, schnell runter, in der Ebene irgendwas dazwischen, Hauptsache es kracht 
Wenn das Wetter doof ist, seht ihr das früher als ich und ich werde hier absagen.
Für Verpflegung ist selbst zu sorgen 

Mal sehen wer kommt, Floh ist ja ballern


----------



## derausweimar (19. Juni 2010)

nö, der Flo(h) ist nicht Ballern... Spielt aber mit dem Gedanken mitzufahren...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (20. Juni 2010)

Matze ist Papa.


----------



## schrotty (21. Juni 2010)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Matze ist Papa.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch !


----------



## Lucky-Luke (21. Juni 2010)

schrotty schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch !



Das kommt 4 Jahre zu spät.


----------



## derausweimar (21. Juni 2010)

hihihii ... na lieber spät als nie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (21. Juni 2010)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Das kommt 4 Jahre zu spät.



Für Glückwünsche ist es nie zu spät.

Danke nochmal an die Mitfahrer vom Sonntag.
Nächstes mal bitte alle gesund antreten, so eine Verlustquote 
ist nicht hinnehmbar!


----------



## derausweimar (22. Juni 2010)

Ich schäm mich ja selber!!!!


----------



## reispamps (22. Juni 2010)

Du sollst dich nicht schämen, sondern fit werden/bleiben!


----------



## derausweimar (22. Juni 2010)

Na, ab morgen hab ich ja wieder etwas mehr Zeit zum Biken... Wenn mich nicht die Schotterflechte holt, wird das bestimmt was!!!!


----------



## uniique (23. Juni 2010)

soo wir waren heute auch mal wieder auf Tour, über Troistedt Holzdorf Buchfahrt Hetschburg Bad Berka und nach Hause, dabei sind wir sogar vor Buchfahrt auf einen kleinen Trail gestoßen, ich denke doch mal dass der dem einen oder anderen von euch bekannt ist, und dann auf dem Weg von Hetschburg nach Bad Berka (Ilmtalradweg) ein zweiter, ziemlich langer Trail, wo wir aber noch nicht wissen wie man da zum Anfang von woanders kommt, kennt den vielleicht einer von euch?

mfg Daniel


----------



## cappulino (23. Juni 2010)

nee kannst dir noch mehr rätsel ausdenken oder einfach mal in ne karte gucken ... gpsies.com


----------



## uniique (23. Juni 2010)

ahja ich dachte wenn ihr da so in der Gegend unterwegs seid dann dachte ich halt dass die einer von euch schon kennt 

muss mal die beiden Eingänge bei google maps markieren, vielleicht kennt sie ja doch einer

also der kurze Trail Richtung Buchfahrt liegt hier

und der etwas längere da liegt der Eingang ca. hier

mfg


----------



## reispamps (23. Juni 2010)

Den zweiten kenn ich, im Winter auch sehr witzig 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=2F2A48F7C9ADBF28E8A848B5E70EAFDE?fileId=cpjkrsshrgnndtml


----------



## uniique (23. Juni 2010)

Ja der Zweite ist ziemlich lang und auch am Ende mit Abzweigungen nach reachts und links, schaut auch gut fahrbar aus, naja aber so ohne Helm sind wir da nicht besonders abfartsmäßig runtergefahren naja und der Erste ist ziemlich kurz aber bei dem geht auch noch links ein Stück wieder den Wald hinauf, denke mal da müsste auch oben dann irgendwo ein Eingang sein


----------



## uniique (25. Juni 2010)

hmmm zu spät fürn Edit, also wieso zeigt der mir bei gpsies eigentlich nicht die Strecke an, sehe zwar die Punke auf der Map aber die Linie fehlt irgendwie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uniique (28. Juni 2010)

man ist das heiss draussen, da geht man ja ein aufm Bike


----------



## derausweimar (2. Juli 2010)

Also ich versuche immer zur Mittagshitze im Wald zu sein, da geht es immer noch... nur wenn ich dann raus komme und die Hitze sich nicht gelegt hat, wird echt derbe... aber dafür hat man ja seinen treuen Begleiter den Trinkrucksack... 

In diesem Sinne, wer macht mit????


----------



## uniique (2. Juli 2010)

32°C im Schatten, da hilft doch der beste Trinkrucksack nicht, da brauch man ja schon ne fahrende Dusche neben sich


----------



## Zoda (2. Juli 2010)

hat einer von euch zeit und lust am sonntag ne runde in erfurt mitzufahren? ich denk mal so an die 60 km mit um und bei 1200 hm, start wäre sonntag um 11 an der Thüringenhalle...

strecke wird recht traillastig werden, so wenig straße wie nur irgend möglich...

greetz Zoda


----------



## magic^desire (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute...

ich fand die Idee  die Biker/rinnen der umgebung Erfurt, Weimar und Jena zu vereinen und an einen Tisch zu bringen sehr Lustig und Interessant. Von daher würde ich gern Lucky´s
Idee aufgreifen und dies für dieses Jahr wieder beleben... Ein Datum giebt es dan jetzt auch schon... und zwar wäre das der *01.08.2010 *

Ich wüste aber erst mal gern wer alles daran Interessiert wäre, wieder einem Brunch  im Resi in Weimar zu fröhnen. Ich fordere hiermit alle auf etwas Kreativität mit einfliesen zu lassen fals es bessere Vorschläge giebt... man kann zur not den Termin auch nach hinten verschieben... also dan lasst mal hören/lesen...

lg magic


----------



## uniique (7. Juli 2010)

falls es jemanden interessiert oder falls jemand jemanden kennt

http://weimar.thueringer-allgemeine...estohlene-Fahrraeder-wiedergefunden-310589634


----------



## derausweimar (7. Juli 2010)

@ uniique klingt : Nö, kenn ich nicht klingt interessant!!!!

@ magic^desire : Ich bin mit an Bord!!!!! kannst meinen Strich schon mal fest einmeißeln!!!


----------



## Zoda (7. Juli 2010)

wär mal ne interesannte sache, wär sicher auch dabei... man könnte danach ja noch ne runde drehen, nur wo ist halt die frage, kernberge in jena werden nicht gehen da sonntag ist, in weimar is nicht allzuviel los mit trails ect... erfurt ist jetzt auch nicht der kracher aber da gibts nen paar schicke strecken die nicht jeder kennt richtung wanderleben...


----------



## derausweimar (13. Juli 2010)

Gääähn... das schläft ja hier fast ein... Was den los Mädels und Jungs des Zweiradsportes... Nischt los???... Keine Touren oder anderweitige Sachen die Ihr mit den Anderen teilen wollt????? 

Och kommt... (am Bett rüttel) AUFWACHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (24. Juli 2010)

Ich schätze mal das nicht wirklich viele Interresse daran haben am 01.08 an nem Treffen im Resi teil zu nehmen... im moment sind Flo und Zoda die einzigsten  von daher werden wir es auf unbekannt verschieben ...


----------



## cappulino (24. Juli 2010)

*räusper*


----------



## derausweimar (24. Juli 2010)

ah... da lebt doch noch einer... also wäre wir schon zu viert...


----------



## h2okopf (24. Juli 2010)

Ich muss mal meine Unkenntnis kund tun: Was bzw. wo ist das Resi?

Aber ich kann nicht abschätzen, ob ich am 1. August vormittags kann, bisher sieht's eher mau aus.


----------



## magic^desire (24. Juli 2010)

mit dem "Resi" ist das Residenz in Weimar gemeint... ja sorry ich vergaß Cappo und NewLife zu erwähnen ... aber das ist, find ich, auch nicht wirklich viel  .Lucky ist nicht da und chris eh nicht und überhaupt alles doof


----------



## tobi_h (25. Juli 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich wär' gerne gekommen, kann aber nicht, da ich an dem WE woanders sein muss - schade, aber wenn's terminlich passt, wär' ich dabei.

Dank für die Initiative, 

LG, tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (25. Juli 2010)

na dann macht mal nen paar vorschläge... ab der woche vom 09.08 könnte ich  jeden sonntag ...


----------



## h2okopf (25. Juli 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> na dann macht mal nen paar vorschläge... ab der woche vom 09.08 könnte ich  jeden sonntag ...



Das Wochenende danach vom 13. bis 15. ist AktivTour, da wird's bei mir nix. Die Woche davor ginge, danach ist im August nix zu machen. Vielleicht im September dann wieder.


----------



## magic^desire (25. Juli 2010)

September ist ne gute Sache denk ich  im Letzten Jahr war das event auch erst im oktober


----------



## tobi_h (25. Juli 2010)

September sieht für mich auch noch gut aus. Welcher Sonntag soll's werden? 

LG, tobi...


----------



## derausweimar (25. Juli 2010)

... Also ich sag mal so... 

ICH HAB JEDEN SONNTAG ZEIT!!! GERADE FÜR FREUNDE!!!!!


----------



## Zoda (25. Juli 2010)

bis zum 18.10 isses mir egal (solange hab ich ferien)... wer guckt neidisch?


----------



## reispamps (25. Juli 2010)

derausweimar schrieb:


> ICH HAB JEDEN SONNTAG ZEIT!!! GERADE FÜR FREUNDE!!!!!


So mag ich das! 

Ich bin nur am Aktiv Tour WE in WE (witzig!).
Aber ihr bekommt das auch so hin. Bis zum nächsten Wahlwochenende
sind ja noch ein paar Jahre, da bin ich spätestens wieder dabei!


----------



## magic^desire (26. Juli 2010)

ach chrys hör auf rum zu zicken  hast es dir ja selbst so ausgesucht


----------



## Zoda (27. Juli 2010)

ignoriert das hier...


----------



## reispamps (27. Juli 2010)

Zoda schrieb:


> ignoriert das hier...



Das sagst du so einfach. Ich bin total verwirrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longsome (29. Juli 2010)

Ich bin aus Weimar! 
Wo kann ich mit nem hardtail lang heizen -hat jemand Lust auf ne Tour? 

Gruß
Justus


----------



## derausweimar (29. Juli 2010)

Hmm... ich muss erstmal 8 h Arbeiten... danach könne wir uns gerne treffen...


----------



## longsome (29. Juli 2010)

Gerne doch. Wann, treffmer uns an der Post? 

Gruß


----------



## Gloryzero (29. Juli 2010)

http://bikepark-weimar.rockt.es

Falls Interesse besteht.

Grüße


----------



## murmel2 (30. Juli 2010)

cool! Ich schau definitiv mal vorbei. Gute Arbeit und schöne website!


----------



## ijones (3. August 2010)

@Gloryzero: Fein, fein.... Daumen hoch! 
Auf immer währenden Frieden an und um der Strecke, fleißige Helfer und immer nen Protektor zwischen Bein und Stein.

Da heißt es nicht nur vorbei schauen.. sondern "rein" schauen.


----------



## ghost-rider-m (3. August 2010)

Treffen im Resi find' ich toll!
War die letzten Wochen im Urlaub und da schaue selbst ich nicht ins Forum... 
Aber auch von mir ein Lob für die Initiative!

Aber ich glaube, dass wenn wir einen Termin suchen, an dem alle können, suchen wir ewig.
Also sollten wir entweder einen Termin "wählen" (und dann zählen, an welchem die meisten können) oder einfach einen festsetzen. Wer kommen mag, kriegt das schon geregelt...

SG
Henk


----------



## derausweimar (3. August 2010)

@ Gost-rider-m ... Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!!!!!


----------



## cappulino (4. August 2010)

Samstagabend 14. August nach der Aktivtour würde ich mit den Gästen ins  Resi gehen um die Speicher wieder voll zu machen ... wäre ne Option anstatt Vormittagstermin. Alternativ dann Sonntagabend für Locals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (16. August 2010)

Das war nett das Treffen... auch wenn viiiele gefehlt haben!!!!


----------



## magic^desire (17. August 2010)

@ Flo das war ja auch eher nen insider Treffen  das andere Treffen wollten wir doch im September nachholen ... Du solltest echt mal aufpassebn was ich sage !!!


----------



## derausweimar (17. August 2010)

Das ist mitlerweile sooo viel was du sagst und planst... da brauch ich nen Neger der mir das vorbetet...


----------



## magic^desire (17. August 2010)

ja @ Flo  bei mir scheint auch die Sonne


----------



## murmel2 (25. August 2010)

Hab noch nen PLatz nach Winterberg kommenden Sonntag frei. Falls jmd Bock hat... Kann man sich ja dann in den Sprit reiteilen


----------



## magic^desire (25. August 2010)

wann gehts denn los ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (25. August 2010)

naja, da der Park ja um 9 aufmacht und mann so 3h hinfährt, dachte ich so gegen 6 oder 7 frühs. Soll sich ja schließlich lohnen


----------



## magic^desire (25. August 2010)

schade ... hätte ich das eher gewust hätte ich mir frei nehmen können 
vieleicht ergiebt sich demnächst noch mal die gelegenheit dann komme ich gerne mit ... ich will unbedingt noch mal auf den conti track


----------



## ijones (6. September 2010)

Jemand Lust/Laune/Zeit ab ca. 15:00 ->15:30 ne Runde zu drehen?
Dauer und Ziel sind offen ...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobi_h (6. September 2010)

Hei,



ijones schrieb:


> Jemand Lust/Laune/Zeit ab ca. 15:00 ->15:30 ne Runde zu drehen?...



Gute Idee, würde auch gerne, kann aber wegen Rahmenbruch derzeit nicht...  Ich hoffe, dass das dieses Jahr noch mal wieder was wird, dann gerne. 

LG, tobi


----------



## ijones (6. September 2010)

Schaade, Schaade...
Wer zerbricht denn seinen Rahmen?! Macht man doch nicht 
Dann sieh mal zu, dass du das wieder hin bekommst. Dann wird es schon noch mal passen. 

Soll es eine neuer Rahmen werden oder geht's zu schweißen?



tobi_h schrieb:


> Hei,
> 
> Gute Idee, würde auch gerne, kann aber wegen Rahmenbruch derzeit nicht...  Ich hoffe, dass das dieses Jahr noch mal wieder was wird, dann gerne.
> 
> LG, tobi


----------



## tobi_h (6. September 2010)

Hei zusammen,



ijones schrieb:


> Schaade, Schaade...
> Wer zerbricht denn seinen Rahmen?! Macht man doch nicht



Nach allem, was man so liest im Netz, die von Gary Fisher in den Baujahren bis '09 oefters... 



> Soll es eine neuer Rahmen werden oder geht's zu schweißen?


Da is noch Garantie drauf, und Alu isses auch - das soll ein Neuer werden, schaunwermal, wann da Infos kommen...

LG, tobi


----------



## derausweimar (6. September 2010)

Mist hab es zu Spät gesehn. Ijones!!!! Sorry... wäre bestimmt mit!!!


----------



## schrotty (10. September 2010)

Wer hat Lust morgen/übermorgen zu fahren, das Wetter soll ja schön werden.
Start: Post (oder meinetwegen auch woanders)
Zeit: 13.00Uhr (oder 10.00)
Länge: 2-4 h

mittelschnell, mittelweit, je nachdem wer mitfährt. 

Die/der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo !

Hab nen Termin gemacht allerdings unter 99438 Bad Berka/Weimar.

Falls Start Bad/Berka könnt ich Guide machen (3-Türme-Tour), in Weimar-Erfurt-Kranichfeld kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus, das müsste das wer anders machen, oder ich muß alleine starten

Gruß
Schrotty


----------



## cappulino (10. September 2010)

derausweimar war heute an der saale unterwegs ... meinereiner aber zu schnell, von daher grüße und *huuuup huuuup* nachreichung


----------



## longsome (10. September 2010)

hiho,
morgen um 10.00 an der post bin ich dabei.
bis morgen, falls sich was ändert, schreib nochmal 

schönen abend, 
Justus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (10. September 2010)

ach du warst das...  alles klar!!! Danke und Grüße zurück!!!!


----------



## longsome (11. September 2010)

klappts? hoffe ich stell mir nicht umsonst n wecker!


----------



## schrotty (11. September 2010)

So, da wir nun nur zu zweit sind:

Start 11.00hr a0 Edeka beim Klinikum, falls doch noch wer mitwill


----------



## genius71 (11. September 2010)

Habs leider zu spät gelesen, obwohl der Termin schon Freitag angesetzt war. Nächsten Freitag les ich bestimmt.
Gruß
G


----------



## magic^desire (17. September 2010)

habe vor am sonntag mal wieder nen bischen das Pfertchen zu Satteln...

und zwar gehts da hin : http://www.bikemap.net/route/696427 Geraradweg ... zur Quelle und wenn der Weg nicht all zu stressig ist auch zurück ...

also wer bock hat meldet sich ... lg magic


----------



## h2okopf (17. September 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> habe vor am sonntag mal wieder nen bischen das Pfertchen zu Satteln...
> und zwar gehts da hin : http://www.bikemap.net/route/696427 Geraradweg ... zur Quelle und wenn der Weg nicht all zu stressig ist auch zurück ...



Schade, bin am Sonntag leider erst am späten Abend wieder zurück, sonst wäre ich bestimmt irgendwo mit eingestiegen. Naja, jedenfalls ist der Geradradweg wirklich gut zu rollen, von Angelroda bis Erfurt Hbf. hab ich mit Kollege keine 1,5 Stunden gebraucht.

Was den Track betrifft, ist der Aufzeichnende vermutlich in Elgersburg zur Schmücke erstmal hoch gefahren, und dann Geraradweg nach Erfurt. Dabei hat er aber in Ichtershausen den falschen Weg genommen. Anstatt da über eine recht kleine Asphaltbrücke rechts die Gera zu überqueren, geht es da einfach geradeaus weiter. Damit spart man sich den Schlenker, den er da drin hat. Hier kann man übrigens den eigentlichen Verlauf an der Stelle sehen, da habe ich den Teil des Geraradwegs zwischen Angelroda und Erfurt Hbf. in eine längere Tagesrunde mit eingebaut gehabt.


----------



## magic^desire (17. September 2010)

hmm mir wäre es auch lieber nicht allein fahren zu müssen... wie siehts den nächste woche aus ????

mfg


----------



## h2okopf (18. September 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> hmm mir wäre es auch lieber nicht allein fahren zu müssen... wie siehts den nächste woche aus ????



Da gibt es noch keinen konkreten Plan für.

Ich hatte vor, je eine nicht allzu anstregende Tagestour an den beiden Wochenendtagen anzusetzen, um nach der Erkältung wieder ein bisschen in Form zu kommen. Das ganze halt unter der Voraussetzung, dass das Wetter mitmacht. Von daher wäre mir es gar nicht unrecht, da einfach mal von Erfurt aus den Geraradweg abzufahren. In dieser Richtung kenne ich bisher nur das Stück zwischen Siegelbach und Angelroda.

Würde für mich bedeuten, frühs mit dem Zug nach Erfurt zu kommen und dann ab dem Hauptbahnhof loszurollen. Dem stünde erstmal nicht viel entgegen, von Ilmenau aus fahren stündlich Züge nach Erfurt. 

Von Schmücke aus kann man sich ja überlegen, wie es dann weiter geht. Schneekopf wäre sicherlich als Gipfel noch eine Option, die nur knapp 1,5km weiter wäre, und als Aussichtpunkt sicherlich mitgenommen werden sollte. Geraradweg zurück wäre danach eine Möglichkeit, über den Rennsteig nach Ilmenau und dann per Bahn nach Erfurt eine andere. Oder vom Schneekopf aus Richtung Norden runter nach Gräfenroda, von dort aus gibt es auch einige Optionen per Rad oder Bahn wieder zurück zu kommen.

Kommt drauf an, wie dein Wunsch wäre und ob sich noch jemand meldet, der Lust auf sowas hat.


----------



## magic^desire (18. September 2010)

na ich würd sagen dan machen wir das so... in ner woche können sich viel leicht doch noch nen paar meehr finden die noch nicht in den winterschlaf verfallen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (18. September 2010)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Dabei hat er aber in Ichtershausen den falschen Weg genommen. Anstatt da über eine recht kleine Asphaltbrücke rechts die Gera zu überqueren, geht es da einfach geradeaus weiter. Damit spart man sich den Schlenker, den er da drin hat. Hier kann man übrigens den eigentlichen Verlauf an der Stelle sehen, ...


Das war einmal.  
Der Geraradweg macht in Ichtershausen wirklich diesen Schlenker. Irgendwann ist die Strecke, die durch die verwinkelten Gassen von Ichtershausen und das Nadelwerk bis zur Landesstraße L3004 ging, geändert worden. Ich vermute mal, da gab´s ein paar Probleme mit den Anwohnern und/oder dem Nadelwerk. Im Moment stehen die Schilder/Wegweiser so, dass man, wenn man den eigentlichen Geraradweg fahren möchte, diesem Umweg nördlich am Friedhof vorbei fahren muss. Das interessante dabei ist, dass das Stück parellel zur L3004 und dem Friedhof ein ausgwiesener Fußweg ist (Zeichen 239 StVO), da haben wir als Radfahrer nichts zu suchen. 
Die alte Strecke kann man aber bis auf das Betriebsgelände des Nadelwerkes (das ist jetzt eingezäunt) trotzdem fahren. Ist halt nur nicht ausgeschildert. Oder man biegt gleich hinter der besagten Brücke links ab und fährt parellel zur Gera den Feldweg am Ostufer bis zur Erfurter Straße (L3004). Der ist aber ein kurzes Stück sehr steil. 

PS: Auf der Karte ist oben rechts ein "plus". Dort könnt ihr die Kartenansicht ändern, dann zoomen und sehen, dass die Strecke durch´s Nadelwerk gesperrt ist.


----------



## h2okopf (18. September 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das war einmal.
> Der Geraradweg macht in Ichtershausen wirklich diesen Schlenker.



Aha, na ok. Dann hat sich diese Änderung noch nicht bis zu dem GPS-Track durchgesetzt, der irgendwo auf den Seiten vom Thüringen Tourismus angeboten wird. Als ich das gefahren bin, stand da auch noch ein Geraradweg-Schild an der Kreuzung Mühlweg/Klosterstraße, dem ich dann gefolgt bin.



> Das interessante dabei ist, dass das Stück parellel zur L3004 und dem Friedhof ein ausgwiesener Fußweg ist (Zeichen 239 StVO), da haben wir als Radfahrer nichts zu suchen.



Genau, das kam mir auch spanisch vor. Daher sind wir damals dann über die Brücke zurück und dem GPS-Track gefolgt, der den Schlenker nicht macht.


----------



## h2okopf (18. September 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> na ich würd sagen dan machen wir das so... in ner woche können sich viel leicht doch noch nen paar meehr finden die noch nicht in den winterschlaf verfallen sind



Alles klar. Können wir die Woche über schauen, wie es auch vom Wetter her wird.


----------



## magic^desire (23. September 2010)

wetter vorhersage sied ja sehr bescheiden aus


----------



## Beach90 (23. September 2010)

Hat wer Lust denn heute oder morgen zu fahren?


----------



## magic^desire (23. September 2010)

wann den ? uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (24. September 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> wetter vorhersage sied ja sehr bescheiden aus



Das ist noch sehr höflich formuliert.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (24. September 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> wann den ? uhrzeit?



Markt, Jena, 18:30 Uhr Richtung Weimar!


----------



## magic^desire (24. September 2010)

können wir das um ne woche verschieben ?


----------



## magic^desire (27. September 2010)

hmm das war dan wohl nichts :/ daqs wetter hätte ja echt gepast ...


----------



## ollilocke (27. September 2010)

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet, Grüße an Schrotty und Justus vom Magdalaer...


----------



## magic^desire (30. September 2010)

Soho... das Wetter soll am Sontag wieder gut werden... wollen wir Sonntag die Tour von letzter woche nachholen ???

mfg jane


----------



## h2okopf (30. September 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> Soho... das Wetter soll am Sontag wieder gut werden... wollen wir Sonntag die Tour von letzter woche nachholen ???
> mfg jane


Ich bin am Sonntag bei der Albgold-Trophy dabei. Bin daher nicht verfügbar.


----------



## derausweimar (30. September 2010)

Mal gucken... das Gaint samt Fahrer sind ja wieder heile...


----------



## derausweimar (3. Oktober 2010)

Soo, Jane.. der Flo war braun, das Giant auch... Der Tag war toll... bis auf den Kaffee... 

Wer würde denn mit machen bei Herbst aus zu rollen??? ...


Weg:

Ilmradweg bis zum Saaleradweg von WE aus über Bad Sulza... nach "Jääänoo"

Wie gesagt, rollen... sich unterhalten... Ohne Druck und Dreck... mal was anderes... 

Grüße der Flo

Wann?... Wer will wird wohl nen Sa Zeit haben, oder??? Auch Newbies sind eingeladen da es eher um Km als Technik geht...


----------



## magic^desire (3. Oktober 2010)

ach der kaffee ging doch auch  ... das Resitreffen steht ins Haus wo sich alle Biker der Region zu einer Netten Runde zusammmen tun. Um den Saison
Schluss bei einer netten Tasse Kaffee in der Residenz ausklingen zu lassen.
Diese Aktion wurde letztes Jahr ins Leben gerufen, und da es echt schön war,
hab ich mir überlegt vieleicht eine Tradition daraus zu machen.
also ich hab mit cappolino geschrieben... der macht an dem we von 23-24 seine dimp tour... da ich ja nächstes we mal wieder im ausland unterewegs bin wäre ich dafür sonntag den 17. oder den 31. in betracht zu ziehen ... bitte mal meldern was wem am besten liegt...

lg jane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (4. Oktober 2010)

17. oder 31. ist egal... isch kann immer...


----------



## cappulino (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

31.10. gefällt mir am besten für Frühstückstermin im Resi ... 

Ansonsten: 23. Oktober Trails im Saaletal ... 24. Oktober Trails im Ilmtal also offizielle IG Tagestouren der IG Thüringen. Start am Vormittag, Streckenlänge wird sich bei 40-45 km einpendeln und Höhenmeter 800-1000 m ... ich muss erst noch ein paar Leckerlies zusammenfügen, damit´s rund wird.

Die Saaletalvariante startet in Großschwabhausen mit Zustieg ab Ortseingang Jena (Papiermühle), dann gehts nordwärts und später heißt es aufm Fuchsturm Futter fassen um dann am Ostufer weiter zu surfen bis keiner mehr will  Ende in Jena Stadt mit Kaffeeklatsch und nachfolgendem "Ausrollen" nach Großschwabhausen, bzw. Zugshuttle nutzbar.

Die Ilmtalvariante startet und endet in Bad Berka, wir machen wahrscheinlich Mittag aufm Riechheimer Berg und Kaffee gibts dann kurz vor Schluss in Buchfahrt. Details gebe ich noch bekannt.

Da die Mittagsverpflegung in den Gaststätten immer zeitlich eingeplant werden muss, würde ich mich der Mehrheit der Teilnehmer beugen und dann jeweils "einkehren" oder halt Picknick auf die Faust machen und zum Schluss dann jeweils bei Kaffee und Kuchen den Speicher zu füllen 

Bis die Tage ... aufn Zibbelmarscht!


----------



## cappulino (10. Oktober 2010)

Strecken bei den Tourterminen wurden getauscht, Samstag 23. Oktober Buntes Treiben im Ilmtal, Sonntag 24. Oktober im Saaltal.


----------



## Beach90 (13. Oktober 2010)

Wer geht denn dieses Wochenende in Weimar und Umgebung biken?


----------



## cappulino (19. Oktober 2010)

Was´n nu mit Frühstück? Wann soll ich den Wecker wie früh stellen?


----------



## derausweimar (19. Oktober 2010)

Früh... was???? ... Wann wo??? Ich schlaf erstmal aus...


----------



## magic^desire (1. November 2010)

*das Chaos team* ist vollständig ... last die spiele beginnen ...

und denkt dran "Kette Rechts"


----------



## Wurzelpassage (1. November 2010)

Guten Tach! 
 Ich bin der Thomas (Krusty) aus dem Pott. Ich bin 26Jahre alt, bin Studierender zur Zeit und habe das Bedürfnis in meiner Freizeit mich mit meinem Bike in Wäldern aufzuhalten. Fahre ein Rose Uncle Jimbo LTD XT. Ich mache beim Winterpokal beim "das Team Caos" mit. Ich freue mich und sage mal inne Runde hallo.


----------



## derausweimar (2. November 2010)

Hallo Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (2. November 2010)

Hallo Thomas  willkommen in der runde der anonümen trailbiker ;D


----------



## Zoda (5. November 2010)

moin thomas, ich fahre morgen (wenn das wetter nicht zu bescheiden wird) ne runde in jena 2,5-3,5 stunden 40-50 km 800-1000hm treffpunkt jena westbahnhof um 1220, abfahrten liegen im S2 niveau ( http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ ), wenn du lust hast kannst du dich ja mal bei mir per PN melden oder hier im forum...

da das wetter bescheiden werden soll sag ich morgen früh nach radarbildanalyse nochmal bescheid...


----------



## Zoda (6. November 2010)

wird nix...


----------



## derausweimar (6. November 2010)

*kicher*

hätte ich auch erwartet!!! Bin selbst heute morgen von Mutternatur aufgeweckt worden. Mit einem kleinen Regengeprassel ans Fenster und Sturm vor den Fenstern!!!!

wird wohl dann doch wieder Indoorbiken bei mir


----------



## Juliancool2005 (7. November 2010)

Moin ich wohne in Blankenhain nähe Rudolstadt! Fahre Hardtail bin aber erst 11


----------



## derausweimar (25. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Weihnachten allen hier! ...und guten Rusch, nicht auf der Straße, sondern ins neue Jahr!!! Wir sehen uns zur Saison 2011 wieder!! Also Spart eurer Taschengeld, ihr werdet es brauchen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (11. Februar 2011)

Wer grad nix zu lachen hat ...  http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/02/11/film-freitag-9-dirt-tv-finally-2-part-3-user-awesomeness/  3. video (northshore+gelber regenschutz) ansehen und dann gehts einem gleich besser...


----------



## cappulino (22. Februar 2011)

Letzten Samstag ... Spuren im Schnee aufm Kötsch - wer hat sich außer uns getraut?


----------



## reispamps (22. Februar 2011)

Ich tippe auf Murmel.


----------



## murmel2 (27. Februar 2011)

nöö. Bin z.Z. in Karlsruhe und mache den Schwarzwald und die Pfalz "unsicher"   Aber auf ne schöne tour im Weimarer Umland hätte ich schon wieder mal Lust...


----------



## tobi_h (5. März 2011)

Hi zusammen,

gestern mit Flo an der Kipperquelle vorbeigekommen - die machen offiziell am 26.3. auf, gleich mit einem Wartungsevent, da kann man ja vielleicht auf dem Heimweg einer kleinen Tour mal vorbeischauen?

Der Radweg von dort nach Taubach ist fast wieder in Ordnung, die ausgewaschenen Stellen sind fast alle wieder verfüllt, und ein bisschen neue Schwarzdecke hat's gegeben.

Ansonsten war es fesch da draussen - fast nicht mehr feucht (bis auf Eis und noch kaum verdichteten Dreck auf dem Ilmtalradwanderweg zwischen Weimar Park und Kläranlage), ein Rudel Rehe im gestreckten Galopp auf dem Weg zum Flugplatz, und viel Sonne und blauem Himmel.

Das nur am Rande,

Viel Spass da draussen, gruss, tobi...


----------



## Beach90 (7. März 2011)

Kennt ihr wen der wen, den wer kennt, der noch ein schickes und günstiges Touren Hardtail sucht !?






7005er Aluminium Rahmen in "L" von Fusion bikes Modell "Slash" Fusion bikes
Rock Shox Revelation / Federweg 80 - 130 mm Info 
Magura Marta Bremsen / vorne 180 mm / hinten 160 mm
Sram X.0. Schaltwerk / X.0 Gripshift / X.9 Umwerfer
Shimano LX Kurbel / XT Naben / XT Kasette
Anbauteile u.a. von BBB & Ritchey
Schwalbe Reifen (NN & RR)

übliche Gebrauchsspuren. Gerne Probefahrt in 99423 Weimar


----------



## may (18. März 2011)

hi,
Gibt es in weimar auch abfahrtsorientierte radler?


----------



## magic^desire (25. März 2011)

meld mich ma ausm winterschlaf zurück


----------



## NewLife19 (26. März 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## McGeifer (26. März 2011)

Nabend!

Morgen zufällig jemand bock mit nach Tabarz zu kommen? Wollten evt. dort vorbei schauen.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (26. März 2011)

NewLife19 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen



dankö  bin ma auf ausweich sport umgestigen bis ich mein gefedertes Pferdchen mit in die weiten der Bergischen Scheiz geholt habe ;D











lg aus der schweiz ...


P.S. ich hätte es mir garnicht besser aussuchen können aber mal nur geniales Wetter hier


----------



## magic^desire (26. März 2011)

NewLife19 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen



dankö  bin ma auf ausweich sport umgestigen bis ich mein gefedertes Pferdchen mit in die weiten der Bergischen Scheiz geholt habe ;D











lg aus der schweiz ...

P.S. ich hätte es mir garnicht besser aussuchen können aber mal nur geniales Wetter hier


----------



## magic^desire (26. März 2011)

demnächst kommen bessere bilder


----------



## cappulino (27. März 2011)

Die Zahl der Räderchen hat sich ja ganz schön gesteigert! Doch bedenke für dein Köpfchen, Arbeitsschutz geht alle was an


----------



## magic^desire (27. März 2011)

ok auf den nächsten fotos ist dan nen helm dabei ;D


----------



## derausweimar (28. März 2011)

Wäähhhh, Jane was machst du? 
"Fremdfahren" ... 

Wo sind die 2 Räder? 

und was sollen die Schuhe?...



cappulino schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Räderchen hat sich ja ganz schön gesteigert! Doch bedenke für dein Köpfchen, Arbeitsschutz geht alle was an



^^ recht geb! VORBILDFUNKTION!!!!


----------



## magic^desire (7. April 2011)

So dan bin auch wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs  




diesmal mit Helm 


mit  dem  Speci meinem Treuen Gefährt ;D


und um euch ...

ein wenig neidisch zu machen  sieh Anhang

liebe Grüße ....


aus der Schweiz ... die jane


----------



## cappulino (8. April 2011)

Der getreueste Gefährte ;-) der oft genug zuhause warten musste ... Grüße in die Berge!


----------



## magic^desire (8. April 2011)

cappulino schrieb:


> Der getreueste Gefährte ;-) der oft genug zuhause warten musste ... Grüße in die Berge!



deswegen ja  es hätte mich ja auch abwerfen können  aber es hat mich trotz dem immer noch lieeeeeeb XD

grüße zurück ... hoffe ihr habt auch so geniales Bikewetter wie ich hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (8. April 2011)

P.S. in meinen Photoalbum wären noch mehr Bilder fals es interessiert...

ach ja und grüße an die ganzen anderen aus Wemar ...


----------



## reispamps (10. April 2011)

magic^desire schrieb:


> snip... wären noch mehr Bilder fals es interessiert...



Wieso fragen ob es interessiert? Hier is ja ehh ein wenig tote Hose.
Also gleich ein paar Bilder aus Österreich (und Deutschland).

Mein neues Waterloo 




Dafür gibts dann schöne Ausblicke



Such den See!



Ich glaube hier bin ich schon wieder in Deutschland





Gibts aus der alten Heimat vielleicht auch mal Bilder!? Oder hängt ihr schon wieder jeden Tag vorm Grill?


----------



## magic^desire (10. April 2011)

hey reis  was machst du montag dienstag so ? sonst würd ich montags ma rüber hüpfen  und wir könnten abends nen ründchen drehen ...


----------



## reispamps (11. April 2011)

Klassischer Weise, heute erstmal arbeiten, abends auf den Pfänder rauf und runter, dann ins Bett.
Dienstag, klassischer Weise arbeiten, dann ausruhen.

Richtig aufregend


----------



## tobi_h (11. April 2011)

Moin zusammen,



reispamps schrieb:


> ...Gibts aus der alten Heimat vielleicht auch mal Bilder!? Oder hängt ihr schon wieder jeden Tag vorm Grill?


Das mit dem Grill wär' auch mal 'ne Idee... 
Bilder? Nö, die wären ja wie die Heimat - alt... irgendwo isses doch auch immer das Gleiche.
Von hier gibt's wenig Neues: Flo fährt jetzt doch lieber wieder HT, ich albere mit Reifen 'rum, neulich haben wir's auch mit Matze getan, und gestern war's hypsch, vom Paulinenturm zum Töpferweg 'runter - überall kleine Blümchen 
Achja: Müllershausen hat jetzt (endlich) auch alkfreies Hefe. Burps.

Noch Fragen? 

LG, tobi...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (11. April 2011)

Auf den Wunsch einer einzelnen Dame hin, hier mal wieder Lebenszeichen vom Lucky:






Hier mal in einer ungewohnt unsportlichen Bike-Kluft, aber immerhin mit Helm . Der Pfahl hat ne schöne Farbe, gell?!​



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi_h (11. April 2011)

Da hab' ich mich mit "immer das Gleiche" wohl vollkommen vertan, scusi... 

LG, tobi...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (11. April 2011)

Ich bring mir ab und zu auch schöne Andenken aus dem Wald mit nach Hause:




​


----------



## cappulino (13. April 2011)

Vorm Rost heißt das und die Glut ist noch gut ;-)


----------



## magic^desire (13. April 2011)

oh allen on was geht denn XD


----------



## reispamps (13. April 2011)

cappulino schrieb:


> Vorm Rost heißt das und die Glut ist noch gut ;-)





magic^desire schrieb:


> oh allen on was geht denn XD





Ansonsten gibt es hier ( http://serell.bplaced.net/index.php?site=static&staticID=1 ) original Thüringer mit original Born Senf. Bissl teurer, dafür ist der Dialekt auch exklusiver als daheim


----------



## ghost-rider-m (30. April 2011)

Hallo in die Runde,

hat wer von den Weimarern hat denn Lust auf eine gemeinsame Runde morgen (Sonntag)?
Ich dachte so ca. 50-60 KM, ca. 800 HM, Richtung Bad Berka raus... Wetter soll so schön wie heute werden!
Vormittag/Nachmittag ist mir relativ egal - wäre super wenn wir ein paar mehr Leute würden!

Also nicht so faul, die Saison läuft!

Grtx,
Henk


----------



## derausweimar (7. Mai 2011)

ghost-rider-m schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> Also nicht so faul, die Saison läuft!
> 
> Henk



Die Tour war suuper... 

Gern wieder. 

Greeting from WE (Nord Bad Berka)


----------



## Lucky-Luke (27. Mai 2011)

Was man alles aus so einem Nachmittag machen kann...


----------



## derausweimar (27. Mai 2011)

Mist kann das Vid nett sehen...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (27. Mai 2011)

Oh, komisch! Vorhin ging es noch. Selbst auf You Tube ist er nicht zu sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (27. Mai 2011)

hat jemand von euch ein altes schaltwerk mit kurzem käfig rumkullern, welches sich als kettenspanner verwenden liese?


----------



## derausweimar (27. Mai 2011)

hätt ein altes LX mit Long-cage rum liegen...


sägen musst es dir dann selber auf "short"


----------



## magic^desire (29. Mai 2011)

derausweimar schrieb:


> hätt ein altes LX mit Long-cage rum liegen...
> 
> 
> sägen musst es dir dann selber auf
> "short"



DerFlo immer für nen lacher gut XD

Grüße in die heimat


----------



## derausweimar (30. Mai 2011)

hey em wegen dem Kettenspanner meinst du das dann so???

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/899887
(den link musst du dir schon selber kopieren und einfügen)

Wenn ja, behalt ich das Schaltwerk *bäähhh


----------



## derausweimar (30. Mai 2011)

Nachtrag

oder doch die Up-Side-Down Variante

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/873424


----------



## McGeifer (31. Mai 2011)

Nabend!

Hätte ne Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Winterberg zum IXS-Cup für morgen anzubieten. 

Los gehts in Jena/Thüringen
Abfahrt ca. 16Uhr

bein Interesse PN oder 017624387362


----------



## magic^desire (1. Juni 2011)

jetzt wirst du aber echt gemein at derausweimar


----------



## derausweimar (3. Juni 2011)

Huhu Wind ... ähm Magic^Desire ... wollte doch nur Vorschläge bringen... Wie gehts wie stehts bei dir??...


Grüße aus der Heimat von Bratwurst, Klößen und anderen Leckereien...


----------



## cappulino (3. Juni 2011)

Flo ... long cage ist zwar schonmal ein anfang aber eben doch zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (4. Juni 2011)

ja hey  mir jehts super und besuch ist auch ma wieder da XD ach ja baustelle rechnewr wird noch ne weile dauern ...

mfg


----------



## magic^desire (4. Juni 2011)

und hier noch was nettes für zwischen durch  http://www.bikemap.net/route/1021685




































halbzeit 

und wer noch nicht genug hat ... hier sind alle bilder auch in groß  have fun


----------



## ijones (6. Juni 2011)

Eine schicke Tour. Und tolle Bilder. Danke!!! 
Harrr..... Na mal sehen ob ich selbst zumindest am WE ne kleine Runde zum fahren komme.

Falls es jemanden in der Runde interessiert....
An der Oberweißbacher Bergbahn soll ein eine Downhillstrecke entstehen. Und aktuell sieht es um die Genehmigung gar nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## derausweimar (6. Juni 2011)

Hey, er lebt noch!!! 

Grüße von Flo... Wann bist du denn mal wieder in Weimar?!?!?!?!
(zwecks Kaffee vernichten)


----------



## ijones (9. Juni 2011)

derausweimar schrieb:


> Hey, er lebt noch!!!
> 
> Grüße von Flo... Wann bist du denn mal wieder in Weimar?!?!?!?!
> (zwecks Kaffee vernichten)



Heute bin ich in WE!
Spaß beiseite..  Hab mir beim Enduro fahren die Ferse etwas angehauen. Gab also ne Rad-Pause. Aber zum Radeln sollte es wieder reichen. Ich melde mich bei Gelegenheit. So nen Kaffee kann ich doch nicht ausschlagen 

Wenn ich schon einmal schreibe .... Hat jemand morgen Lust und Laune zu Bon Jovi nach Dresden zu gehen? Ich habe zwei Karten und brauch Sie nicht (mehr). Würde die Karten preisgünstigst abgeben.

Auf baldigen Radlgenuss...


----------



## derausweimar (25. Juni 2011)

Hey Cappulino, wie sollte das nochmal aussehen mit dem Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner???

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/911296

^^^So?

Oder wie? Gibt doch bessere Lösungen als so was! Musst mal bei nem richtigen Teile-Händler guggen. für 20 25 Euronen gibt es da ne leichtere Variante, als ein Schaltwerk, die auch noch funktioniert!!! ich würde dir da mal hibike.de empfehlen!!! *Kicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (25. Juni 2011)

Neee so e-XT-rem nicht  hab jetzt nen normalen Kettenspanner für kleines Geld geholt ...


----------



## derausweimar (30. Juni 2011)

Ok, wer von euch hat das Wasser bestellt und wer die Temperaturen unter 23 °C? 


Vortreten...


----------



## cappulino (30. Juni 2011)

Ich! Sonntag wollen wir zwischen Hohenfelden und Buchfart biken ...und nicht baden und sonnen ;-)


----------



## derausweimar (2. Juli 2011)

du meinst wohl eher schwimmen, oder???


----------



## cappulino (2. Juli 2011)

jupp ... also wir starten mit frühstück zuhause und dann bleiben wir einfach zuhause sitzen, denn wettertechnisch fällt dieses abenteuer ins wasser ...


----------



## derausweimar (3. Juli 2011)

Hmm, bei dem Wetter würd ich eher Tauchen gehen wollen... Kicher Grüße an Tobi!!!!


----------



## tobi_h (4. Juli 2011)

Hei zusammen,



derausweimar schrieb:


> Hmm, bei dem Wetter würd ich eher Tauchen gehen wollen...


war ich, bei einem Kurs zum Thema Tauchsicherheit. Der Ausbilder meinte, wir könnten, wenn das mit dem Wetter so weitergehe, die restlichen Tauchgänge auch auf der Wiese des Vereinsgeländes abhalten...

LG, tobi


----------



## derausweimar (14. Juli 2011)

man bei dem Wetter, kann man ja nicht mal biken.

Oder gibt es net Sportart die biken, schwimmen und Dreck vereint???

Und nein, Biathlon ist es nicht!!!


----------



## derausweimar (26. Juli 2011)

hmmm, Preisfrage:

Hat wer n 4-Kant-Lager über? Achslänge ist egal!!! Wenn es geht mit Gegenlagerschale!!!


----------



## derausweimar (28. Juli 2011)

derausweimar schrieb:


> hmmm, Preisfrage:
> 
> Hat wer n 4-Kant-Lager über? Achslänge ist egal!!! Wenn es geht mit Gegenlagerschale!!!



Problem hat sich erledigt... in einem Singelhaushalt findet man alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (26. August 2011)

huhu... bin ich der EINZIGE der hier noch was schreibt??? Wo ist der Rest??? In der Sonne verbrannt??? Im Freibad ertrunken??? Oder mal wieder alleine unterwegs????


----------



## cappulino (27. August 2011)

biken ...


----------



## magic^desire (5. September 2011)

ich komme mit XD...  mal wieder nen kurtz aufenthalt in der Heimat


mfg


----------



## h2okopf (5. September 2011)

Falls du kommendes Wochenende noch im Lande bist:
Freitag bis Sonntag gehts jeweils ab Ilmenau in den Thüringer Wald im Rahmen des AktivTour-Wochenendes.


----------



## magic^desire (5. September 2011)

so heute mal wieder die Hori unsicher gemacht mal schauen wer weis wo das ist ?


----------



## Beach90 (15. September 2011)

Nabend!

Biker aufgepasst! Zu verkaufen:
- Fox Talas RLC 100/120/140
- Fox RP23 , 200mm
- Mavic Crossmax ST

Alles VHB


----------



## derausweimar (3. Oktober 2011)

Spätsommer.... herrlich, man bekommt nen Tinitus vom Laub rascheln und bomben Sonnenuntergänge!!!

*ride on, with chain right


----------



## magic^desire (28. Oktober 2011)

nach dem das letzte Jahr im Winterpokal für die meisten ja eher ein dahin siechen war, werd ich es diesen mal wieder richtig "krachen lassen" mit dem Flo seinen Worten XD ... möge der Beste gewinnen unb immer Kette rechts  !!!

lg die jane


----------



## Zoda (28. Oktober 2011)

@jane, ja ich weiß ziemlich genau wo das ist, da startet meine lieblingsabfahrt (50°53'55,31"N, 11°36'48,95" O), erst schön steil, dann zwei schwere stufen, 5 spitzkehren und dann noch ein schönes stück zum heizen, alles was der modebewusste AM-biker braucht... bist du wieder im lande, oder hats dich wieder in die hohen berge verschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (29. Oktober 2011)

na ich war die letzten 2 Monate in Dresden zuhause... aber ab nächste woche gehts nach Beriln  für 1 1/2 Monate... mal sehen wohin es mich dan verschägt


----------



## derausweimar (10. November 2011)

so, wer von euch hat Suppe bestellt... *Messer schärf


----------



## magic^desire (10. November 2011)

welche Suppe ??? bei mir ist keine Suppe 
gieb ma lieber gas sonst fahre ich dir davon XD


----------



## derausweimar (12. November 2011)

*Schrei-Mode on --- FULLY is sooo tolll ---*Schrei-Mode off

und die neuen Trigger sind auch gut. Lob an SRAM, mal wieder was nettes auf den Weg gebracht.

Jane wenn ich morgen nochmal fahre, hab ich dich!!!


----------



## magic^desire (12. November 2011)

sicher wer sagt das ich morgen nicht auch fahre ???
und nicht nur zur ubahn oder nach hause XD


----------



## derausweimar (20. November 2011)

sooo ich mache 12 Uhr heute wieder ne Runde (*Jane vom WP-Tron schups)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (20. November 2011)

ja tut mir leid schule geht leider vor  aber ab januar hab ich ja dan zeit dich wieder ein zu holen


----------



## derausweimar (20. November 2011)

soll doch nur anreiz geben *Lach


----------



## derausweimar (29. Dezember 2011)

lebt ihr noch hier?


----------



## h2okopf (29. Dezember 2011)

Ne, ich glaube Weimar ist im Winterschlaf.


----------



## derausweimar (29. Dezember 2011)

ahhh ein Lebenszeichen!!!


Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!

Das gilt auch für die Bären in der Höhle um Weimar (Winterschlaf)!!!


----------



## h2okopf (29. Dezember 2011)

Danke und gleichfalls. Wobei ich nun nicht wirklich aus Weimar bin. *g*


----------



## derausweimar (30. Dezember 2011)

naja... runter schauen kannst ja.. Aus Ilmenau kicher


----------



## derausweimar (17. März 2012)

ok, ich melde mich hier mal ab... passiert ja eh nix hier


----------



## magic^desire (17. März 2012)

wie jetzt ? das geht doch nicht -.-


----------



## h2okopf (18. März 2012)

Bestimmt geht das. Frage ist nur, was dabei rumkommen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derausweimar (18. März 2012)

hat doch funktioniert... 2 melden sich ja doch noch hier... gugge einer an


----------



## reispamps (20. März 2012)

Was ist denn los Floh? Kleiner Anflug von Langeweile? Scheint bei euch keine Sonne?


----------



## murmel2 (20. März 2012)

hey, dann melde ich mich hier auch mal. Bin z.Z. in We mit dem bike. Hat jmd Lust ne Runde zu drehen? Gemütlich bergauf, geschmeidig bergab


----------



## reispamps (20. März 2012)

mir ist das gerade ein bissl zu weit


----------



## murmel2 (20. März 2012)

Friedrichshafen? Ach Mensch, hab dich nicht so . Nagut dann mache ich halt allein die Wälder unsicher


----------



## tobi_h (21. März 2012)

reispamps schrieb:


> mir ist das gerade ein bissl zu weit


mirauch... (ffm) 

lg, tobi...


----------



## derausweimar (24. März 2012)

isch probier mich mal Richtung Richheimer


----------



## reispamps (25. März 2012)

und? isser noch da?


----------



## derausweimar (26. März 2012)

nein, man. Ich will noch nicht gehen. Ich will nur ein bisschen ... biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reispamps (26. März 2012)

Meine Frage galt dem Riechheimer.
Das du uns erhalten bleibst dachte ich wäre selbstverständlich


----------



## derausweimar (26. März 2012)

Ja er steht noch!!! Der verrückt sich nicht so schnell.


----------



## magic^desire (27. März 2012)

bist du dir da sicher ?


----------



## reispamps (27. März 2012)

Hab gerade mal gecheckt, mein Hausberg steht noch. Nicht neidisch werden!


----------



## derausweimar (28. März 2012)

reispamps schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal gecheckt, mein Hausberg steht noch. Nicht neidisch werden!



zu späät


----------



## reispamps (28. März 2012)

hab ich dich nicht auch letztes jahr eingeladen? so zum touren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (4. November 2012)

da das mit dem Winterpokal die letzten 2 Jahre ja nicht so toll lief, will ich das diesen Winter mal wieder ändern  Jetzt wo meine Rippen soweit verheilt sind  das ich wieder Gas geben kann... leider werde ich es nur aus der Verne absolvieren  aber im Herzen bin ich ja bei euch XD

lg jane


----------



## derausweimar (6. November 2012)

na dann... have fun


----------



## magic^desire (6. September 2015)

mal ein Hallo in dier Runde werf  mal sehen ob hier noch was lebt


----------



## longsome (6. September 2015)

kann mir jemand beschreiben wo die dhstrecke am ettersberg losgeht? falls es nicht öffentlich gemacht werden soll, gerne auch per pn. würde mir das echt gerne mal angucken


----------



## magic^desire (6. September 2015)

Hmm derflo sollte es wissen  ich sag ihm mah bescheid


----------



## derausweimar (6. September 2015)

Wahhh.. 

erschreckt mich doch nicht so... Hier leben zu finden ist ja fast schlimmer als auf dem Mars! Longsome... Ich kenn da ein paar Strecken da oben, welche du nun meinst, müsste man halt mal sehen. Bei dem Wetter würde ich eher mit Gummistiefeln da oben rum rennen!


----------



## derausweimar (19. März 2016)

sooo, DärausWäämaaar, meldet sich wieder zurück... Da ja alle hier iwie ausfliegen... Wünsche, Touren... auch gerne Mädels... melden, treffen, im Dreck spielen, Kaffee verdampfen alles ist drin!


----------



## chelli (19. März 2016)

Ich komme zwar nicht aus Weimar, wohne ca. 10km östlich von Erfurt, bin aber hin und wieder auch mal am Ettersberg unterwegs. 

Da ich dort bisher nur Forstautobahnen kenne würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand mal ein paar Geheimtipps zeigen könnte.


----------



## magic^desire (19. März 2016)

kann ja auch mal auf nen gastbesuch vorbei kommen


----------



## derausweimar (19. März 2016)

nun, ein paar spots kenn ich, ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

